# Songs by Enneagram type



## Quin Sabe

Another Healthy Nine song

Not the best quality but, best that I could find


----------



## AquaColum

Type nine songs...

Not-so healthy nine:





Hurtful ~ Erik Hassle

_I used to laugh it off 
I used to look the other way 
I used to save them troubles for another day 
I kept my fingers crossed 
I used to never take the blame 
I'd pull a sunshine story in a pouring rain 
The more I had to change I'd just stay the same _

And a healthy nine roud:






Love The Fall ~ Michael Paynter

_Verse One
I remember the time
When I was searching my mind
*Just to find out if I ever define who I am
Could I ever afford to consider being more, *
I was sure that I saw all the world
But I keep wishing for more

So I keep checking my direction
Watching my own reflection
And I'm still, still
*In connection with the way I wanna be*
Did I behave
...Cause I've been stuck here for days, 
I'm in a daze
Had the chance to be a savior
But I threw it away

Chorus
*What if I dive off the edge of my life
And there's nothing beneath
What if I live 
Like there's nothing to lose 
Just to die on my knees
At least I know
I walked the dark
I took the scars
I risked it all
And learned to love the fall*

Verse Two
*I could never see how it hurts
To feel the worst,*
I'll never make it
Even though how hurts
That *I won't be that type of guy
That never tried
That never took a chance or took
his moment to fly to be free*

You may be of the opinion
That I'm making a wrong decision
But* I'm giving up the chance
To live my life in your vision*
But I can't give up
No I won't give up
Until you see that *okay's never ever enough*_

*hums loudly* ♫Always look on the bri~ight side of life :laughing:


----------



## Le9acyMuse

I'm unsure, guys. How would you do this one? "Golden Boy" by Lower Class Brats. 7 with an 8 wing seems a cushy fit. Or 8w7 




Cuz I am the golden boy
I will search and destroy
I am the golden boy
Im golden

Im the one your parents warned you of
I shine when i walk the streets
i can bring despair and pain
to the people that i meet
i can also lift you up
so you dont touch the ground
watch you scream in ecstacy
when your hands and feet are bound


----------



## Chyna2006

For a 4, Jah Cure - Before I Leave


----------



## Nomenclature

Three xD:
YouTube - Pokémon Theme Song

Unhealthy Three:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjH5GNoTI60



> False identity forgetting who you are
> It doesn't matter just as long as you're a star
> Is it worth it for the price of fame
> To live your life day after day in shame


Seven:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1C9LIIZ5h0


----------



## pretty.Odd

*Extremely unhealthy type 2*






hold your hand in mine, dear,
I press it to my lips.
I take a healthy bite
From your dainty fingertips.

My joy would be complete, dear,
If you were only here,
But still I keep your hand
As a precious souvenir

The night you died I cut it off.
I really don't know why.
For now each time I kiss it
I get bloodstains on my tie.

I'm sorry now I killed you,
For our love was something fine,
And till they come to get me
I shall hold your hand in mine

*Type Two*





Last night I dreamt 
That somebody loved me 
No hope, but no harm 
Just another false alarm 

Last night I felt 
real arms around me 
No hope, no harm 
Just another false alarm 

So, tell me how long 
Before the last one? 
And tell me how long 
Before the right one? 

The story is old - I KNOW 
But it goes on 
The story is old - I KNOW 
But it goes on 

Oh, GOES ON 
And on 
Oh, goes on 
And on


----------



## susurration

^ I would say that 'last night I dreamt somebody love me' is a 4 gone to 2.

Type 7 or perhaps 5







perhaps 4w3... Hm, I haven't been able to find a copy of the lyrics


----------



## Nomenclature

One:





One:
Myspace Player

7w8:





Eight:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Variant Stacking (Atmosphere):

*Sx/So*(Intensity illustrated in unbounded fashion="Revolution"):
("Sharp Burning Intensity" Atmosphere)









*Sx/Sp*(Intense Volatility/seeking union,expressed soulfully,yet passionately="Seeker"):
("Soulful Intensity" atmosphere)









*Sp/So*(focus upon conservation/social element=Guardian/Province/Responsibility):
("Stolid Warmth" Atmosphere)









*Sp/Sx*(focus upon conservation/Mate/individual=Uniquely Centered Bond(s) in impenetrability="Architect of The Abode"):
(undeground "beneath the surface" atmosphere)









*So/Sp*(Societal Inclusion/Individual Conservation=Legacy/leadership):
("Imperative Action" Atmosphere)









*So/Sx*(Societal Inclusion/Intensity of Union=Freedom: in Connection(s)/"no-self"-"Oneness"):
("Everywhere-Nowhere/Unlimited" Atmosphere)


----------



## Vaka

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> *Sp/Sx*(focus upon conservation/Mate/individual=Uniquely Centered Bond(s) in impenetrability="Architect of The Abode"):
> (undeground "beneath the surface" atmosphere)


I like how you described sp/sx


----------



## Quin Sabe

9 love song

YouTube - Joyce Jonathan - Je ne sais pas (le clip officiel !)


In English 

There are some words which embarrass me, hundreds of words, thousands of same old things that are never the same
How could I tell you, I don't wanna lie to you, you attract me, and this is where lies the true heart of the problemYour pride, your whims, your kisses, your pleasures, your desires, torments, I really don't see where this is getting us 
So we pull ourselves together, it's not the end of our world
And we wrongly question ourselves again one last time
I don't know how to tell you, I'm afraid to screw up everything, to ruin everything
A lot of ideas to clarify from way back
But I've always been leaving my feelings behind
I sometimes think that I'm wrong staying so passive, but you look at me, I devour you
And it's sometimes too hard to distinguish love
My friend, my lover, my love and even more
So we pull ourselves together, it's not the end of our world
And we wrongly question ourselves again one last time
I don't know how to tell you, I'm afraid to screw up everything, to ruin everything
A lot of ideas to clarify from way back
But I've always been leaving my feelings behind
(x 2) 



I want just you with flaws and your manufacturing problems
I want just you, I don't want a fake, no forgery
I don't want to return you to get another
I don't want to sell you up for one or two mistakes
I want your words, I want your skin, it's never too much
I don't want you anymore, I changed my mind. I've seen another one a bit better-looking*
I don't want, don't want anymore, never wanted
And who are you, I don't know you, you must've been dreaming, it wasn't me
My confusions, you know them, let's give up
How to tell you, I'm afraid to screw up everything, to ruin everything
A lot of ideas to clarify from way back
But I've always been leaving my feelings behind
I don't know how to tell you, I'm afraid to screw up everything, to ruin everything
A lot of ideas to clarify from way back
But I've always been leaving my feelings behind
From: http://lyricstranslate.com ​


----------



## jdmn

*Healthy type 3, both wings.*

YouTube - Madonna - Drowned World (Substitute For Love)


----------



## susurration

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> *Sp/Sx*(focus upon conservation/Mate/individual=Uniquely Centered Bond(s) in impenetrability="Architect of The Abode"):
> (undeground "beneath the surface" atmosphere)
> YouTube - Nujabes-World Without Words
> YouTube - Samurai Champloo Soundtrack: How You Feel


Funnily I'm sp/sx and I like this kind of music in particular. 

I like a bit more intensity though, but it has to go through movements. I'm not a fan of all post rock, but I know I pick up on tempo changes in particular. I like music that goes through some kind of a crescendo and climactic build up. I pay particular attention to dynamics. 

This is the only example I can think of at the moment (it's not the best example though);
YouTube - Caspian - The Raven

it feels heavy; dynamically and expressively. I like that 'heavyness' and 'thick' texture. I don't know if Chino from the deftones is an sp/sx, but the layering of deftones music has a sx/sp or sp/sx edge to it. Suffocating, heavy, dirty;
YouTube - Deftones - Change (In The House Of Flies) (Video)


----------



## Aerorobyn

I somehow feel that the words of this song portray my entire tritype: 

YouTube - Lyrics: Fidelity by Regina Spektor


*Type 6: * The opening lyrics. These portray skepticism and distrust, much like a lot of sixes feel from time-to-time. I know I do... 

"I never loved nobody fully
Always one foot on the ground
And by protecting my heart truly
I got lost in the sounds" 


*Type 2:* Second verse. Despite her fears, she fell in love. She fell back on her own fears, sacrificed her own heart, for the sake of loving someone who was there, who loved her. This could be considered self-sacrificing... twos are very self-sacrificing, right? :tongue: Also, I think this shows that she really does have that desire to be close to another - much like most twos do - even though she has those fears. 

"And suppose I never ever met you
Suppose we never fell in love
Suppose I never ever let you kiss me so sweet and so soft
Suppose I never ever saw you
Suppose we never ever called
Suppose I kept on singing love songs just to break my own fall"


*Type 9:* Her friends could be considered the "peacemakers" here. They're the optimistic ones. They're there to teach her how to cope, and eventually how to trust again. They're there to help her keep her own inner-peace, in a way. Nines do this...yes? roud:

"All my friends say that of course its gonna get better
Gonna get better
Better better better better
Better better better" 


At the end, I'm right back to where I started. Sixes, I tell ya: 

"I never love nobody fully
Always one foot on the ground
And by protecting by heart truly
I got lost
In the sounds
I hear in my mind
All these voices
I hear in my mind all these words
I hear in my mind
All this music
And it breaks my heart
It breaks my heart"


*Shrug* I don't know.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Unhealthy 8 song: YouTube - hellsing - die ( and die now)

*" Don't mistake kindness for weakness. Don't mistake mercy for forgiveness. I am the dog that forever bites back. Forever on attack. Watching my back. Die and die now."*

It would be a little more complete if he said I'll make you dead, instead of I wish you were dead, but I guess you can't get perfect. lol 

Two more great 8 rage mode songs

YouTube - Sick Puppies - You're going down - with lyrics

YouTube - Street Fighter (War) - Sick Puppies

And the epitome of 8 songs to me:YouTube - Pantera - Walk (Video)

Respect, walk, or get hurt.


----------



## jdmn

*Type 4*

YouTube - The Corrs - Only When I Sleep


----------



## Scruffy

*Type 4, the beauty in melancholy. 

*"In the depths of my sadness there's a beautiful madness you see" 4w3 really.

YouTube - Andrew Bird - Gotholympians

*Unhealthy 3.*

A sad, but still yearning song. A sadness of what could be, but still trying.

"A blackened shroud, a hand-me-down gown 
Of rags and silks, a costume
Fit for one who sits and cries
For all tomorrow's parties"

YouTube - The Velvet Underground - All Tomorrow's Parties


----------



## Simplify

I'm type 4, and I connected with this song immediately, but even though it could be very 4 (especially after getting hurt) it sounds more type 7 to me.
Which do you think it is more? Is it another type?

YouTube - la roux - bulletproof


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Exemplary CP 6:

YouTube - 2Pac - If My Homie Calls

YouTube - DMX - Ruff Ryders' Anthem


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Type 8( So variant) upon his/her crusade (Think Sean Penn:crazy:
YouTube - Gladiator Soundtrack - 03 -The Battle


----------



## pinkrasputin

I can totally relate to this song as a 6 with counter phobic issues:







I hate the world today 
You're so good to me I know but I can't change 
I tried to tell you but you look at me like maybe 
I'm an angel underneath; innocent and sweet 
Yesterday I cried; Must've been relief to see the softer side 
I can understand how you'd be so confused 
I don't envy you; I'm a little bit of everything 
all rolled into one 
I'm a bitch I'm a lover 
I'm a child I'm a mother 
I'm a sinner I'm a saint 
I do not feel ashamed 
I'm your hell I'm your dream 
I'm nothing in between 
you know you wouldn't want it any other way 

So take me as I am 
This may mean you'll have to be a stronger man 
Rest assured that when I start to make you nervous 
and I'm going to extremes; Tomorrow I will change 
And today won't mean a thing 

I'm a bitch I'm a lover 
I'm a child I'm a mother 
I'm a sinner I'm a saint 
I do not feel ashamed 
I'm your hell I'm your dream 
I'm nothing in between 
you know you wouldn't want it any other way

Musical Break 

Just when you think, you got me figured out 
The season's already changin' 
I think it's cool; you do what you do 
And don't try to save me 

I'm a bitch I'm a lover 
I'm a child I'm a mother 
I'm a sinner I'm a saint 
I do not feel ashamed 
I'm your hell I'm your dream 
I'm nothing in between 
you know you wouldn't want it any other way


I'm a bitch, I'm a tease 
I'm a goddess on my knees 
When your hurt; when you suffer 
I'm your angel undercover 
I've been numb; I'm revived 
Can't say I'm not alive
You know I wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## Vanitas

3, I think sexual variant. 






This song always humble me by dragging me away from entertaining the idea of having a deep, poignant, meaningful self-image. /deadpan



> Talk all the talk with a poet’s style
> Tongue like electric, eyes like a child
> Eye on your wives and the classic cars
> Live like a savior, live like the stars
> Talk all the talk with a model’s smile
> Tongue like electric, eyes like a child
> Buy all your highs and the classic cars
> Die on the front page, just like the stars
> 
> The big screens, the plastic-made dreams
> Say you don’t want it, say you don’t want it
> Its our world, the picture-book girls
> Say you don’t want it, say you don’t want it
> *Don’t you ask me if it's love my dear
> Love don’t really mean a thing round here*
> The fake scenes the plastic-made dreams
> *Say you don’t want it, say you don’t want it*


Then, 








> Every second is a lifetime
> And every minute more brings you closer to God
> And you see nothing but the red lights
> You let your body burn like never before.
> 
> And it feels better than love.
> Yeah it feels better than love.
> 
> Turn away, turn away, close your eyes
> you can runaway.
> It’s not enough.
> 
> Another second in the sunshine,
> A decade in the dark taking part in a dream.
> _Have you forgotten what she looks like?
> Or do you only see what you want to believe?_
> 
> Does it feel better than love?
> Does it feel better than love?
> 
> *Turn away, turn away, close your eyes
> you can runaway.
> It’s not enough.*
> 
> I see the lights through the rain, oh tonight
> but they never change.
> So what is love?
> 
> Does it feel better than love?
> *Does it feel better than love?*
> 
> Turn away, turn away, close your eyes
> you can runaway.
> *It’s not enough.*
> 
> _I see the lights through the rain, oh tonight
> but they never change._
> _So what is love_


I actually kind of collect this kind of 3-songs, I'll look further. These two are the ones I remember/ like most.


----------



## Vanitas

More 3.








> Can you tell I'm faking it? But I want to be myself
> A counterfeit disposition
> Can't be good for my health
> So many different faces
> Depending on the different phases
> My personality changes
> I'm a chameleon
> There's more than one dimension
> I can fool you and attract attention
> Camouflage my nature
> Let me demonstrate...
> 
> Makeup's all off
> Who am I?
> Magic's in the make up
> Who am I?


----------



## Nomenclature

YouTube - Give It 2 Me - Madonna+lyrics

This song bleeeeeeeeds 3 SX/SO.


----------



## Vanitas

Nomenclature said:


> YouTube - Give It 2 Me - Madonna+lyrics
> 
> This song bleeeeeeeeds 3 SX/SO.



Haha yeah, very 3. There was a time I kept listening to it, and a lot of Madonna songs are 3ish.
I like these parts : 



> What are you waiting for?
> Nobody's gonna show you how
> Why work for someone else
> To do what you can do right now?





> They say that a good thing never lasts
> And then it has to fall
> Those are the the people that did not
> Amount to much at all


----------



## Holunder

A type 7 song if there ever was one:

YouTube - Bobby Mcferrin - Don't Worry Be Happy!
:happy:


----------



## Capsicum

Type 8:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5HoYxq75bg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4RBHj2DcVg


----------



## itssoOHMYGOD

TYPE FOUR:

Rilo Kiley-A Better Son/Daughter
Completely and absolutely a type FOUR song, it is probably my personal theme song.





Lyrics:
Sometimes in the morning I am petrified and can't move
Awake but cannot open my eyes
And the weight is crushing down on my lungs
I know I can't breathe
And hope someone will save me this time
And your mother's still callin you insane and high
Swearin it's different this time
And you tell her to give in to the demons that possess her
That god never blessed her insides
Then you hang up the phone and feel badly for upsetting things
Crawl back into bed to dream of a time
When your heart was open wide and you love things just because
Like the sick and dying

And sometimes when you're on
You're really fuckin on
And your friends they sing along
And they love you
But the lows are so extreme
That the good seems fuckin cheap
And it teases you for weeks in its absence
But you'll fight and you'll make it through
You'll fake it if you have to
And you'll show up for work with a smile
You'll be better
And You'll be smarter
And More grown up and a better daughter or son
And a real good friend
And you'll be awake
You'll be alert
You'll be positive though it hurts
And you'll laugh and embrace all your friends
And you'll be a real good listener
You'll be honest
You'll be brave
You'll be handsome and you'll be beautiful
You'll be happy

Your ship may be comin in
You're weak but not givin in
To the cries and the wails of the valley below
And your ship may be comin in
You're weak but not givin in
And you'll fight it you'll go out fightin all of em

Rilo Kiley- Jenny You're Barely Alive





Lyrics:
And it's all the treasures that shine in the street
As we drive right over them
And it's all the mornings we missed for sleep
As the sun glides over our apartment
And it's all the subtle change in landscape and business
Reminds you of your limited time
This time you'll listen to the movement of your body
How it keeps on despite you and it frightens you
Because you're barely alive

You're desperate in finding something else to please you
You've been searching your whole life
Something to mute, change, or just distract you
Something to put inside you to give the illusion of life
Because you've always been barely alive
Because you're barely alive
Because you're barely alive
You've always been barely alive
Have you not?

And the greatest escape that you ever did make
With your arms by your side, left it up to fate

And the coast that you've seen though you're watching them weekly
You've cursed all perfect days as you walked away
I can hear you say, "Jenny, you're barely alive"

The metal rods you put in your fucking jaw
To keep you from grinding your teeth every night

Because you're barely alive
You've always been barely alive
Because you're barely alive
Always been barely alive 
​


----------



## Scruffy

7w8, with perhaps a 9 Gut fix:







> Connect the cause and effect
> One foot in front of the next
> This is the start of a journey.
> And my mind is already gone
> And though there are other unknowns
> Somehow this doesn’t concern me.
> 
> And you can stand right there if you want
> But I’m going on
> And I’m prepared to go it alone
> I’m going on
> To a place in the sun that’s nice and warm
> I’m going on
> 
> And to do what I want
> And to do what I please
> Is first of my to-do list
> But every once in a while I think about her smile
> One of the few things I do miss
> But baby I‘ve to go
> Baby I’ve got to know
> Baby I’ve got to prove it


I want to think this song falls somewhere on the 3-6-9 line, and some mix of sp/sx







> Girl, I want you here with me
> But I'm really not as cool as I'd like to be
> 'Cause there's a red, under my bed
> And there's a little yellow man in my head
> And there's a true blue inside of me
> That keeps stoppin' me, touchin' ya, watchin' ya, lovin' ya
> 
> Paranoia, the destroyer.
> Paranoia, the destroyer.
> 
> You're up, you're down, I can't work you out
> You get a good thing goin' then you blow yourself out."
> 
> Silly boy ya' self-destroyer. Silly boy ya' self-destroyer
> 
> Silly boy you got so much to live for
> So much to aim for, so much to try for
> You blow it all with paranoia
> You're so insecure you self-destroyer
> 
> Doctor, Doctor help me please, I know you'll understand
> There's a time device inside of me, I'm a self-destructin' man


And for 3w4(sw4w5) which is the darkest of the 3s, damn it's pretty emo.







> Not an innocent
> I bleed my place
> That settle turning smirk
> That's always fixed upon my face
> 
> I know I'm guilty
> My stomach always hurts
> Milking your attention
> For the little it is worth
> I'm turning browner every day
> 
> You know that I'm a thief
> It's so great to be alone
> I don't care It's lie, I wound
> 
> I don't see I don't feel
> Like every little moron
> I think nothing's real
> I don't care It's lie, I wound Darling, skip the faith
> That only breaks in two
> 
> Through a dozen layers
> And there's no evil here
> Only this great power
> We misunderstand


----------



## Kwaran

Type 9:


----------



## silverlined

The lyrics are so clearly type 4.





I keep myself to myself
And no one else
Knows how it feels to be me and I’m
All by myself
I got a tick and a twitch
For everything
The world is made up of boxes that
I don’t fit in
Sometimes when I look up at the stars I
Feels so alone because I know
That no one can ever
See the world the same way that I do
I am afraid of falling in love so I
Keep myself to myself
I want a cookie and I need a hug but I
Keep myself to myself
I keep myself to myself
And when I’m sad
I comfort myself with thinking that
No one understands
Sometimes I dig through the shells at a low tide
I wonder if anything fragile
Could ever survive in this world without getting broken
I am afraid of things that can hurt so I
Keep myself to myself
I feel completely alone in the world and I
Keep myself to myself to myself
And so wherever I go I wear
My heart uncomfortably on my sleeve
I put my elbows up over my ears and I
Keep myself to myself
I close my eyes and the world disappears and I
Keep myself to myself
I’ll never be lonely when I am alone and I
Keep myself to myself
I live in a little world of my own and I
Keep myself to myself to myself
I keep myself to myself
I keep myself to myself to myself


----------



## silverlined

I'm thinking 9 for this one:





I’ve been up and I’ve been down
I’ve always got my head in the clouds
Hoping that I could find
One of them that’s silver-lined
I don’t care, it can rain
All it wants on my parade
Because when life gives me
Lemons I make lemonade
Lemons I make lemonade
I got a bucket, filled it with raindrops
Then I put it in the fridge
And now whenever the sun is shining
I make rainbows out of it
I’ve always been a hopeless romantic
Things don’t always go my way
But there’s not a lot you can do with lemons
Except make them into lemonade
Lemonade, lemonade
I’ve been up, I’ve been down
I’ve always got my head in the clouds
Hope that I could find
One of them that’s silver-lined
I don’t care, it can rain
All it wants on my parade
Because when life gives me
Lemons I make lemonade
Lemons I make lemonade
I wake up every morning feeling sad
And I sleep with the light on
Sometimes you go to places in your dreams
That are hard to get back from
And I don’t know what it is I’m afraid of
I just know that I’m afraid
But there’s not a lot you can do with lemons
Except make them into lemonade
Lemonade, lemonade
I’ve been up, I’ve been down
I’ve always got my head in the clouds
Hoping that I could find
One of them that’s silver-lined
I don’t care, it can rain
All it wants on my parade
Because when life gives me
Lemons I make lemonade
Lemons I make lemonade


----------



## Quin Sabe

@silverlined  Me likey, thanks for posting, It fits nine's pretty well, roud:


----------



## Tucken

Yeah, I pretty much loved it instantly so gotta be a "9 song" :tongue:.


----------



## Third Engine

7w6


----------



## susurration

7 perhaps... (I often describe it as my personal anthem... it probably covers 6w7 too)


----------



## Nomenclature

I find it obnoxious, but it fits certain 3s:





4:





7 or 3:







> So I left. That is it. That’s my life. Nothing is sacred.
> I don’t keep friends. I keep acquainted.
> I’m not a prophet, but I’m here to profit.
> 
> That’s all, I’m gone! That’s my life. Nothing is sacred.
> I don’t fall in love. I just fake it.
> I don’t fall in love. I don’t fall in love.


----------



## PseudoSenator

Type 9?






* LOVE* this song btw...speculate I'm a 9w1 myself.


----------



## sodden

Type 9 sx variant:

http://nullozinejr.com/images/ohmybones.mp3

Be nice, it's me-


----------



## silverlined

Counter-phobic 6. Perhaps with a 5 wing.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

This one is totally type 5:






Leave me alone it's nothing serious 
I'll do it myself 
It's got nothing to do with you 
And there's nothing that you could do 

You can see it and you can almost hear it too 
You can almost taste it 
It's nothing to do with you 
And it's still nothing that you can do 

So come in my cave 
And I'll burn your heart away 
Come in my cave 
I'll burn your heart away 

Please close your ears 
And try to look away 
So you never hear a single word I say 
And don't ever come my way 

So come in my cave 
And I'll burn your heart away 
Come in my cave 
And arrest me for my mistakes


----------



## Aleksei

One





Two





Three





Four





Five





Six





Seven





Eight





No 9 because 9 songs are boring.


----------



## angelfish

ah. another for 6s 
yes i am biased






tribal war
we nuh want no more a dat
everyone deserves to earn
and every child deserves to learn

tribal war
i nuh dat we ah defend
every man deserves a turn
like a flame deserve to burn

tribal war
we nuh want no more a dat
each and everyone deserves a turn
and every child deserves to learn

tribal war
i nuh dat we ah defend
cause every man deserves a turn
like babylon deserve to burn

man, what happened to us? geographically, they moved us
from africa, we was once happiness pursuers
now we backstabbing, combative, and abusive
the african and the arab go at it they most muslim

we should be to be moving in unison 
disputes would end, bounty hunters and grape street get cool again
substandard housing got the young running rampant
wilding for a phantom, he can style in

mask on his face, grabbing his rugers sayin 
nobody move or i'll shoot ya, man, you expirin, 
catch 25 and he does it like a man
he sides with black, white pride, and mexican

survive the best he can, strap a shank to his thigh
why do we all collide, why do the young die?
extortion, murder, and burglary, tattoos his chest, 
says his enemies don't deserve to breathe

tribal war...

i drink poison, then i vomit diamonds
i gave you mandela, black dalai lamas
i gave you music, you enthused in my kindness
so how dare you reduce me to donny imus

timeless, in case we ain never been acquainted
flyness, who made it, it gets duplicated
mindless violence, well let me try to paint it
here's the 5 steps, in hopes to explain it

one: it's me and my nation against the world
two: then me and my clan against the nation
three: then me and my fam against the clan
four: then me and my brother with no hesitation

uh, go against the fam until they cave in
five: now who's left in this deadly equation? 
that's right, it's me against my brother
then we point a kalashnikov and kill one another

tribal war...

man a war tribal, ova colors
ova money, ova land, an ova oil an ova god
an ova idols, an even lovas
ova breakfast, ova dinna, ova suppas

ova jungle, ova rima, ova buckas
ova brooklyn, ova queens, an ova rutgas
ova red an ova blue an ova chuckas
ova red an ova blue an unda covas

tribal trouble, da drive-bys double
cause da youth dem nah ga war
and ga fight with knuckle, da two sides scuffle
vietnam nah ga war with no more

kung fu, nunchucka, missile an shuttle
and da queen of england an uncle sam
dem flex a dem muscle, da tribal hustle
blood diamond puddle, survival struggle

tribal war...


----------



## susurration

Sp/sx

"I am covered in skin
No one gets to come in
Pull me out from inside
I am folded, and unfolded, and unfolding"


----------



## MusicalLife

Interesting post and idea I was actually thinking about doing something similar with songs to represent MBTI types alone and their relationships with each other. Songs to characterize how two people of different types may clash I think would be neat.


----------



## LibertyPrime

type 4 songs....the first one makes me cry almost every time ..the second one too...both have special significance to me.  the third one just describes me raly well ^^ and who doesn't like Foo Fighters honestly lol Dave Grohl is a genius....damn I envy his ability to play drums. 
















 you don't know how It feels...to be me.






Ok this one is here just because the music is freaking awesome...


----------



## Coburn

If this isn't a Type 8 song, _NOTHING_ is:

Scarlet Pimpernel: Into the Fire






The lyrics make my blood boil with fight.


----------



## Coburn

xezene said:


> As 4w5 as they come.


My friend is a 3w4 and this is EXACTLY her.


----------



## Coburn

dementia in absentia said:


> type 8w7:


Amen to that.


----------



## angelfish

xezene said:


> As 4w5 as they come.


that's an amazing, amazing song. i don't relate to the lyrics personally, but i _love_ when the music winds into the "frenzy" of the chorus. it's beautiful and wild and wicked and melancholy all at once.

seems like it could be unhealthy 2w3 sx as well.


----------



## xezene

This is the most 4 song I've ever heard.


----------



## Scruffy

Finding a song to relate to the type 3, isn't all that hard usually; but when I seek one that is similar to my flavor of type 3 (3w4sw4w5), it's damn near impossible. A 3 that loathes, loves, appreciates, and despises its fake image and life style. 

This song does decently and mocking its own fakeness, but still using it for personal gain:


----------



## silverlined

My guess for this one would be unhealthy 9....what do you think?


----------



## TheWaffle

I'm thinking 6 for this one. 






_I am hiding from some beast
But the beast was always here
Watching without eyes
Because the beast is just my fear
That I am just nothing
Now it's just what I've become
What am I waiting for
It's already done_


----------



## Karen

My computer is extra slow tonight so I haven't been able to check all threads to see if this song has been posted. This is my all-time favorite song since it's so me, an Enneagram 7. I love the driving beat and the idea of freedom and running to who knows where, just for a different and possibly better/more interesting experience.


----------



## Nomenclature

Oh, god. BARRRAAAAGGGGGEE.

8 - Hollaback Girl

9 (the latter is unhealthy SX)









1w9









3 SO









3 SX





6w7





7w8 and 3


----------



## 22857

Didn't realize there was already a thread like this when I made this one.
Though I do prefer to have things more organized anyway 

Type 1 with a little Type 7 trickling in...
http://personalitycafe.com/type-1-forum-reformer/59852-motivational-music-type-1-bring.html


----------



## susurration

"heard the train coming stayed right out on that track"

Maybe sx 6... 9w8 too...


----------



## caramel_choctop

Type 9:

Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles
Nowhere Man - The Beatles (?)
Lithium - Evanescence

Someone else suggested Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd on the 9 Song Thread.
I'm not sure whether Hello Alone by Anberllin would be 9 or unhealthy 4, though:






I guess a healthy 3w4 (or 3 in general?) might be Vienna by Billy Joel:


----------



## PixieSaysHi

this song reminds me of any unhealthy male type 3 or type 7.


----------



## Quenjy

5 / 6w5






I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know where it goes
But it's home to me and I walk alone

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Where the city sleeps
and I'm the only one and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah,
Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I'm walking down the line
That divides me somewhere in my mind
On the border line
Of the edge and where I walk alone

Read between the lines
What's fucked up when everything's alright
Check my vital signs
To know I'm still alive and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah
Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I walk alone
I walk a...

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Where the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone... 


6w5, possibly 1 too






I tried to be perfect
But nothing was worth it
I don’t believe it makes me real
I thought it’d be easy
But no one believes me
I meant all the things I said

If you believe it’s in my soul
I’d say all the words that I know
Just to see if it would show
That I’m trying to let you know
That I’m better off on my own

This place is so empty
My thoughts are so tempting
I don’t know how it got so bad
Sometimes it’s so crazy
That nothing can save me
But it’s the only thing that I have

If you believe it’s in my soul
I’d say all the words that I know
Just to see if it would show
That I’m trying to let you know
That I’m better off on my own

On my own

I tried to be perfect
It just wasn’t worth it
Nothing could ever be so wrong
It’s hard to believe me
It never gets easy
I guess I knew that all along

If you believe it’s in my soul
I’d say all the words that I know
Just to see if it would show
That I’m trying to let you know
That I’m better off on my own


----------



## PixieSaysHi

type 5


----------



## Neon Knight

Type 7: (with 4 in tritype) sx-sp




You cut off all of your fingers
Trade them in for dollar bills
Cake on some more make-up to
Cover up all those lines
Wake up and stop shaking
Don’t you want some of this?
Don’t you need some of this?
You take but cannot be given
You ride but cannot be ridden
Pinch this tiny heart of mine
Wrap it up in soiled twine
You never read what you’ve written
I’ll be your lover, I’ll be forever
I’ll be tomorrow, I am anything when I’m high
Don’t you want some of this?
Don’t you need some of this?
You shove your hair down my throat
I feel your fingers in me
Tear this bitter fruit to mess
And wrap it in your soiled dress
Now you must spit out the seeds

(chorus)
All dried up and tied up forever
All fucked up and dead to the world...


----------



## Quenjy

Typical 8






(Ya ya ya ya ya)

Day after day your home life's a wreck
The powers that be just
Breathe down your neck
You get no respect
You get no relief 
You gotta speak up
And yell out your peace

[Chorus:]
So back off your rules
Back off your jive
Cause I'm sick of not living
To stay alive
*Leave me alone
I'm not asking a lot
I just don't want to be controlled*
That's all I want 
All I want ...

(ya ya ya ya ya)

How many times is it gonna take
Till someone around you hears what you say
You've tried being cool
You feel like a lie
You've played by their rules
Now it's their turn to try

[Chorus]

I said it before
I'll say it again
You just listen
Then it might make sense

[Chorus]

(ya ya ya ya ya)


----------



## LibertyPrime

Aleksei said:


> One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 9 because 9 songs are boring.


Gotta love your taste in music . I agree about type 9 songs.


----------



## susurration

disintegrating 6






_Got a head like an atomic bomb
Just waiting for the explosion

I feel like a wasp in a jar
Buzzing around not getting very far
Staring in to oblivion
A bottle in my grasp
Never in a hurry
Sinking Fast......

What is it that ticks my brain
That pulls on the reigns
What is it that ticks my brain
Pulls on the reigns

This merry-go-round won't stop
No one can help me get off
I'm slipping away feeling sly
I've no good in my life 
_


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

sx/sp of various enneatypes

7w8





8w7





3w4





9w1





4w5





4w3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ssssssuch an 8w7 sp/sx song =D


----------



## silverlined

This song is soo phobic 6w5.


----------



## silverlined

4w5...Most of Joseph Arthur's songs are 4w5.


----------



## atoaster

Can't post a link because I'm such a noob but *Doubting Thomas* by Nickel Creek has always somehow been my theme song.

I'm a 5w6 and I'm not sure if the song is really suited to the enneagram, but I think it most reflects my doubts about love, life, myself...the world, and my incessant need to know and understand more.

P.S. I'm not completely as soppy the song suggests, I just like it


----------



## Goaty

Enneagram Three:





 
I couldn't resist.


----------



## PixieSaysHi

atoaster said:


> Can't post a link because I'm such a noob but *Doubting Thomas* by Nickel Creek has always somehow been my theme song.
> 
> I'm a 5w6 and I'm not sure if the song is really suited to the enneagram, but I think it most reflects my doubts about love, life, myself...the world, and my incessant need to know and understand more.
> 
> P.S. I'm not completely as soppy the song suggests, I just like it


----------



## caramel_choctop

9 all the way!!


----------



## Quenjy

2 all the way






Junk of the heart, there's junk in my mind...
So hard to leave you all alone.
We'd get so drunk that we can hardly see.
But what use is that to you or me, baby?
See I notice nothing makes you shatter, no, no.
You're a lover of the wild and a joker of the heart.
But are you mine?

I wanna make you happy.
I wanna make you feel alive.
Let me make you happy.
I wanna make you feel alive at night.
I wanna make you happy, are you a good girl tonight?

You seem to be sunk, life is no race.
Well I'm not happy, I'm in disgrace.
So I spend time guessing on you, oh.
You're a lover of the wild and a joker of the heart.
But are you mine?

I wanna make you happy.
I wanna make you feel alive.
Let me make you happy.
I wanna make you feel alive at night.
I wanna make you happy, are you a good girl tonight?

Still I notice nothing makes you shatter, no, no.
You're a lover of the wild and a joker of the heart.
And are you mine?

I wanna make you happy.
I wanna make you feel alive.
Let me make you happy.
I wanna make you feel alive at night.
I wanna make you happy, are you a good girl tonight?

I wanna make you happy,
I wanna make you feel alive,
Let me make you happy,
I wanna make you feel alive at night,
I wanna make you happy …..tonight.
Yeah

A ship to be sunk, life is not a race,
When I’m not happy I’m in disgrace
So I spend time with pissing on you oh
You’re a lover of the wild and a joker of the heart,
But are you mine?

[Refrain]

(la la-la-lala)

Still I notice nothing makes you shatter no no
You’re a lover of the wild and a joker of the heart.
But are you mine?

[Refrain]






Unhealthy 5






Waking to sweat again
Another day's been laid to waste
In my disgrace
Stuck in my head again
Feels like I'll never leave this place
There's no escape

I'm my own worst enemy

I've given up...
I'm sick of living
Is there nothing you can say?
Take this all away
I'm suffocating!
Tell me what the f*ck is wrong with me!

I don't know what to take
Thought I was focused but I'm scared
I'm not prepared
I hyperventalate.
Looking for help somehow somewhere
And you don't care

I've given up...
I'm sick of living
Is there nothing you can say?
Take this all away
I'm suffocating!
Tell me what the f*ck is
Wrong with me!

GOD!

Put me out of my misery
Put me out of my misery
Put me out of my...
Put me out of my f*cking misery!

I've given up
I'm sick of living
Is there nothing you can say?
Take this all away
I'm suffocating!
Tell me what the f*ck is
Wrong with me





1 (the 6:07 - 6:36 part)







Well it started with a chat with the lips,
But why is it so I'm intrigued?
Does my heart understand do its feelings exist,
Fits in with all my beliefs,
I'm not as strong as I'd like to believe,
An impulse I cannot control,
My feelings are something I thought I could leave,
To keep and come back as a whole


----------



## Angel

I like this song. Certain parts sound 1-ish, but I can't put my finger on it. (Warning: some lyrics NSFW)






""Reaper, Reaper", that's what people call me! Why?
'Cause they all die!
When I sing, I end their lives
You act as though payback makes you a noble man
Is that a fact?
Well, you're a g*****n Philistine!"

[...]

"Margaret is Greek, you geek
It means 'a pearl'; I'm a pure girl
Boys cannot crack this oyster shell, so go on
Whip around that sword like you're the best; it's a such a bore
Another hero? Oh, please!"


----------



## Quin Sabe

Type 9








> Our world is grey, world is grey.
> We are thieves and saints alike.
> But you don't let go, don't let go.
> We keep swaying and swaying.
> And you don't let go, you don't.
> Yeah, I think I love you for it.


----------



## cyamitide

type 7:






for type 1:


----------



## Chili990

Type 8: Bon Jovi - It's My Life


This ain't a song for the broken-hearted 
No silent prayer for the faith-departed 
I ain't gonna be just a face in the crowd 
You're gonna hear my voice 
When I shout it out loud 

It's my life 
It's now or never 
I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just wanna live while I'm alive 
It's my life 

This is for the ones who stood their ground 
For Tommy and Gina who never backed down 
Tomorrow's getting harder make no mistake 
Luck ain't even lucky 
Got to make your own breaks 

It's my life 
And it's now or never 
I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
'Cause it's my life 

Better stand tall when they're calling you out 
Don't bend, don't break, baby, don't back down 

It's my life 
And it's now or never 
'Cause I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just want to live while I'm alive 

It's my life 
And it's now or never 
'Cause I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just want to live while I'm alive
'Cause it's my life!


----------



## Jamie.Ether

Type 4:




"*It's unfortunate that when we feel the storm,
we can roll ourselves over 'cause we're uncomfortable.*
Oh, well, The devil makes us sin,
but we like it when we're spinning in his grip.
*Love is like a sin, my love,
for the one's that feel it the most.*
Look at her with her eyes like a flame,
She will love you like a fly will never love you again."


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

7w6








7w8


----------



## caramel_choctop

Type 1. It's meant to be talking about people in general, but still...


----------



## Jamie.Ether

5w4


----------



## Owfin

Posted in wrong thread, so I'm reposting and adding something new:

7w6





8 (Slightly NSFW):


----------



## piggy

It's in French, but I always think of this as a perfect Type 7 song. The title translates to "I want it all," and she sings about all the contradictory things she wants to experience and do, like speak every language in the world, both the normal way & backwards (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

8w9






3w2





7w8


----------



## Etherealite

4w5 Music of the Night; Starry, Starry Night (Vincent)


----------



## Mistshadow

Type 8


----------



## caramel_choctop

Nine:






No time, no place to talk about the weather
the promise of love is hard to ignore
who said the chance wasn't getting any better
the labor of love is ours to endure
the highest branch on the apple tree
it was my favorite place to be
I could hear them breaking free
but they could not see me

I will run for shelter
endless summer lift the curse
it feels like nothing matters
in our private universe

I have all I want, is that simple enough?
a whole lot more I'm thinking of
every night about six o'clock
birds come back to the pond to talk
they talk to me -- birds to talk to me
if I go down on my knees

I will run for shelter
endless summer lift the curse
it feels like nothing matters
in our private universe

it feels like nothing matters
in our private universe

And it's a pleasure that I have known
and it's a treasure that I have gained
and it's a pleasure that I have known

It's a tight squeeze, but I won't let go
time is on the table and the dinner's cold

I will run for shelter
endless summer lift the curse
it feels like nothing matters
in our private universe

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Six (phobic):*






what are you so afraid of?
why are you feeling scared?
what's the worst that's gonna happen?

standing in the moonlight
I can tell you feel doomed
though nothing is wrong, no nothing

you say maybe a crane will fall from the sky
maybe a dove will dive
and I before your eyes

it's too early to say
it's too early to say goodnight (goodnight)

it's too early to read
it's too early to read by the firelight

what are you so afraid of?
why are you feeling scared?
what's the worst that's gonna happen?

standing in the meadow
with sunlight in your eye
and a sense of so much sorrow

you say maybe a plane will fall from the sky
maybe your lover will lie
and I before your eyes

it's too early to say
it's too early to say goodnight (goodnight)

it's too early to read
it's too early to read by the firelight


----------



## CHR15T1N4

Seven - "If you want to sing out"

youtube.com/watch?v=46QXrJml0UQ
(can't embedd the video because of to few posts yet, sorry -.-)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

4w3 Sx/Sp






7w8 Sx/So


----------



## jdmn

The quintessential type 6 teenager song, I guess!


----------



## Owfin

jdmn said:


> The quintessential type 6 teenager song, I guess!


Dunno what type the singer would be, but it is definitely addressed to a 3. Type 6 teen is not "lay back, it's all been done before" or changing themselves for their friends. I should know, I'm one. Oh, and:

Unhealthy Type 2 (who is actually an 8 in story)


----------



## LibertyPrime

*The NF E6 song XD :*





*E6 songs:*








*Phobic*





*Counter-Phobic*







jdmn said:


> The quintessential type 6 teenager song, I guess!


 I don't get what is 6 about this song.


----------



## jdmn

@Owfin @Rim 

What I find so 6 about Complicated is not the person who the singer is adressing to. It's more about what the singer is talking about that person. She is complaining about all the acting and hypocrisy of that person. 

Sixes are people who tend to doubt, am I right? Even though they may search for guidance within a person, a way of thinking, etc, they also want test their trustability and honesty. The Enneagram Explorations website says about sixes this:

"You need predictability, a protective, trustworthy authority and the security of feeling that you belong. You long for guidance to manage the feelings of fear and doubt. *You are a “proof junkie” who needs to test people, ideas and beliefs over and over again to see if they are worthy of your loyalty*. You need reassurance and encouraging, positive feedback from friends and loved ones."

The singer, in the fictious situation of the song, is testing that person, speaking about all the falsity in his or her behavior. I don't know Avril Lavigne's type but the song demonstrates a six attitude, at least that's how I've seen it. How do you see it?

SOURCE: Enneagram Personality Type 6: The Doubter


----------



## LibertyPrime

jdmn said:


> @Owfin @Rim
> 
> What I find so 6 about Complicated is not the person who the singer is adressing to. It's more about what the singer is talking about that person. She is complaining about all the acting and hypocrisy of that person.
> 
> Sixes are people who tend to doubt, am I right? Even though they may search for guidance within a person, a way of thinking, etc, they also want test their trustability and honesty. The Enneagram Explorations website says about sixes this:
> 
> "You need predictability, a protective, trustworthy authority and the security of feeling that you belong. You long for guidance to manage the feelings of fear and doubt. *You are a “proof junkie” who needs to test people, ideas and beliefs over and over again to see if they are worthy of your loyalty*. You need reassurance and encouraging, positive feedback from friends and loved ones."
> 
> The singer, in the fictious situation of the song, is testing that person, speaking about all the falsity in his or her behavior. I don't know Avril Lavigne's type but the song demonstrates a six attitude, at least that's how I've seen it. How do you see it?
> 
> SOURCE: Enneagram Personality Type 6: The Doubter


Sounds like she is complaining about a 3, but the stuff she says are more along the lines of E9. The whole "chill out" thing , the "you are not authentic and yourself" thing is more E4 complaining about E3.

o.o an E6 tests for loyalty, security, dependability. More along the lines of "Can I trust you?" We test for safety in one word, not for authenticity like E4 does, o.o but yeah it could be E6 behavior if being authentic is crucial for trust and the reason for the complaints is that she can't trust him if he is fake.


----------



## LibertyPrime

pinkrasputin said:


> I can totally relate to this song as a 6 with counter phobic issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the world today
> You're so good to me I know but I can't change
> I tried to tell you but you look at me like maybe
> I'm an angel underneath; innocent and sweet
> Yesterday I cried; Must've been relief to see the softer side
> I can understand how you'd be so confused
> I don't envy you; I'm a little bit of everything
> all rolled into one
> I'm a bitch I'm a lover
> I'm a child I'm a mother
> I'm a sinner I'm a saint
> I do not feel ashamed
> I'm your hell I'm your dream
> I'm nothing in between
> you know you wouldn't want it any other way
> 
> So take me as I am
> This may mean you'll have to be a stronger man
> Rest assured that when I start to make you nervous
> and I'm going to extremes; Tomorrow I will change
> And today won't mean a thing
> 
> I'm a bitch I'm a lover
> I'm a child I'm a mother
> I'm a sinner I'm a saint
> I do not feel ashamed
> I'm your hell I'm your dream
> I'm nothing in between
> you know you wouldn't want it any other way
> 
> Musical Break
> 
> Just when you think, you got me figured out
> The season's already changin'
> I think it's cool; you do what you do
> And don't try to save me
> 
> I'm a bitch I'm a lover
> I'm a child I'm a mother
> I'm a sinner I'm a saint
> I do not feel ashamed
> I'm your hell I'm your dream
> I'm nothing in between
> you know you wouldn't want it any other way
> 
> 
> I'm a bitch, I'm a tease
> I'm a goddess on my knees
> When your hurt; when you suffer
> I'm your angel undercover
> I've been numb; I'm revived
> Can't say I'm not alive
> You know I wouldn't want it any other way


Judging by recent experience...I agree...even if I'm a dude. This is one hell of a 6 song.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

7w8 Sx/So


----------



## LibertyPrime

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 7w8 Sx/So


XD now this one you really have to explain!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Rim said:


> XD now this one you really have to explain!


it's sanguine, party animal-ish and hedonistic like a 7, but choleric and somewhat intense like an 8, but not as intense as a true 8, so 7w8 =)


----------



## Quenjy

7






Obviously


----------



## Owfin

Continuing the pony theme...

2w3 (so much image type-ness...)


----------



## caffeine_buff

Pink Floyd's "Hey you" - "open your heart, i'm coming home."

'tis the 8w7 sx anthem!


----------



## aus2020

Avril, type 6: issues of trust and betrayal.


----------



## aus2020

Although some view p!nk as type 6w7, I'm more inclined to see her as 8w7

http://enneagrammusings.blogspot.com/2009/12/pnk-sexual-8w7.html


----------



## LibertyPrime

*Enneagram type 6 ISFP song.*


----------



## Quenjy

Type 3


----------



## Fiamma

4w5, unhealthy


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

7w8 So/Sx


----------



## aus2020

Miley 3w2: personal achievement, winning/losing


----------



## Chili990

7w8 sx: WASP - Love Machine:






Lyrics:

Lady have you known me
The perfect love machine ah
Virgo, my Leo's rising
Venus made me king
That trail of broken hearts
They all belong to me
Magic runs through my fingers
One touch you'll see!!

L.O.V.E All I need's my love machine, oh
L.O.V.E All I need's my love machine, oh
L.O.V.E All I need's my love machine, oh
L.O.V.E All I need's my love machine tonight..tonight

What can I do for you am I your wildest dream
What do I move in you am I what I seem
My eyes they lie and you cry
Love brings you pain
And if you try to love me
You'll not feel the same

L.O.V.E All I need's my love machine, oh
L.O.V.E All I need's my love machine, oh
L.O.V.E All I need's my love machine, oh
L.O.V.E All I need's my love machine tonight..tonight


----------



## DomNapoleon

2w3: Government hooker 







4w5: Disposable teens 







7w6: Starships 







Unhealthy 6w5: King kill 33º


----------



## Choice

something about beautiful hopelessness - 4 and finding your place - ...everyone?


----------



## Sonny

6


----------



## Lotan

7 songs!





(Surprised I haven't seen this one posted yet, unless someone did and the video got deleted)





(This song always makes me feel very hopeful and energetic...Bono is typed as a 7 a lot, I wonder how many U2 songs are 7-ish)





(Maybe a bit more 7w8 specific)


----------



## Entropic

Song that specifically touches on 5-ness here:
http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-forum-investigator/120006-5-lyrics.html

I have a bit of a hobby to speedtype things including the music I listen to so here goes:

*4 (4w5):*





(strong 8 streak, he's probably some 485 sx type)





*8 (the epitome 8 song in my opinion):*


----------



## Entropic

More 8 (yeah, because I love 8 music, it has such nice intensity to it):






(kind of 8w7)










*6 (6w5):*






(Hypocrisy really strikes me as a strong 6w5 band, as does Evergrey)


----------



## crocodilescry

I thought the same thing for your Type 5 pick! Those lyrics are how I see 5's.


----------



## Vanishing Point

*Type 8

*


----------



## Kito

The whole body triad:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Was just reintroduced to this artist, and oh hai type 7 song.





* *




I've got it all, but I feel so deprived
I go up, I come down and I'm emptier inside
Tell me what is this thing that I feel like I'm missing
And why can't I let it go

There's gotta be more to life
Than chasing down every temporary high to satisfy me
Cause the more that I'm
Tripping out thinking there must be more to life
Well there's life, but I'm sure... there's gotta be more
Than wanting more

I've got the time and I'm wasting it slowly
Here in this moment I'm half way out the door
Onto the next thing, I'm searching for something that's missing

I'm wanting more
I'm always waiting on something other than this 
Why am I feelin' like there's something I missed...


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Lol sorry 4s, but this reminds me a lot of you...

* *












And this is the 4 forum


* *


----------



## _Blackstar_

***My post count isn't high enough to post links yet, but once it is I will edit this post so it includes one.

Faith No More - 'Malpractice'. :angry:

I sense a lot of manic (possibly 7ish) energy in this song. I haven't devoted a lot of thought to the bizarre lyrics, so I'm drawing from the sound rather than the language - however, there is a notion of self-purgation (cleansing) through crowd activity, like a Bacchanalian frenzy: "The crowd roars / They've *ruined and repaired* me".

That's just my subjective impression of it though - 7ish and manic. Alternatively, you could take one of Patton's facetious answers concerning the song's meaning as gospel. :tongue:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

I kind of wonder if this song can be distinctly typed...or if it's just a sort of general Enneagram song, which is what it sounded like to me, with lyrics meaningful for all types:

_To really know yourself, ignore your mind and find yourself again;
Life is always challenging.
To really find yourself you can't be blind to signals you obtain 
(And gain)
Thoughts are slowly changing here. _


----------



## Parrot

I think some of the songs from the Guardians of the Galaxy soundtrack goes well with my archetype 739. Many of the songs are fun, lighthearted, with a mix of enthusiasm & relaxation


----------



## Parrot

Some pure type 7 songs, imo:

7 at the core, with a mix of 4










Finally this song is as 3 as it gets:


----------



## Ephemeral Warmth

I can't post any links because my post count is 0. Anyway, ''The Nightmare Before Christmas - Jack's Obsession'' is an extremely 5-ish song, imo.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Four - Only Happy When it Rains





Eight - Can't Keep Johnny Down





Three (unhealthy) - Kiss Me, Son of God


----------



## Miss Bingley

As a 3w4, songs I feel are very Type 3-ish include:
- you don't own me / grace and g-eazy
- this ain't a scene, its an arms race / fall out boy
- everybody wants to rule the world (cover) / lorde
- control / halsey


----------



## Angina Jolie

* *




Don't know why but this reminds me of 6 sx/sp






It's a bit of my power song so 9w8 but seems more sp and so






Maybe surprising but 5w4 sx/sp






Also maybe surprising, but an unhealthy and disintegrating 9w8 sx






And an integrating/woken up 9 so probably


----------



## Cobweb

E1

Cool Cool Considerate Men 
from the musical 1776

Come ye cool cool conservative men
The likes of which may never be seen again
We have land, cash in hand
Self-command, future planned
Fortune thrives, society survives
In neatly ordered lives,
with well-endowered wives

We sing hosanna, hosanna
To our breeding and our banner
We are cool

Come ye cool cool Considerate set
We'll dance together to the same minuet
To the right, ever to the right
Never to the left, forever to the right
May our creed, be never to exceed
Regulated speed
No matter what the need

We sing hosanna, hosanna
Emblazoned on our banner
Is keep cool

What we do we do rationally
We never ever go off half-cocked, not we
Why begin, til we know that we can win
And if we cannot win why bother to begin?

We say this games not of our choosing
Why should we risk losing? We are cool

To the right, ever to the right,
Never to the left, forever to the right

We have gold, a market that will hold
Tradition that is old, reluctance to be bold

I sing hosanna, hosanna
In a sane and lucid manner! We are cool


----------



## Dangerose

For a 1 song, I always think of this:






"To search for Perfection is all very well but to search for Heaven is to live here in Hell"\

And sx 1:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

4


----------



## Kendrix

I attempted something like that (1 for each type/wing combination)


----------



## Maye

type 2


----------



## Stellafera

The Offspring and Enneagram

*Type 9*






_Well I guess I should stick up for myself
But I really think it's better this way_

*Type 3 (with 8 in the tritype)*






_With a thousand lies
And a good disguise
Hit ‘em right between the eyes
Hit ‘em right between the eyes_


----------



## compulsiverambler

*3w2*

Do you think there's somebody out there 
Someone else who's better than the one you've got? 
Well there's not, there's not

When I talk you keep looking away from me 
'Cause you probably think that I'm high on pot 
But I'm not, I'm not 

Look me over, I'm the Cap'm 
You say it's such a joke
But I don't see you laughing 

People seem to think you can't be called the Cap'm 
Unless you drive a boat 
Well, I don't, I don't 

Look me over, I'm the Cap'm 
Go ahead and mess with me 
You'll find out what will happ'm 

Sit beside me at the helm 
Yeah, this is what I call the helm 
And this button here is the fast-forward button 

Did you say what I think you just said 
My hat looks good on me? 
I agree, I agree 

Look me over, I'm the Cap'm 
You act like it's a joke 
But I don't see you laughing 

People seem to think you can't be called the Cap'm 
Unless you drive a boat 
Well, I don't
I don't 
I don't
I don't 
I don't






*With dominant sx*

I'm too sexy for my love
Too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me

I'm too sexy for my shirt
Too sexy for my shirt
So sexy it hurts
And I'm too sexy for Milan
Too sexy for Milan
New York, and Japan
I'm too sexy for your party
Too sexy for your party
No way I'm disco dancing
I'm a model, you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah, on the catwalk
On the catwalk, yeah
I do my little turn on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my car
Too sexy for my car
Too sexy by far
And I'm too sexy for my hat
Too sexy for my hat
What do you think about that?

I'm a model, you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah, on the catwalk
On the catwalk, yeah
I shake my little tush on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my
Too sexy for my
Too sexy for my
'Cause I'm a model, you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah, on the catwalk
Yeah, on the catwalk
Yeah, I shake my little tush on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my cat
Too sexy for my cat
Poor pussy
Poor pussy cat
I'm too sexy for my love
Too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me

And I'm too sexy for this song


----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## No_this_is_patrick

This song really speaks to me as a social 7






He's a rebel and a runner
He's a signal turning green
He's a restless young romantic
Wants to run the big machine

He's got a problem with his poisons
But you know he'll find a cure
He's cleaning up the systems
To keep his nature pure

Learning to match the beat of the old-world man
Learning to catch the heat of the third-world man

He's got to make his own mistakes
And learn to mend the mess he makes
He's old enough to know what's right
And young enough not to choose it
He's noble enough to win the world
But weak enough to lose it

He's a new-world man

He's a radio receiver
Tuned to factories and farms
He's a writer and ranger and a young boy bearing arms
He's got a problem with his powers
His weapons on patrol
He's got to walk a fine line
And keep his self-control

Trying to save the day for the old-world man
Trying to pave the way for the third-world man

He's not concerned with yesterday
He knows constant change is here today
He's noble enough to know what's right
But weak enough not to choose it
He's wise enough to win the world
But fool enough to lose it

He's a new-world man

Learning to match the beat of the old-world man
He's learning to catch the heat of the third-world man

He's a new world man
He's a new world man


----------



## compulsiverambler

*3w4*. I love Three songs, for drumming up ambition, drive and confidence. 

*Victory - N.E.R.D.*




[Pharrell]
I want it
Ohh, I'm not even gonna lie
I want it
It's in every day dream every sigh
I want it
Even if it makes me cry
I want it
I've got to have it or I'll die
I want it
Does your family even care?
I want it
Ohh, did they tell you I'd be there?
I want it
I've gotta get this for my team
I want it
Just tell yourself this was my dream

[Chorus]
Victoryyyyyy, I can smell it in the air
In my mind it's around me everywhere, errrre
But what a wonderous occasion, this could be
In fact I know it will, cause this is my victoryyyyyyyyy

[Pharrell]
I want it
This is something you can't buy
I want it
Ohh don't you get it nothing else will satisfy?
I want it
Even worse than someone that would lie
I want it
But only a champion would qualify
I want it
Oh to be in the books of history
I want it
Oh look page one hundred, this is me
I want it
They'll say I changed things officially
I want it
And so these were the words to my speech

[Chorus w/ ad libs]

[Pharrell]
Oh, the limit's the SKYYYYYYYYYY!
The limit is the SKYYYYYYYYYY! [3X]
It's the sky
The limit is the sky
Ahhhhhhhh! Don't you be afraid!
SKYYYYYYYYYY!
The limit is the SKYYYYYYYYYY! [3X]
Go for it, go forth and try
The limit is, the sky
Good luck


----------



## R22

Type 9, with 4 in the tritype, when you're completely unraveled after the loss of a love:
















(Crystal Stilts- Graveyard Orbit):


----------



## R22

Type 4:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Love this song, but wondering which enneatype it could fit?


----------



## Dangerose

2w3 






2 or 3


----------



## Rose for a Heart

9 with a 4 fix:






type this one?






Just sharing because so pretty (4 or 2? with a 6 fix):


----------



## Maye

As a 6w5 with a bit of a 1 fix, I can see this for myself, in the context of a longing.
It would work for a 6w7 and maybe a 4 as well, though.


----------



## fawning

Distortions said:


> Love this song, but wondering which enneatype it could fit?
> _Every You, Every Me - Placebo_


I suspect ol' Molks is a 3w4 or a 4w3, and this feels like that.



Every Me said:


> Like the naked leads the blind.
> I know I'm selfish, I'm unkind.
> Sucker love I always find,
> Someone to bruise and leave behind.
> 
> All alone in space and time.
> There's nothing here but what here's mine.
> Something borrowed, something blue.
> Every me and every you.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Maye said:


> As a 6w5 with a bit of a 1 fix, I can see this for myself, in the context of a longing.
> It would work for a 6w7 and maybe a 4 as well, though.


Great song. Love U2. I like this one too. Mysterious Ways. Similar theme. Similar theme to Springsteen as well. Let's get out of this prison and let a woman (the moon) free you. She turns the tide. 






Johnny take a walk
With your sister the moon
Let her pale light in
To fill up your room
You've been living underground
Eating from a can
You've been running away
From what you don't understand
Love

She's slippy
You're sliding down
She'll be there
When you hit the ground

It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways

Johnny take a dive
With your sister in the rain
Let her talk about the things
You can't explain
To touch is to heal
To hurt is to steal
If you want to kiss the sky
Better learn how to kneel (on your knees boy!)

She's the wave
She turns the tide
She sees the man inside the child, yeah

It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
Lift my days, light up my nights

One day you'll look back
And when you see
Where you were held
How by this love
While you could stand there
You could move on this moment
Follow this feeling

It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
Ah oh oh ah huh
Move, move, move, move
She moves with it
She moves me like
Lift my days and light up my nights
Love


----------



## karmachameleon

4


----------



## R22

Type 9, for those rare interconnected, peaceful moments, when everything is right and okay. Trippy, beautiful song:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Maye said:


> As a 6w5 with a bit of a 1 fix, I can see this for myself, in the context of a longing.
> It would work for a 6w7 and maybe a 4 as well, though.



I asked somebody recently to type this song I am gonna post. Some kind of 4, 6 9 connection. Where the streets have no name. What is appealing about that to you? I watched a great movie called F for Fake by Orson Welles. He talked a lot about names. How everything has names. Everything is named after somebody. Airports. Streets. Buildings. Everything. And he referenced this old gothic structure and say this artist did not leave his signature. And he likes that. He is sick of names.

But this was the song. In the desert you can actually remember your name cuz there ain't no one to give you no pain. I see this as a very profound song. It is the story of life. How it is great and then loses its luster on the journey. 






On the first part of the journey 
I was looking at all the life 
There were plants and birds and rocks and things 
There was sand and hills and rings 
The first thing I met was a fly with a buzz 
And the sky with no clouds 
The heat was hot and the ground was dry 
But the air was full of sound 

I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ... 

After two days in the desert sun 
My skin began to turn red 
After three days in the desert fun 
I was looking at a river bed 
And the story it told of a river that flowed 
Made me sad to think it was dead 

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ... 

After nine days I let the horse run free 
'Cause the desert had turned to sea 
There were plants and birds and rocks and things 
There was sand and hills and rings 
The ocean is a desert with its life underground 
And a perfect disguise above 
Under the cities lies a heart made of ground 
But the humans will give no love


----------



## karmachameleon

Sounds like a gut type song because its talking about mostly physical things with some imagination=9


----------



## FearAndTrembling

karmachameleon said:


> Sounds like a gut type song because its talking about mostly physical things with some imagination=9


Ya, it sounds kinda relaxed like some guy on his horse just strolling along without trouble. Just seeing how messed up the world is and casually documenting it. There is no pop to it. No fire. 9ish. It is depressing too. lol.

Gut types have an earthly energy. More laid back. Eminem is not a gut type for example. His energy.

How about this? Same thing? Neil Young has to be 9.






I caught you knockin'
at my cellar door
I love you, baby,
can I have some more
Ooh, ooh, the damage done.

I hit the city and
I lost my band
I watched the needle
take another man
Gone, gone, the damage done.

I sing the song
because I love the man
I know that some
of you don't understand
Milk-blood
to keep from running out.

I've seen the needle
and the damage done
A little part of it in everyone
But every junkie's
like a settin' sun.​


----------



## karmachameleon

me when ive fallen in love lol, well all types really


----------



## d e c a d e n t

fawning said:


> I suspect ol' Molks is a 3w4 or a 4w3, and this feels like that.


Ah, I considered if he could be 4 but I'm not sure because I never feel like I can "grasp" that type. 3w4, hm. That's something to consider.

Also not sure if singing about physical things is necessarily gut, so much as the focus being mainly on the experience itself. (Referring to the song @*FearAndTrembling* posted)

Like I was reminded of this song earlier, and it definitely seems 9, though they're not really singing about physical things much, aside from the general experience of being in each other presence:




(Well in a way that _is _physical but I mean... Dammit, now I'm confusing myself. =P)

(And damn, this is actually pretty bittersweet lol)


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Most obvious 3 song ever:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

and this. lol. I wanted a reason to post this song. Fuckin 3. This whole movie is 3. Loved it btw.


----------



## Immolate

If anyone cares to type:






* *




Easy, easy
Pull out your heart
To make the being alone
Easy, easy
Pull out your heart
To make the being alone
Easy, easy

Easy, easy
You break the bridle to make
Losing control
Easy, easy
Crushed what you're holding
So you can say letting go is
Easy, easy

Oh, easy, easy
Burn all your things
To make the fight to forget
Easy, oh, easy
Burn all your things
To make the fight to forget
Easy

Easy, easy
Pull out your heart
To make the being alone
Easy, easy
Pull out your heart
To make the being alone
Easy, easy









* *




I
have wondered about you
Where will you be
when this is through?
If all
If all goes as planned
Will you redeem
my life again?
My life again?

Fallow fields the wheat is sown
Water down your empty soul
Awake the seed of silent hope
Water down your empty soul

Fight your foes you're not alone
Holy war is on the phone
Asking to please stay on hold
The bleeding loss of blood runs cold

And I need you to recover
Because I can't make it on my own

And I need you to recover
Because I can't make it on my own

I
have wondered about you
Where will you be
when this is through?
If all
If all goes as planned
Will you redeem
my life again?

I
have wondered about you
Where will you be
when this is through?
If all
If all goes as planned
will you redeem
my life again?
My life again?

And I need you to recover
Because I can't make it on my own
And I need you to recover
Because I can't make it on my own
I need you to recover
Because I can't make it on my own
I need you to recover
Because I can't make it on my own
On my own
On my own
On my own









* *




C-O-double M-O-N, a wave, an awesome wave
That rushes skin and widens in flooded veins
Breath in, exhale, I've poked a nerve
He'll slap me like a whale

Slaps the C-O-double M-O-N
Tide out, tide in, a flood of blood
To the heart through the fear slipstreams
Breath in, exhale, I've poked a nerve
You'll slap me like a whale

Slaps the C-O-double M-O-N
Flood of blood to the heart


----------



## owlet

Type 5:









Type 1 or 8?:





Type 4?:


----------



## mistakenforstranger

@*FearAndTrembling*, here's a 9 song:






Antagonizing its growth arrow at 3:






And this has to be the most 9 song. Carpenters are 9 to the max. Can you imagine a 4 singing a song like this? :laughing::


----------



## FearAndTrembling

@mistakenforstranger Si and 9 seem a lot alike to me. It is settling music. Like, let's just enjoy where we are. It is rooting music. Nesting music. lol. I hate it.

I want to take it all and paint it black. I want to paint things black. What is this? The Stones and Beatles make a great contrast. Let it Be say the Beatles. Let it Bleed say the Stones. lol. 

I wanna see it painted, painted black
Black as night, black as coal
I wanna see the sun blotted out from the sky
I wanna see it painted, painted, painted, painted black

Yeah!


----------



## FearAndTrembling

karmachameleon said:


> 4


I really like this song and Shirley Manson. What do you think it means?

I am happy when it rains. When it is complicated. I know you can't appreciate it. 

But I can, because that is me. That is my weather. I blend in, in that weather.


----------



## Dangerose

Maye said:


> As a 6w5 with a bit of a 1 fix, I can see this for myself, in the context of a longing.
> It would work for a 6w7 and maybe a 4 as well, though.





FearAndTrembling said:


> Where the streets have no name. What is appealing about that to you? I watched a great movie called F for Fake by Orson Welles. He talked a lot about names. How everything has names. Everything is named after somebody. Airports. Streets. Buildings. Everything. And he referenced this old gothic structure and say this artist did not leave his signature. And he likes that. He is sick of names.


Where the Streets Have No Name - I read that it was supposed to be, like, 'take you away from this wartorn city where everyone knows that this is a Catholic/Protestant street' which would make it...a Sixish song I guess

It was disappointing for me though, to read, because when I listened to this song it always sounded so much more magical than that [granted, I never grew up in a fragmented city], sounds like this eternal world where the streets don't have a name because they're just the streets, a church is just the church, like if you drew a little map of a city and labelled it 'street' 'church' 'school' 'post office', that's where you'd be

Every time I learn something about a U2 song it's a disappointment 

Like this song, apparently about his father






I _loved_ this line "And it's you when I pick up the phone" because it makes me think of like...if you've been waiting for someone to call you for a long time, maybe sometimes you hope it's them calling, it's always someone else, but _every call you miss_ is actually them. Like this cool sideways idea, 'it's always you when I'm not looking'

But no it's just 'my father didn't always pick up the phone and I have that same trait'

Which is kinda cool too but not as much


----------



## Maye

Phoenix Virtue said:


> Where the Streets Have No Name - I read that it was supposed to be, like, 'take you away from this wartorn city where everyone knows that this is a Catholic/Protestant street' which would make it...a Sixish song I guess
> 
> It was disappointing for me though, to read, because when I listened to this song it always sounded so much more magical than that [granted, I never grew up in a fragmented city], sounds like this eternal world where the streets don't have a name because they're just the streets, a church is just the church, like if you drew a little map of a city and labelled it 'street' 'church' 'school' 'post office', that's where you'd be


Oh, I guess that's what its based on(I did not know), but when I listen to it it sounds like he's talking about a metaphor for life. I think we have a name for the paths we choose in life, like successful, dangerous, and we're hard on ourselves. We label everything, we're afraid of being something negative. I think he's singing about a state of being that is so free and perfect we don't have to think about any of that stuff at all. Just be positive. "I wanna reach out and touch the flame where the streets have no name".

And as a 6 that is pretty hard for me-for any enneagram type, even. But that's why it reflects a sort of wistful longing.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Phoenix Virtue said:


> Where the Streets Have No Name - I read that it was supposed to be, like, 'take you away from this wartorn city where everyone knows that this is a Catholic/Protestant street' which would make it...a Sixish song I guess
> 
> It was disappointing for me though, to read, because when I listened to this song it always sounded so much more magical than that [granted, I never grew up in a fragmented city], sounds like this eternal world where the streets don't have a name because they're just the streets, a church is just the church, like if you drew a little map of a city and labelled it 'street' 'church' 'school' 'post office', that's where you'd be
> 
> Every time I learn something about a U2 song it's a disappointment
> 
> Like this song, apparently about his father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _loved_ this line "And it's you when I pick up the phone" because it makes me think of like...if you've been waiting for someone to call you for a long time, maybe sometimes you hope it's them calling, it's always someone else, but _every call you miss_ is actually them. Like this cool sideways idea, 'it's always you when I'm not looking'
> 
> But no it's just 'my father didn't always pick up the phone and I have that same trait'
> 
> Which is kinda cool too but not as much


Yes, but don't let the particulars bring it down. It can be transplanted to other situations. Just because it is about particular divisions in a particular place between particular people does not mean it is only usable there. Use it for what you want to use it for. I do. lol. I don't care what the artist says. My interpretation reigns. 

Another Irish song. There are wars inside and outside our heads. Like if your parents fought and shit. Or hurt you. Those wars haven't ended. The bombs are still going off.






It's the same old theme
Since 1916
In your head, in your head
They're still fighting
With their tanks, and their bombs
And their bombs, and their guns
In your head, in your head
They are dying

In your head, in your head
Zombie, zombie, zombie-ie-ie
What's in your head?
In your head
Zombie, zombie,


----------



## karmachameleon

FearAndTrembling said:


> I really like this song and Shirley Manson. What do you think it means?
> 
> I am happy when it rains. When it is complicated. I know you can't appreciate it.
> 
> But I can, because that is me. That is my weather. I blend in, in that weather.


Are you asking what I think the song means or what it means that you like the song?

edit: you change your type each week =D


----------



## Dangerose

FearAndTrembling said:


> Yes, but don't let the particulars bring it down. It can be transplanted to other situations. Just because it is about particular divisions in a particular place between particular people does not mean it is only usable there. Use it for what you want to use it for. I do. lol. I don't care what the artist says. My interpretation reigns.


True! Still, it's cooler to think that the intended meaning is closer to what I first imagined. Hard to unhear the 'real version' once I know it.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

karmachameleon said:


> Are you asking what I think the song means or what it means that you like the song?
> 
> edit: you change your type each week =D


Well the movie Clueless made me think I was a 3. lol. I do care about my image and want to be a star. And dissolving at 9 makes sense. But then I was talking to somebody and they said I was too adaptable for 3. I said 3s are adaptable. She said, yes, but your adaptation is more mental. Which I agree with. lol. But there is a 3 in me somewhere.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Phoenix Virtue said:


> True! Still, it's cooler to think that the intended meaning is closer to what I first imagined. Hard to unhear the 'real version' once I know it.


I've often had that problem with songs too. orz Them being about something less interesting than I would have liked. And I can't completely ignore that and make it into what I want it to be either.


----------



## karmachameleon

FearAndTrembling said:


> Well the movie Clueless made me think I was a 3. lol. I do care about my image and want to be a star. And dissolving at 9 makes sense. But then I was talking to somebody and they said I was too adaptable for 3. I said 3s are adaptable. She said, yes, but your adaptation is more mental. Which I agree with. lol. But there is a 3 in me somewhere.


Why don't you just actually read up on 3 profiles and look into the triads? I don't know much about 3 so I can't really say anything. Mental adaption kinda sounds like 9.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

karmachameleon said:


> Why don't you just actually read up on 3 profiles and look into the triads?


I have. I understand the lines to 6 and 9.

I haven't argued with you in a while. Bring it on. lol. I know theory better than you.

speaking of bringing it on:






Cover your dome or feel a motherfucking Glock
The rugged child is in the house, I'm letting off shots
Biggity bang biggity bang, hit the motherfucking deck
I'm down on this track and I'm abouts to get wreck
I'm coming like a hustler, never coming buster
Blasting on you hoes screaming, "Die, motherfucker!"
Never showing mercy cause that shit is for the weak
I rhyme with my Glock and knock a ***** off his feet
A young *****, shorts as I figure
Step up with that bullshit, I'm a greet you with this trigger
Blasting on you hoes and let you know how it feels
Bucking with the 5th ward will get your motherfucking dome peeled
Motherfucker bring it on

Bitch deceiver, ***** life-reliever!
Oakland hustler, never been a busta
Make way for the nine-trey, I'm coming motherfucka
Straight from the 6-9, the final line village
Doing more damage than a Exxon spillage!
Uh, coward, and that's that
I'm known to pack a gat and put heads on flat
No rehabilitatin' my trigga'
Take a ***** out the ghetto
But you can't take the ghetto out the *****
Ain't nothing changed since the 70s
I'm hellbound *****, my life ain't never been heavenly
Never slippin punk no, a ***** don't lag
Game tight replace a *****'s Nikes with a toe tag
His zoom, his ass, his zigga I'm the founder
Stacking up bodies like Jeffery Dahmer
Oh, here comes the flow, watch me as I tip toe
To a *****'s window, with my M 6-0
Putting motherfuckers out their misery
And watching the murders reenacted on Unsolved Mysteries
Trick, coward lame pussy ass ******
Six feet deep is where you sleep with the worms and the maggots
*****'s can't harm me, Rap-A-Lot army
Coming like Desert Storm, you've been warned
But if you still want some, *****, bring it on!

[Verse 3: Too Much Trouble]
Too Much Trouble done sewed up the tracks
Bitches not playing like they win or get smacked
By some young ****** that's down to break a bitch
The Nickel Nut and the Band-Aid Bandit

Yes the Nickel Nut pimping ten different sluts
You've encountered slavery bitch I don't give a fuck
That better turn some tricks, a suck a lotta dicks
And come with my money or they get their ass kicked

Geto got hoes on the stroll making my bank roll
But when we tangle bitch, I run with foes
Cause all about the pen, ain't talking about the pussy
I'm talking about the paper, so bitch shake your money maker

It's the pimp pimp pimpin, you're simp simp simpin
Your bitch chose me now you're wimp wimp wimpin
***** you was wrong when you reached for your chrome
A slug to your dome, bad news done beat you home
You think we was acting about making but you're wrong
We in a pizzimping and its on so bitches bring it on

Bring it on, fool! Bring it on, yeah! (Repeat 2x)
Bring it oooooooooooooon!

[Verse 4: 5th Ward Boys]
Bring it on motherfucker, here I come with this damn thang
Boom boom boom, and I'm about to make freedom ring
5th Ward Boys coming hard for the nine trey
I'm down with them Geto Boys so make my motherfucking day

The 5th Ward Boys on the motherfucking set
Putting a slug off in your chest
Cause you didn't wear the bulletproof vest
*****, ratta tat tat to your temple
Shit is real simple, busting up domes like a pimple

Jump if you want, *****, and I'm a have to hurt ya
Murder after murder after goddamn murder!
Yo I'm taking ****** to the promised land
With little Bushwick, Scarface, and the goddamn peter man

Lets rock stupid fuck is fucking it up with Double O, life is stuck up
For the ten flow, so what you wanna do, ho
Yeah, cause we're checking mo motherfuckers, parking mo motherfuckers
And killing more motherfuckers than any one of you motherfuckers

While your ho sleeping let's get it on
And get your fucking wig split, fool-ass *****, now bring it on

[Verse : Odd Squad]
I can't see your ass bitch, so you'd better watch your bust or
Take that from a blind handicapped motherfucker
Smoking weed and steadily downing that Schlitz Malt Liquor
If you wanna step and get done, cause I'm that *****

Well it's me that ***** D (Who?)
That fat square twister, the one who fucked your sister
I made her pussy blister, got a dick in the side of my pearl white Lac
Keep my weed in the front and my brew in the back
And my heat up under my seat ready to put the lead on ya
So punk motherfuckers try to test me if you wanna

Cause we're smoking that weed, feeling fine
Got me a 40 and a fat-ass dime
Smoking that weed, feeling fine
Got me a 40 and a fat-ass dime!

[Verse 5:Ganksta N-I-P]
A weed-smoking motherfucker, plus I kick doobies
I'm the one that told that ***** to go insane in that Luby's
Ganksta NIP is fucking your daughter, G
I wake up every morning screaming, "Somebody slaughter me!"
Step in my path, your ass is void
Cause I'm an aerodynamic, satanic, schizophrenic android
Your mind ain't deep enough, cars can't creep enough
Dead bodies complaining we too loud, they can't sleep enough
Attempted murder, I didn't mean to hurt her
I hadn't ate in two years, I just wanted a cheeseburger!
A bulletproof vest won't protect your chest
A whole body is hard to digest
Once I flex, count the next
The hardest I won like recreation of Malcolm X
So bring it on, I'm ready to slaughter
Sitting in church, drinking a 40 of holy water


----------



## karmachameleon

FearAndTrembling said:


> I have. I understand the lines to 6 and 9.
> 
> I haven't argued with you in a while. Bring it on. lol. I know theory better than you.


Okay so youre sure youre a 3 now? I mean you just recently typed as 5.
Oh yes Im sure you know more when you change your type as often as you change underwear (like once a week) :happy:


----------



## Immolate

karmachameleon said:


> Okay so youre sure youre a 3 now? I mean you just recently typed as 5.
> Oh yes Im sure you know more when you change your type as often as you change underwear (like once a week) :happy:


I thank you for the laugh.


----------



## owlet

Back into the VNV Nation Automatic album..

Type 7?:





What about this one?


----------



## FearAndTrembling

karmachameleon said:


> Okay so youre sure youre a 3 now? I mean you just recently typed as 5.
> Oh yes Im sure you know more when you change your type as often as you change underwear (like once a week) :happy:


I am not sure about anything. Particularly about typology. It is about the most uncertain thing there is. 

Yeah, and how can either be proven right or wrong? It is bottomless pit. It may be fun to be a 3. Maybe I'll try it out. 

People see me I'm a challenge to your balance
I'm over your heads how I confound you
And astound you
To know I must be one of the wonders
God's own creation
And as far as they see, they can offer
Me no explanation


Here we go:






Doctors have come from distant cities, just to see me
Stand over my bed, disbelieving what they're seeing
They say I must be one of the wonders
Of God's own creation
And as far as they see, they can offer
No explanation
Newspapers ask intimate questions, want confessions
They reach into my head to steal, the glory of my story
They say I must be one of the wonders
Of God's own creation
And as far as they see, they can offer
No explanation
Ooo, I believe, fate smiled
And destiny laughed as you came to my cradle
Know this child will be able
Laughed as my body she lifted
Know this child will be gifted
With love, with patience, and with faith
She'll make her way, she'll make her way
People see me I'm a challenge to your balance
I'm over your heads how I confound you
And astound you
To know I must be one of the wonders
God's own creation
And as far as they see, they can offer
Me no explanation

If you can get trapped in a type you are a mark basically. You are part of a parlor trick. The girl they cut in half.


----------



## karmachameleon

The 9 types are not how you actually are. It's your personality, not your true self. They are illusions. So are the instincts.


----------



## Immolate

@*owlet* I really like Streamline. Gratitude seems heart type?

_Thank you for all the doubts, and for all the questioning,_
_for all the loneliness and for all the suffering._
_For all the emptiness, and the scars it left inside._
_it inspired in me, an impetus to fight._
_For the conviction, for the purpose found along._
_For the strength and courage, that in me I've never known._
_And if it seems to you, that my words are undeserved,_
_I write this in gratitude for whatever good it serves.

_(P.S. Control still amuses me.)

-

What type is prone to narcissism born from insecurity?


----------



## d e c a d e n t

karmachameleon said:


> The 9 types are not how you actually are. It's your personality, not your true self. They are illusions. So are the instincts.


That might be true of the enneatypes, but for the instincts that sounds off. They're instincts after all.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> @*owlet* I really like Streamline. Gratitude seems heart type?
> 
> _Thank you for all the doubts, and for all the questioning,_
> _for all the loneliness and for all the suffering._
> _For all the emptiness, and the scars it left inside._
> _it inspired in me, an impetus to fight._
> _For the conviction, for the purpose found along._
> _For the strength and courage, that in me I've never known._
> _And if it seems to you, that my words are undeserved,_
> _I write this in gratitude for whatever good it serves.
> 
> _(P.S. Control still amuses me.)


Yes, streamline is a very hopeful kind of song (although I guess there's a slightly darker tone underneath, because it's about creating a 'perfect' society, which usually means utopia, which then becomes dystopia). I thought 7 because of the huge dreams for the future that are, at least in this context, slightly unobtainable.
I do think Gratitude could be heart type in focus. I wondered about 4, but then I also thought possibly 6 or 8 too.. Maybe all three as a tritype? It's one of my favourite songs on the album (aside from Space and Time) - a song about overcoming.
laughing: I always found Control quite a 'cool' song, although it is pretty over the top! I think it would be unhealthy 1 or 8..)


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I actually like the song tho. @karmachameleon

What is it? We are all contradictions. How do we sell ourselves? How do you sell a contradiction? And I truly am a man without conviction. lol. Love that song.






Desert loving in your eyes all the way
If I listened to your lies would you say
I'm a man without conviction
I'm a man who doesn't know
How to sell a contradiction
You come and go
You come and go


----------



## Immolate

@Rose for a Heart Ohh. I like that idea. Maybe instincts would be easier.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Another 7 song. I always thought Kid Rock was a tool but this is a cool song. All the fucked up things in the world. "You can look for answers, but that ain't fun. Now get in the pit and try to love someone." He is saying thinking and dwelling on this shit won't help. Just get in there and make the best of it. Party. Love. 






And this is for the questions that don't have an answer
The midnight glances
And the topless dancers
The can of freaks

Cars packed with speakers
The g's with the forty's
And the chicks with beepers
The northern lights

And the southern comfort
And it don't even matter if your veins are punctured
All the crackheads, the critics, the cynics
And all my heroes at the methodone clinics

All you bastards at the i.r.s.
For the crooked cops and the cluttered desks
For the shots of jack and the caps of meth
Half pints of love and a fifth of stress

All the hookers that are tricking out in hollywood
And for my hoods of the world misunderstood
I said it's all good and it's all in fun
Now get in the pit and try to love someone!


For the time bombs clicking and the heads they hang
All the gangs gettin' money and the heads they bang - bang
Wild mustangs
The porno flicks

All my homies in the county in cell block six
The grits when there ain't enough eggs to cook
And to d.b. cooper and the money he took
You can look for answers but that ain't fun

Now get in the pit and try to love someone!


----------



## owlet

@lets mosey I think Metallica is generally considered an 8ish band (as far as I remember). I think their songs tend to focus more on control (like Unforgiven/Unforgiven II) than security, or at least that's what my poor memory is telling me.
@Rose for a Heart OSTs are really interesting to type, although I'm pretty bad at it because I struggle to separate my knowledge of the film from the music itself.
I'd put this up as an interesting OST song though!


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I think you can type them to some degree (OSTs) though it would be very subjective, but then type in general is going to have an element of subjectivity to it.

I don't usually have the patience for music without lyrics though, like it's difficult for me to get into.  I need some lyrics to really "hook" me.



FearAndTrembling said:


> @*mistakenforstranger* Si and 9 seem a lot alike to me. It is settling music. Like, let's just enjoy where we are. It is rooting music. Nesting music. lol. I hate it.


I can see 9 being "rooting" in a way, depending on what you mean by that. Although "nesting" also makes me think of Sp. At least I've seen that associated with Sp before, which does make sense.


----------



## owlet

I'm curious as to how Andrew Bird songs like Imitosis might be typed! Seems kind of head type?






* *





He's keeping busy
Yeah he's bleeding stones
With his machinations and his palindromes
It was anything but hear the voice
anything but hear the voice
It was anything but hear the voice
That says that we're all basically alone

Poor Professor Pynchon had only good intentions
When he put his Bunsen burners all away
And turning to a playground in a Petri dish
Where single cells would swing their fists
At anything that looks like easy prey
In this nature show that rages every day
It was then he heard his intuition say

We were all basically alone
And despite what all his studies had shown
That what's mistaken for closeness
Is just a case for mitosis
And why do some show no mercy
While others are painfully shy
Tell me doctor can you quantify
He just wants to know the reason, the reason why

Why do they congregate in groups of four
Scatter like a billion spores
And let the wind just carry them away?
How can kids be so mean?
Our famous doctor tried to glean
As he went home at the end of the day
In this nature show that rages every day
It was then he heard his intuition say

We were all basically alone
Despite what all his studies had shown
That what's mistaken for closeness
Is just a case of mitosis
Sure fatal doses of malcontent through osmosis
And why do some show no mercy
While others are painfully shy
Tell me doctor, can you quantify?
The reason why


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I like Vangelis and know nothing about music theory. I was thinking his songs from Chariots of Fire and Blade Runner were both great but quite different. They aren't different though. They have that futuristic synth shit. That music and sound effects in the Blade Runner "tears in rain" scene was perfection. That is a master at work there.


----------



## owlet

@FearAndTrembling I can't type it at all, but I love the Blade Runner soundtrack so much. It's really great music!


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Yeah, death is a disease and he will cure it. I don't remember too much about that movie. But is that sp? He isn't trying to preserve himself, he is trying to bring back others. It is like Superman flying around the earth so fast it reversed time so he could save Lois Lane. Or in The Time Machine where he made a Time Machine to go back and save his love. But it never worked. Every time he went back she just died in a different way.

They were all trying to cure death. That was the first power Superman realized he didn't have. He couldn't bring back his loved ones.


----------



## Immolate

FearAndTrembling said:


> Yeah, death is a disease and he will cure it. I don't remember too much about that movie. But is that sp? He isn't trying to preserve himself, he is trying to bring back others. It is like Superman flying around the earth so fast it reversed time so he could save Lois Lane. Or in The Time Machine where he made a Time Machine to go back and save his love. But it never worked. Every time he went back she just died in a different way.
> 
> They were all trying to cure death. That was the first power Superman realized he didn't have. He couldn't bring back his loved ones.


I'd say sx, attachment, never letting go, but beyond that there's a strong element of sp, yes, coming to terms to with one's mortality and continuing the cycle rather than trying to break free from it.



owlet said:


> I'm curious as to how Andrew Bird songs like Imitosis might be typed! Seems kind of head type?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's keeping busy
> Yeah he's bleeding stones
> With his machinations and his palindromes
> It was anything but hear the voice
> anything but hear the voice
> It was anything but hear the voice
> That says that we're all basically alone
> 
> Poor Professor Pynchon had only good intentions
> When he put his Bunsen burners all away
> And turning to a playground in a Petri dish
> Where single cells would swing their fists
> At anything that looks like easy prey
> In this nature show that rages every day
> It was then he heard his intuition say
> 
> We were all basically alone
> And despite what all his studies had shown
> That what's mistaken for closeness
> Is just a case for mitosis
> And why do some show no mercy
> While others are painfully shy
> Tell me doctor can you quantify
> He just wants to know the reason, the reason why
> 
> Why do they congregate in groups of four
> Scatter like a billion spores
> And let the wind just carry them away?
> How can kids be so mean?
> Our famous doctor tried to glean
> As he went home at the end of the day
> In this nature show that rages every day
> It was then he heard his intuition say
> 
> We were all basically alone
> Despite what all his studies had shown
> That what's mistaken for closeness
> Is just a case of mitosis
> Sure fatal doses of malcontent through osmosis
> And why do some show no mercy
> While others are painfully shy
> Tell me doctor, can you quantify?
> The reason why


Let's give it a 5(w6)

_We were all basically alone
Despite what all his studies had shown
That what's mistaken for closeness
Is just a case of mitosis
Sure fatal doses of malcontent through osmosis
And why do some show no mercy
While others are painfully shy
Tell me doctor, can you quantify?
The reason why_


----------



## FearAndTrembling

lets mosey said:


> I'd say sx, attachment, never letting go, but beyond that there's a strong element of sp, yes, coming to terms to with one's mortality and continuing the cycle rather than trying to break free from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's give it a 5(w6)
> 
> _We were all basically alone
> Despite what all his studies had shown
> That what's mistaken for closeness
> Is just a case of mitosis
> Sure fatal doses of malcontent through osmosis
> And why do some show no mercy
> While others are painfully shy
> Tell me doctor, can you quantify?
> The reason why_



Reminds me of what Newton's aid, he can calculate the motions of heavens but not the madness of people.

People are more complex than planets. Einstein said that not everything that counts can be counted and not everything that can be counted counts.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

and @lets mosey, I really dislike Gwyneth Paltrow and her ex Coldplay guy. But he wrote this song for her after her father died I think. How he wanted to fix her.

I really like this highlight that uses this song. It is called 3rd man. The 3rd person in the ring who tries to fix you or protect you. It is from his point of view.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I love this guy's highlights. They are a now defunct Japanese MMA organization. 

This is some hardcore shit:






Like a sentence of Death
I've got no options left
I've got nothing to show now
I'm down on the ground, I've got seconds to live
And you can't go now
'Cause love, like an invisible bullet,
Shot me down and I'm bleeding
Yeah I'm bleeding
And if you go furious angels will bring you back to me
Will bring you back to me


----------



## compulsiverambler

*The Pixies* are my second-favourite band, and very Nine.

Non-chalant suicide song:






Cease to resist, giving my goodbye
Drive my car into the ocean
You think I'm dead, but I sail away
On a wave of mutilation
Wave of mutilation
Wave of mutilation
Wave of mutilation
A wave
Wave

I've kissed mermaids, rode the El Niño
Walked the sand with the crustaceans
Could find my way to Mariana
On a wave of mutilation
Wave of mutilation
Wave of mutilation
Wave of mutilation
Wave of mutilation
Wave
A wave


So chilled-out your heart might slow to a stop:





She's my fave
Undressing in the sun
Return to sea, bye
Forgetting everyone
Eleven high
Ride a wave




FearAndTrembling said:


> and @*lets mosey*, I really dislike Gwyneth Paltrow and her ex Coldplay guy. But he wrote this song for her after her father died I think. How he wanted to fix her.
> 
> I really like this highlight that uses this song. It is called 3rd man. The 3rd person in the ring who tries to fix you or protect you. It is from his point of view.


How can you quote Einstein in one post and share a cheesy-ass Coldplay song in the next? If you're still trying to be like a Five - fail! Fives have varied taste, but it doesn't include cheese. :tongue:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

compulsiverambler said:


> Fives have varied taste, but it doesn't include cheese. :tongue:


Why not?


----------



## Dangerose

I notice that head types seem to have a lot of music that has, like, industrial sounds in it. The kind of music that a factory would make, if a factory came to life at night. I don't have any good examples because I don't really listen to this kind of music but like this kind of sound going on:






[I'm coming around to @Animal's typing of Emilie Autumn of Seven]

I can't think of any reason for that though??

Also...like...incongruous elements? I assume Talking Heads is a head type band for instance and like...






It's confusing to me, I appreciate the energy but it's very...maybe an Alpha thing though too...I just feel like 'why are you doing this, what's happening, what am I supposed to do with this?'






Is Todd Rundgren a Five/Six? I get that feeling from him too. 

Heart type music I associate with more...open strings, warm sounds, I guess [though 3s confuse me and sometimes 4s]

Like for instrumental...






this kinda thing [one of the only instrumental artists I can listen to without dying of boredom]

But like Beethoven, Vivaldi...Puccini too, maybe Verdi, more melodic, maybe not so much of...intelligent music







Debussy feels Nine but that's obvious


----------



## Immolate

Distortions said:


> Why not?


Seems like teasing to me.


----------



## Dangerose

Wagner Five? Music feels very intellectual and ponderous

Such a dick irl, feels rude to type him 






Puccini though

I get like sx 2 maybe
Never not pulling all the stops






Like the Renoir of opera though :/


----------



## compulsiverambler

A song from my *most* favourite band. Although described by the writer as "rare", the subject's hair-trigger temper is actually described how the "normal" temper of other types might be described by a Nine. I'm often bemused like this at the things people manage to get angry about. The video has nothing to do with the lyrics by the way.





_Hi, I forgot your name 
Whatever 
My point is 
Hi, your head's on fire 
Oh damn, you must've got one of them 
Combustible heads I read an article all about them 
You're on fire 
You're on fire 
I won't lie 
You're on fire 
Combustible head (I won't lie) 
Combustible head (I won't lie) 
Combustible head (I won't lie) 
Combustible head 
Hey, how's it going 
Is that your car they're towing? 
I'm pretty sure that's your car 
No, you can't park there 
Whoa, your head's on fire 
Oh damn, you must've got one of them 
Combustible heads I read an article all about them 
You're on fire 
You're on fire I won't lie 
You're on fire 
Combustible head (I won't lie) 
Combustible head (I won't lie) 
Combustible head (I won't lie) 
Combustible head 
The lights are low 
The music is extremely loud 
You're hard to get to know 
But you're easy to spot in a crowd 
As I'm sure you're aware 
You've got one of those rare 
Combustible heads I read an article all about them 
You're on fire 
You're on fire 
I won't lie 
You're on fire 
Oh damn, you must've got one of them 
(Oh damn) Combustible heads 
(You must've got one of them) I read an article all about them 
(Combustible head) You're on fire 
(Combustible head) You're on fire 
(Combustible head) I won't lie 
(Combustible head) You're on fire 
(Combustible head) 
I won't lie 
I won't lie 
I won't lie_



Distortions said:


> Why not?


I don't know, just an observation. Not a particularly serious one, as @lets_mosey points out.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Phoenix Virtue said:


> [I'm coming around to @*Animal*'s typing of Emilie Autumn of Seven]


Oh, I was listening to this song earlier, thinking about which type it could best fit. I mean, I know she gets typed as 7 but that particular song.



compulsiverambler said:


> I don't know, just an observation. Not a particularly serious one, as @lets_mosey points out.


Well, even not particularly serious things can have some reasoning to them.


----------



## compulsiverambler

FearAndTrembling said:


> Well the movie Clueless made me think I was a 3. lol. I do care about my image and want to be a star. And dissolving at 9 makes sense. But then I was talking to somebody and they said I was too adaptable for 3. I said 3s are adaptable. She said, yes, but your adaptation is more mental. Which I agree with. lol. But there is a 3 in me somewhere.


That could just be your Ni perspective-shifting and redefining, without being a core emotional strategy as similar habits are for people in the Positive Outlook triad.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Distortions said:


> Oh, I was listening to this song earlier, thinking about which type it could best fit. I mean, I know she gets typed as 7 but that particular song.
> 
> 
> Well, even not particularly serious things can have some reasoning to them.


I'd be interested if there is any actual truth in it but I can't see see musical tastes ever being part of Enneagram research. Most anecdotal observations turn out to be false and shouldn't be taken seriously as evidence for anything.


----------



## Immolate

I like the occasional cheese:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Today, I didn't have to use my AK, I gotta say it was a good day.







* *




Just waking up in the morning, gotta thank God
I don't know but today seems kinda odd
No barking from the dog, no smog
And momma cooked a breakfast with no hog
I got my grub on, but didn't pig out
Finally got a call from a girl I wanna dig out
Hooked it up for later as I hit the door
Thinking will I live another 24
I gotta go cause I got me a drop-top
And if I hit the switch, I can make the ass drop
Had to stop at a red light
Looking in my mirror and not a jacker in sight
And everything is alright
I got a beep from Kim, and she can fuck all night
Called up the homies and I'm asking y'all
"Which park are y'all playing basketball?"
Get me on the court and I'm trouble
Last week fucked around and got a triple double
Freaking ****** every way like MJ
I can't believe today was a good day


Drove to the pad and hit the showers
Didn't even get no static from the cowards
Cause just yesterday them fools tried to blast me
Saw the police and they rolled right past me
No flexing, didn't even look in a *****'s direction
As I ran the intersection
Went to Short Dog's house, they was watching "Yo! MTV Raps"
What's the haps on the craps?
Shake 'em up, shake 'em up, shake 'em up, shake 'em
Roll 'em in a circle of ****** and watch me break 'em
With the 7, 7-11, 7-11
7 even back door Lil Joe
I picked up the cash flow
Then we played bones, and I'm yelling domino
Plus nobody I know got killed in South Central LA
Today was a good day

Left my *****'s house paid
Picked up a girl been tryna fuck since the 12th grade
It's ironic, I had the brew she had the chronic
The Lakers beat the Supersonics
I felt on the big fat fanny
Pulled out the jammy and killed the punani
And my dick runs deep, so deep
So deep put her ass to sleep
Woke her up around one
She didn't hesitate to call Ice Cube the top gun
Drove her to the pad and I'm coasting
Took another sip of the potion, hit the 3-wheel motion
I was glad everything had worked out
Dropped her ass off and then chirped out
Today was like one of those fly dreams
Didn't even see a berry flashing those high beams
No helicopter looking for a murder
2 in the morning, got the Fatburger
Even saw the lights of the Goodyear Blimp
And it read "Ice Cube's a Pimp"
Drunk as hell but no throwing up
Half way home and my pager still blowing up
Today I didn't even have to use my AK
I got to say it was a good day


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Eazy E - 6 or 7






Woke up quick at about noon
Just thought that I had to be in Compton soon
I gotta get drunk before the day begins
Before my mother starts bitchin' about my friends
About to go and damn near went blind
Young ****** at the pad throwin' up gang signs
Ran in the house and grabbed my clip
With the Mac-10 on the side of my hip
Bailed outside and pointed my weapon
Just as I thought, the fools kept steppin'
Jumped in the fo' hit the juice on my ride
I got front back and side to side
Then I let the Alpine play
Bumpin' new shit by NWA
It was "Gangsta Gangsta" at the top of the list
Then I played my own shit, it went somethin' like this:

Cruisin' down the street in my six-fo'
Jockin' the bitches, slappin' the hoes
Went to the park to get the scoop
Knuckleheads out there cold shootin' some hoops
A car pulls up, who can it be?
A fresh El Camino rolled, Kilo G
He rolls down his window and he started to say
It's all about makin' that GTA​
_[Chorus]

Cuz the boyz n tha hood are always hard
You come talkin' that trash we'll pull your card
Knowin' nothin' in life but to be legit
Don't quote me boy, cuz I ain't sayin' shit_


----------



## FearAndTrembling

compulsiverambler said:


> That could just be your Ni perspective-shifting and redefining, without being a core emotional strategy as similar habits are for people in the Positive Outlook triad.



Yeah, I have thought about that recently and discussed it with other. That what I think my 5 typing could instead be Ni/Ne. Cuz Riso essentially describes 5 as a type that is just constantly popping off ideas and see how they could all be true. He said that verbatim, this is a type who can think anything true.

and here is another cheesy song i like:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Paul McCartney was always my favorite Beatle. I hate this song but like the message. He writes silly love songs and he doesn't care.






You'd think that people would have had enough of silly love songs
I look around me and I see it isn't so
Some people want to fill the world with silly love songs
And what's wrong with that
I'd like to know
'Cause here I go again
I love you, I love you
I love you, I love you


----------



## karmachameleon

Paul Mccartney is a 3, right? He was the most hard-working and genuine one, for sure. John Lennon is more interesting though imo. :crazy:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

karmachameleon said:


> Paul Mccartney is a 3, right? He was the most hard-working and genuine one, for sure. John Lennon is more interesting though imo. :crazy:



I think him and his wife never spent a night apart for like 20 years except when Paul was in jail in Japan for pot. They were close for sure. 

One of Paul's best:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

McCartney wrote this song about weed. He called it an ode to pot:






I was alone, I took a ride
I didn't know what I would find there
Another road where maybe I could see another kind of mind there

Ooh, then I suddenly see you
Ooh, did I tell you I need you
Every single day of my life

You didn't run, you didn't lie
You knew I wanted just to hold you
And had you gone you knew in time we'd meet again
For I had told you

Ooh, you were meant to be near me
Ooh, and I want you hear me
Say we'll be together every day

Got to get you into my life

What can I do, what can I be
When I'm with you I want to stay there
If I'm true I'll never leave
And if I do I know the way there

Ooh, then I suddenly see you
Ooh, did I tell you I need you
Every single day of my life

Got to get you into my life
Got to get you into my life

I was alone, I took a ride
I didn't know what I would find there
Another road where maybe I could see another kind of mind there

Then suddenly I see you
Did I tell you I need you
Every single day?​


----------



## Stellafera

A lot of satire tends to lean *So-dominant*.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

And one thing I noticed about the Beatles, I have noticed this about Prince too, it is very hard to find their songs on youtube. I can find any Rolling Stones song there is. Many varieties. Most bands I can. Not The Beatles or Prince. Wonder how that shit works. It is obviously isn't an accident.

Obviously a financial reason but I wonder which model works better. Like those highlight videos I posted before. The UFC owns the properties to those fights. They take that stuff down. You can't use small clips in highlights. You can't use any of their product.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

sexy as fuck 2 song. One of the few examples of a cover being better than the original. En Vogue's version is better than Aretha Franklin's.






and a 9 song. Dream lover, where are you? I am actually tempted to type a lot of love songs 4 because 4 is often referred to as "the romantic".


----------



## mistakenforstranger

FearAndTrembling said:


> @*mistakenforstranger* Si and 9 seem a lot alike to me. It is settling music. Like, let's just enjoy where we are. It is rooting music. Nesting music. lol. I hate it.
> 
> I want to take it all and paint it black. I want to paint things black. What is this? The Stones and Beatles make a great contrast. Let it Be say the Beatles. Let it Bleed say the Stones. lol.
> 
> I wanna see it painted, painted black
> Black as night, black as coal
> I wanna see the sun blotted out from the sky
> I wanna see it painted, painted, painted, painted black
> 
> Yeah!


Yeah, Riso-Hudson also correlate Type 9 with Si:



> A deeper understanding of the Nine's psyche comes from realizing that the Nine orients itself to the world by introverting on the "sensation" of possessing union with another–by introjecting another, and then idealizing that introjection. To put this in simpler terms, their sense of self comes from the emotion they feel when they sense their identification with another person, much as a pregnant woman introverts with thoughts of love for her unborn child. By talking to the child in her womb, she gains a sense of herself as a mother. *In a similar way, Nines commune with their inner sensations (identifications), maintaining their sense of self by living through an identification with another person. Hence they correspond to the Jungian introverted sensation type.*


It's a philosophy of everything's fine. No worries. The simple pleasures in life. That Carpenters song makes me want to run for the hills. And you brought up The Beatles, who as a whole are combination of types, but Ringo is definitely a 9, and it shows in his songs. Paint it Black feels like 4, but I don't think The Stones overall are 4. I think of 9 and 4 as being opposites of one another. One's positive, while the other is negative, as everything's wrong, broken, because I am. 






As we live a life of ease (A life of ease)
Everyone of us (Everyone of us) has all we need (Has all we need)
Sky of blue (Sky of blue) and sea of green (Sea of green)
In our yellow (In our yellow) submarine (Submarine, ha, ha)

Oops, I thought Ringo wrote Yellow Submarine since he sings it, but it's still 9 in nature.






We would shout and swim about
The coral that lies beneath the waves
(Lies beneath the ocean waves)
Oh what joy for every girl and boy
Knowing they're happy and they're safe
(Happy and they're safe)

We would be so happy you and me
No one there to tell us what to do
I'd like to be under the sea
In an octopus's garden with you

Those lyrics are really interesting because his concern is being autonomous: "No one there to tell us what to do." 



> Nines are out of touch with their instinctual drives. Nines believe that expressing their views or asserting their needs will cause conflict or lack of harmony. Nines shut down most of their instincts by repressing and denying their own wants and needs. *Nines try to maintain their autonomy by resisting change (both external pressures and passionate feelings). Nines often accommodate and go with the flow (in a sense giving up their independence), but they do so with the agreement to give the Nine her own space to do her own thing.* If they don't get that space, their underlying rage may come out in passive-aggressive forms.


This song is also very self-preservation (Naranjo's "Appetite") 9w8:






Here's some 4:






Truly, truly, truly real

Enter the override, how we run the game
Sleeker and cheaper, the wind changed
Following deeper, they hear what I say
Spectral incentives have paved the way

Everything is wrong, oh, everything is wrong
I guess we hope in time what is now is overcome

I think I know why, I say what I say
Inverse achievements, I rue the days
Am I more soulful, or am I coming down now?
Can we start over as agents of peace?

Everything is wrong, oh, everything is wrong
All we have is time, but my heart is going numb
It's taken a part of both of us
And nobody likes to wait
Everything is wrong, truly wrong, everything is wrong
Everything is wrong

Truly, truly, truly real

Oh love, hold on, hold on, hold on
Oh love, hold on, hold on, hold on

We made our home, without begging your pardon
We made our home, with time alone
It's taken apart the best of us
But nobody likes to wait
Everything is wrong, truly wrong, everything is wrong






You can force it but it will not come
You can taste it but it will not form
You can crush it but it's always here
You can crush it but it's always near
Chasing you home saying
Everything is broken
Everyone is broken

You can force it but it will stay stung
You can crush it as dry as a bone
You can walk it home straight from school
You can kiss it, you can break all the rules
But still...
Everything is broken
Everyone is broken
Everyone is, everyone is broken


----------



## mistakenforstranger

@FearAndTrembling, I think this is 7:






It seems like it's a theme for 7s. We can't stop. A part of me wants to live like this because I never do. Type 7 associated with Se, like 9 is with Si. Does that mean ENxPs can't be 9s or INxJs can't be 7s, since it's their inferior function? Just a theory. 






And you mentioned Green Day as 6, which I also agree with; Good Riddance seems like 6 integrating to 9.


----------



## 0+n*1

I have been listening to a lot of Notwist lately and I think they are 6 in general (with some 4 and 9 thrown in the mix). Specially the album Close to the Glass, that one has a lot of songs that run in anxiety.





Run run run run til the alley comes and all is done
Run run run the corner run
Run run run the year runs on and sorrow soon be gone
Oh, silence in on
Oh, since you been gone





One step inside doesn't mean you understand
One step inside doesn't mean I'm yours
In your world my feet are out of step
And my arms won't move, my hands won't grab
I will never read your stupid map
So don't call me incomplete
You're the freak





Don't even think I'd bring my face close to the glass
Or some other place
Don't even think you'll ever know if you're swimming in
Or outside the bowl
Don't even think
Now and again





Hands, hands on a face again
I couldn't help myself but run away
Those hands ruin everything
But I'm not afraid of no one else

Hands, your hands on my face again
I couldn't help myself but go astray
These hands, they soothe everything
And I'm not afraid of nothing else

All the wrong things I can do call on me when I'm without you
All the wrong things I can do follow me when I'm without you


----------



## FearAndTrembling

@mistakenforstranger yes, Ringo does seem like a 9. Very laid back. I actually like 9s. They are easy to be around. 

Animal made a good argument for me being 7 in the 2 thread. lol. See, I am just wandering all over looking for excitement. But I think she hit the nail the on head. 

I wonder if Jagger is a 7. This is a 7 song. Two of em. Start me up. Start me up and I will never stop. I am running hot

And Tumbling Dice. You gotta roll me and cal me the tumbling dice.







Women think I'm tasty, but they're always tryin' to waste me
And make me burn the candle right down,
But baby, baby, I don't need no jewels in my crown.

'Cause all you women is low down gamblers,
Cheatin' like I don't know how,
But baby, baby, there's fever in the funk house now.
This low down bitchin' got my poor feet a itchin',
Don't you know the duece is still wild.

Baby, I can't stay, you got to roll me
And call me the tumblin' dice.

Always in a hurry, I never stop to worry,
Don't you see the time flashin' by.
Honey, got no money,
I'm all sixes and sevens and nines.
Say now baby, I'm the rank outsider,
You can be my partner in crime.

But baby, I can't stay,
You got to roll me and call me the tumblin',
Roll me and call me the tumblin' dice.

Oh, my, my, my, I'm the lone crap shooter,
Playin' the field ev'ry night.

But baby, I can't stay,
You got to roll me and call me the tumblin' dice, (Call me the tumblin')
Got to roll me (yayes), Got to roll me, Got to roll me (Oh yeah)
Got to roll me
Got to roll me (yeah)
Got to roll me (Keep on rolling)
Got to roll me (Keep on rolling)
Got to roll me (Keep on rolling)
Got to roll me


----------



## d e c a d e n t

compulsiverambler said:


> I'd be interested if there is any actual truth in it but I can't see see musical tastes ever being part of Enneagram research. Most anecdotal observations turn out to be false and shouldn't be taken seriously as evidence for anything.


Mkay.



mistakenforstranger said:


> It seems like it's a theme for 7s. We can't stop. A part of me wants to live like this because I never do. Type 7 associated with Se, like 9 is with Si. Does that mean ENxPs can't be 9s or INxJs can't be 7s, since it's their inferior function? Just a theory.


I don't think so. I don't like saying only certain combos is possible in general, but at least in the case of Ne and 9, I think they can go together pretty well due to 9's tendency to understand every point of view as well. 

(Speaking of the Beatles, I never liked listening to them, but I seem to not like a lot of music like that that's considered good.)


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Love this song too. I just thought of it cuz I wanted to say this line to somebody. lol. "I may make you feel, but I can't make you think."






Really don't mind if you sit this one out.

My words but a whisper your deafness a SHOUT.
I may make you feel but I can't make you think.
Your sperm's in the gutter your love's in the sink.
So you ride yourselves over the fields and
You make all your animal deals and
Your wise men don't know how it feels
To be thick as a brick.

And the sand-castle virtues are all swept away in
The tidal destruction
The moral melee.
The elastic retreat rings the close of play
As the last wave uncovers
The newfangled way.
But your new shoes are worn at the heels and
Your suntan does rapidly peel and
Your wise men don't know how it feels
To be thick as a brick.

And the love that I feel, is so far away
I'm a bad dream that I just had today and you
Shake your head and
Say it's a shame.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Since I am now typing 7 I am gonna claim more songs as 7. This is a 7 song. How can this song not be cranked? Actually I was thinking that 7 make the best frontmen. Mercury and Jagger. There ya go. Beat that.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

FearAndTrembling said:


> Since I am now typing 7 I am gonna claim more songs as 7.


But you still have the 3 label? ._. Are you too lazy to change it or are you being troll


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Distortions said:


> But you still have the 3 label? ._. Are you too lazy to change it or are you being troll


Why you all up in my ear? Talking a bunch of noise I don't wanna hear. You don't know me like that.

jk

Another 7 song:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

FearAndTrembling said:


> Why you all up in my ear? Talking a bunch of noise I don't wanna hear. You don't know me like that.


Because I felt like bothering someone, and you seem relatively harmless. :tongue:

Hmm, I'm not sure if I know many 7 songs. This song feels 7ish to me but I don't think I would type this band as such in general, so not "purely" 7.





But I mean "to chase away the night, let the whole world burn," sounds like a 7 sentiment to me lol.

Although he's being judgemental of that side of him, so it's almost like mocking it in a way.


----------



## Stellafera

Taylor Swift and Enneagram! Mostly including stuff from_ 1989 _since I prefer her recent output. In general she's very imagey. 

*Type 3w4*






Pretty classically 3ish. This song's all about image; he's "got that James Dean daydream look" and she's got "that red lip classic" appearance. Since 3s are often associated with career stuff, it's interesting to look at the type in a more romance-based perspective like this. 

*Evil 3w2 (strong 2 wing)*






Ah, my favorite Swift song! Such strong lyrics, love the layered lines like "I can read you like a magazine". Implies her man's shallow and easy to peruse, but she's also saying that just like a tabloid magazine, she can find the most exploitable aspects of his personality. And unlike a book, which is usually kept on a shelf for safekeeping, magazines are often discarded after use...

This one would initially seem more 2ish, but the lyrics to me paint more of a 3ish picture. Less "you deserve to fall into my arms" and more "I'm a player and yet you'll fall for it hook line and sinker". 

_Find out what you want
Be that girl for a month_

*2w3 (not so well written)*






This, on the other hand...

*Type 6*






Really not a fan of the video, but Taylor ventures into head territory! The repetition of "Are we out of the woods yet?" and "Are we in the clear yet?" in the chorus says it all, really. Lots of the 6 focus on confirmation and affirmations, as well as the doubt and mental chatter mixed into her storytelling via the chorus. 

*Social-first Type 7 (with some 4 influence?)*
OR
*Social-first Type 4 (with some 7 influence?)*






_We're too busy dancing
To get knocked off our feet
Baby we're the new romantics
The best people in life are free..._

The "best people in life are free" sentiment even captures a bit of the 7 narcissism: "I'm doing all this awesome stuff without the worry! I figured it out!". There's definitely that pride in this song. 

Of course, there's also the darkness too. The worldview Swift expresses in this song is rather cynical, and the way she wholeheartedly incorporates a lot of criticism of young adults into it reads as almost 4ish introjection. I think that a 4 song would be more embarrassed about it all, though. _"New Romantics" _focuses on the vain and disloyal aspects of youth culture as a springboard for praising the freedom that it provides. I guess if songs had a tritype...

Hm. This one's a little tricky.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, Riso-Hudson also correlate Type 9 with Si:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A deeper understanding of the Nine's psyche comes from realizing that the Nine orients itself to the world by introverting on the "sensation" of possessing union with another–by introjecting another, and then idealizing that introjection. To put this in simpler terms, their sense of self comes from the emotion they feel when they sense their identification with another person, much as a pregnant woman introverts with thoughts of love for her unborn child. By talking to the child in her womb, she gains a sense of herself as a mother. _*In a similar way, Nines commune with their inner sensations (identifications), maintaining their sense of self by living through an identification with another person. Hence they correspond to the Jungian introverted sensation type.*
Click to expand...

Actually, this is confusing to me. Even reading the whole thing, I don't get what inner sensation has to do with identification with another person. (And I believe Naranjo wrote something similar about the type, so I've been trying to parse it but it's weird)


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Distortions said:


> I don't think so. I don't like saying only certain combos is possible in general, but at least in the case of Ne and 9, I think they can go together pretty well due to 9's tendency to understand every point of view as well.
> 
> (Speaking of the Beatles, I never liked listening to them, but I seem to not like a lot of music like that that's considered good.)


Yeah, I didn't think so either. Two different systems. I was just throwing it out there.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Stellafera said:


> Taylor Swift and Enneagram! Mostly including stuff from_ 1989 _since I prefer her recent output. In general she's very imagey.
> 
> *Evil 3w2 (strong 2 wing)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, my favorite Swift song! Such strong lyrics, love the layered lines like "I can read you like a magazine". Implies her man's shallow and easy to peruse, but she's also saying that just like a tabloid magazine, she can find the most exploitable aspects of his personality. And unlike a book, which is usually kept on a shelf for safekeeping, magazines are often discarded after use...
> 
> This one would initially seem more 2ish, but the lyrics to me paint more of a 3ish picture. Less "you deserve to fall into my arms" and more "I'm a player and yet you'll fall for it hook line and sinker".
> 
> _Find out what you want
> Be that girl for a month_


I've always seen this song as a great example of jealous, possessive 2 disintegrating to 8, especially the video. 



> If people of this subtype become unhealthy, they can be emotionally devastating to others since they become both manipulative and exploitative, deceptive and self-deceptive, opportunistic and neurotically entitled to get whatever they want from others. Hostility toward others can be extremely strong and all-consuming: beneath their apparent charm lies viciousness. (*"Darling, I'm a nightmare dressed like a daydream."*) They are potentially psychopathic in the destructiveness they are capable of wreaking on others. In them we find elements of malice and the tendency to ruin what they cannot have, especially relationships. Twos with a Three-wing are capable of pathological jealousy and violent crimes of passion.


Can I play too? I can't resist Tay Tay's charms as much as I try.

Type 3






Type 4






Type 6


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Type 7






Type 9 (for the guy in the relationship)


----------



## Dangerose

I'm slightly offended by the characterization of 'You Belong With Me' as a badly-written song ( it is great 

[every time I try to sing along I end up singing 'you belong to me' instead :laughing: which makes it so much more, well, 2ish, in the creepy way

It really sounds like it should be 'to me' though

Will participate tomorrow, must sleep


----------



## FearAndTrembling

7. I'm your Testarossa.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

7. And crank it.






Foot on the pedal, never ever false metal
Engine running hotter than a boiling kettle
My job ain't a job, it's a damn good time
City to city, I'm running my rhymes

On location, touring around the nation
Beastie Boys always on vacation
Itchy trigger finger but a stable turntable
I do what I do best because I'm willing and able

Ain't no faking, your money I'm taking
Going coast to coast to watch all the girlies shaking
While you're at the job working nine to five
The Beastie Boys at the Garden cold kickin' it live


Born and bred Brooklyn, U.S.A.
They call me Adam Yauch, but I'm M.C.A..
Like a lemon to a lime, a lime to a lemon
I sip the def ale with all the fly women

Got limos, arena, TV-shows
Autograph pictures and classy hos
Step off holmes, get out of my way
Taxing little girlies from here to L.A..
Waking up before I get to sleep
'Cause I'll be rockin' this party eight days a week!


----------



## Stellafera

Phoenix Virtue said:


> I'm slightly offended by the characterization of 'You Belong With Me' as a badly-written song ( it is great


Sorry! I guess I'm just not a fan of the way Taylor uses high-school cliches in the song ("She's a superpopular cheerleader! I'm just your girl next door!").

It's still decently written in the the sense that it's specific, conveys its purpose well, and is catchy, though. 

*Type 2w1*






I'm getting a sense that Taylor Swift is a 2w3 So/Sx from these songs in aggregate.

---






_Someday I'll be living in a big old city
And all you're ever gonna be is mean_

This is probably one of my favorites from Taylor's earlier stuff. Gets pretty brutal near the end, heh. I want to type it as 3w2 since the takedown of the subject of the song mostly focuses on how he doesn't end up _doing_ anything with himself, but I'm not sure. I don't see a lot of strong typological vibes (not every song has to be enneagramable) from _Mean_, but I wanted to post it, so here we are.


----------



## Dangerose

Stellafera said:


> Sorry! I guess I'm just not a fan of the way Taylor uses high-school cliches in the song ("She's a superpopular cheerleader! I'm just your girl next door!").
> 
> It's still decently written in the the sense that it's specific, conveys its purpose well, and is catchy, though.
> 
> *Type 2w1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a sense that Taylor Swift is a 2w3 So/Sx from these songs in aggregate.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Someday I'll be living in a big old city
> And all you're ever gonna be is mean_
> 
> This is probably one of my favorites from Taylor's earlier stuff. Gets pretty brutal near the end, heh. I want to type it as 3w2 since the takedown of the subject of the song mostly focuses on how he doesn't end up _doing_ anything with himself, but I'm not sure. I don't see a lot of strong typological vibes (not every song has to be enneagramable) from _Mean_, but I wanted to post it, so here we are.


I think she's so/sp but I agree. Better than Revenge is super line-to-8 
I dislike her newer music, so bland and soulless, very 3 overall too [don't think she is though]
But I really like her earlier songs

My favorite is probably just Love Story because I'm cliche like that, but also...














All 2ish I think


----------



## Stellafera

Phoenix Virtue said:


> I dislike her newer music, so bland and soulless, *very 3 overall too *[don't think she is though]


I like stuff that appeals to my 3-fix so this is more of a plus for me. :tongue:

I will admit to hating "Bad Blood" and to a lesser extent "Shake it Off" (at least that one's got a good rhythm) with a fiery passion, though. 

*Type 4w3*






Love the video for this one so much; Old Hollywood is an excellent choice for the song's tone. I see the 4ishness in the self-defeating romanticism. Oh, all my relationships end in ruin, so try to remember this one, please?

*Edit:* "The Way I Loved You" is an example of why I think of Taylor as Sx-second. The way she describes her new relationship is pretty Sx-last and... she's not a fan.


----------



## Schmendricks

Pff, probably a stereotypical choice and definitely a campy one, but I could see this as a lighthearted 3w4 and/or 4w3 anthem.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Stellafera said:


> Sorry! I guess I'm just not a fan of the way Taylor uses high-school cliches in the song ("She's a superpopular cheerleader! I'm just your girl next door!").
> 
> It's still decently written in the the sense that it's specific, conveys its purpose well, and is catchy, though.
> 
> *Type 2w1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a sense that Taylor Swift is a 2w3 So/Sx from these songs in aggregate.


Wow, this song is so bitchy (in a high-school crush kind of way)! :laughing: I wonder who's the target of it.

I agree she's 2w3 so/sx. Any thoughts on her tritype? She has 1-like qualities too, so I'm wondering if that's her fix. Very perfectionistic in everything she does. 127?


----------



## FearAndTrembling

@*mistakenforstranger* what do you think about CCR? They seem to an earthly, every man vibe. 

But I am gonna switch that up and play one of my favorites by Fogerty who lead that band. This is a 3 song right? Who most wants to be in the spotlight? I think 7 kinda does too. 

Oh, put me in coach, I'm ready to play today
Put me in coach, I'm ready to play today
Look at me, I can be centerfield

​




and now I will switch back to CCR. Great group. I remember Bob Dylan said is was one of his favorite songs:


----------



## Stellafera

mistakenforstranger said:


> I agree she's 2w3 so/sx. Any thoughts on her tritype? She has 1-like qualities too, so I'm wondering if that's her fix. Very perfectionistic in everything she does. 127?


Yeah, I like that. She doesn't have the easy laidback qualities of a 9 fix or the in-your-face fill-the-room aggressive qualities of an 8. The bits I've heard like her refusing to use the little spots given for costume changes while filming _We Are Never Getting Back Together_ and instead running around the set quickchanging go along with the sort of rigidity that a 1 fix would bring in.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

and interesting that @*Animal* typed Billy Joel as 7. I always liked him. He does learn from experience too. The Piano Man is the perfect song about that. Watching how real people interact and learning from it. 






He says, "Son, can you play me a memory
I'm not really sure how it goes
But it's sad and it's sweet and I knew it complete
When I wore a younger man's clothes."


----------



## FearAndTrembling

And this may be a 7 song too, though Smokey Robinson is probably not.

Well they're some sad things known to man
But ain't too much sadder than
The tears of a clown when there's no one around







Now if there's a smile on my face
It's only there trying to fool the public
But when it comes down to fooling you
Now honey that's quite a different subject

But don't let my glad expression
Give you the wrong impression
'Cause really I'm sad, Oh I'm sadder than sad
Well I'm hurt and I want you so bad
Like a clown I appear to be glad ooh yeah

Well they're some sad things known to man
But ain't too much sadder than
The tears of a clown when there's no one around
Oh yeah, baby baby, oh yeah baby baby

Now if I appear to be carefree
It's only to camouflage my sadness
And honey to shield my pride I try
To cover this hurt with a show of gladness
But don't let my show convince you
That I've been happy since you
'cause I need to go, oh I need you so
Look I'm hurt and I want you to know
For others I put on a show 

Well they're some sad things known to man
But ain't too much sadder than
The tears of a clown when there's no one around
Oh yeah, baby baby, oh yeah baby baby

Just like Pagliacci did
I try to keep my surface hid
Smiling in the crowd I try
But in a lonely room I cry
The tears of a clown
When there's no one around, oh yeah, baby baby
Now if there's a smile on my face
Don't let my glad expression
Give you the wrong impression
Don't let this smile I wear
Make you think that I don't care
'Cause really I'm sad



*“Heard joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life seems harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world where what lies ahead is vague and uncertain. Doctor says, "Treatment is simple. Great clown Pagliacci is in town tonight. Go and see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears. Says, "But doctor...I am Pagliacci.”*


― Alan Moore, Watchmen

Who watches the watchmen? Who amuses the clowns?


----------



## karmachameleon

I think this song is 7. I thought of 9 but it doesn't feel right.






To all of you
American girls, its sad to
imagine a world without you
American girls I'd like to
be part of the world around you
driving a car by the seaside
watching the world from the bright side
To all of you, American girls in the movies
No one can tell where your heart is
American girls like dollies
With shiny smiles and plastic bodies
I wish I had an American girlfriend

I cry sometimes walking around my own place
Wondering why she cries sometimes
Talking about her own place
Somewhere around the mountains
No one could dry her fountain
Till she got tired to complain
That's when I fly to the wildland, to your land


----------



## FearAndTrembling

karmachameleon said:


> I think this song is 7. I thought of 9 but it doesn't feel right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all of you
> American girls, its sad to
> imagine a world without you
> American girls I'd like to
> be part of the world around you
> driving a car by the seaside
> watching the world from the bright side
> To all of you, American girls in the movies
> No one can tell where your heart is
> American girls like dollies
> With shiny smiles and plastic bodies
> I wish I had an American girlfriend
> 
> I cry sometimes walking around my own place
> Wondering why she cries sometimes
> Talking about her own place
> Somewhere around the mountains
> No one could dry her fountain
> Till she got tired to complain
> That's when I fly to the wildland, to your land



I first heard this song in the game Life is Strange and liked it instantly. All these people and places that you will never experience. Kind of like the Tom Petty song. "something so close, but still so far out of reach." I should actually write a song about per c girls. lol


----------



## karmachameleon

FearAndTrembling said:


> I first heard this song in the game Life is Strange and liked it instantly. All these people and places that you will never experience. Kind of like the Tom Petty song. "something so close, but still so far out of reach." I should actually write a song about per c girls. lol


Longing for something thats just away from your reach is kind of 4 too. The grass is always greener on the other side. Frustration types. ah. But 7s long for the fun, 4s long for something more, but can't pinpoint what.


----------



## Stellafera

*Happy Type 1 (Integration to 7)*






_What if I'm the only hero left
You better fire off your gun once and forever_


----------



## karmachameleon

sx

Hey Joe, where you goin' with that gun of your hand
Hey Joe, I said where you goin' with that gun in your hand, oh
I'm goin' down to shoot my old lady
You know I caught her messin' 'round with another man
Yeah, I'm goin' down to shoot my old lady
You know I caught her messin' 'round with another man
Huh! and that ain't cool
Huh hey hoe, I heard you shot your mamma down
You shot her down now
Hey Joe, I heard you shot your lady down
You shot her down in the ground yeah!
Yeah!
Yes, I did, I shot her
You know I caught her messin' round messin' round town
Huh, yes I did I shot her
You know I caught my old lady messin' 'round town
And I gave her the gun
And I shot her
Alright
Shoot her one more time again baby!
Yeah!
Oh dig it
Oh alright
Hey Joe,
Where you gonna run to now where you gonna go
Hey Joe, I said
Where you gonna run to now where you gonna go
I'm goin' way down south
Way down to mexico way
Alright
I'm goin' way down South
Way down where I can be free
Ain't no one gonna find me
Ain't no hang-man gonna
He ain't gonna put a rope around me
You better believe it right now
I gotta go now
Hey, Joe
You better run on down
Goodbye everybody
Hey, hey Joe...


----------



## karmachameleon

Lana del Rey - so/sx 4w3







You said I was the most exotic flower
Holding me tight in our final hour

I don't know how you convince them and get them, but
I don't know what you do, it's unbelievable
And I don't know how you get over, get over
Someone as dangerous, tainted and flawed as you

One for the money, and two for the show
I love you honey, I'm ready, I'm ready to go
How did you get that way? I don't know
You're screwed up and brilliant,
Look like a million dollar man,
So why is my heart broke?

You got the world but baby at what price?
Something so strange, hard to define

It isn't that hard boy to like you or love you
I'd follow you down down down,
You're unbelievable
If you're going crazy just grab me and take me
I'd follow you down down down, anywhere anywhere

One for the money, two for the show
I love you honey, I'm ready, I'm ready to go
How did you get that way? I don't know
You're screwed up and brilliant,
Look like a million dollar man,
So why is my heart broke?

One for the money, two for the show
I love you honey, I'm ready, I'm ready to go
How did you get that way? I don't know
You're screwed up and brilliant,
Look like a million dollar man,
So why is my heart broke?

I don't know,
You're screwed up and brilliant,
Look like a million dollar man,
So why is my heart broke?


----------



## Maye

type 6


----------



## Dangerose

Oh, Eurovision songs!

1: 



2: 



3: 



4: 



5: 




[I guess]


----------



## Dangerose

6: 



7: 



8: 



9: 




Some types don't seem to support Eurovision songs well...

edit: Born to Sing could be 1 actually...Colm Wilkinson seems 1ish but maybe just because I associate him with Jean Valjean

So many possible 2, 7, and 9 songs though in this contest :laughing: probably nothing genuinely Four, Five, or Eight


----------



## Dangerose

Was gonna put this for 3 but then thought that was mean:






2 or 3:





7:





2? 8?


----------



## Dangerose

Actually...I'm curious about Alexei Vorobyov
I would guess 2, 3, or 6 but I can't tell because he has that 'thing' going on, that seems 6ish

This song :crying: 2ish?






_You left, and my life is empty
I start with a new leaf
Just that this is the first sorrow
Which crawled into my heart
Like a kitten, I curl into a ball
How I fear leaving childhood
Even the teddy bear on your bed
Smiles sadly
Chorus:
Behind the mirror, the path is not near
She lost all her dreams
It's just that Alice grew up
She doesn't need you anymore
Behind the mirror, the path is not near
She lost all her dreams
It's just that Alice grew up
She doesn't need you anymore

I gave you colorful dreams
Half sun and half moon
It's just that you and I got lost
Along the road somewhere
Everything on the earth is for you alone
Talk to me for just five minutes!
Again I look into your eyes 
And find no answer.

[Chorus]

You left from the sun and the warmth
You left, but you were mine!
I want you to return
But your lips whisper, "Too late, too late"
Life has become black-and-white
Where are the paints and colored pencils?!
And in my heart there are thorns
Where before there were only roses.
_

But also:









[not worth translating]

edit: here is very young version





Done clogging this thread now!


----------



## karmachameleon

I'd put this as 4 instead:


----------



## karmachameleon

Phoenix Virtue said:


> 5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [I guess]


Isnt this the most 7 song?


----------



## karmachameleon

4 af






I won't last long
soon I'll be gone
I won't last long
soon I'll be gone

it's all the same to me
there's nothing to see
it's all the same to me

I feel so weak
I won't last long
I feel so weak
weak in the world

it's all the same to me
there's nothing to see
it's all the same to me
I'm not made to last
I'm not made to last
I will soon be gone
yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

I won't last long
soon I'll be gone
I won't last long

I'll be gone

there's nothing for me to be
what will happen to me
what will happen to me
although I'll soon be gone
I'll still think of you
oh I'll think of you
and I will soon be gone


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Are we still doing pop artists? I have been wondering if she's a 4. (7-fix?)


----------



## Dangerose

karmachameleon said:


> Isnt this the most 7 song?


Maybe) I couldn't think of something for Five) Seemed...gloomy and confusing enough to make it through)


----------



## Stellafera

karmachameleon said:


> I'd put this as 4 instead:


I kinda thought that one was 9, what with the way he was tugged along by the relationship. Love it by the way.

*Type 7 (yeah, this one is easy)*
















*Type 6 (just to stop this 7 onslaught)*


----------



## Rose for a Heart

I am leaning more and more towards 4 for Melanie Martinez. (I think we should put songs under spoilers since this page takes a long time to load)


* *












I have looked around but didn't find any interpretations of that song that were correct (imo). I will copy paste my suggestion on LyricGenius edit for the song:



> Did my invitations disappear?
> Why'd I put my heart on every cursive letter?
> Tell me why the hell no one is here
> Tell me what to do to make it all feel better


This entire song is about victim mentality. “Invitation” refers to the cries of the person they so sweetly offer (cookies in the video) as a piece of them so that someone will come and save them. Heart on cursive letter is them offering a piece of themselves. They are literally putting a piece of their soul out there. They are raw and in need of healing, love.
Hatred and anger at being disappointed that her cries for help were turned down.


> Maybe it's a cruel joke on me
> Whatever, whatever
> Just means there's way more cake for me
> Forever, forever


“Cruel joke on me” reinforces her view of herself as a victim in need of saving. She is the one on whom a “cruel” joke has been played,“ so "whatever” she will drown in her own self-pity (cake) further feeding her ego.




> It's my party, it's-it's my party
> It's my party, it's-it's my party
> It's my party and I'll cry if I want to
> Cry if I want to (cry, cry, cry, cry, cry)
> I'll cry until the candles burn down this place
> I'll cry until my pity party's in flames


Further feeding of her piteous self-image. She can “do whatever she wants” without shame.She will engage in self-pitying until ironically it consumes her (candles burn down this place).




> Maybe if I knew all of them well
> I wouldn't have been trapped inside this hell that holds me
> Maybe if I casted out a spell
> But told them decorations were in pastel ribbons


If she truly empathized with the people she “invited” to her party, they would actually bother listening to her – or “coming to her party” since it wouldn’t be a one-sided parasitic engulfing of their love and care for her. It would be reciprocated. But she doesn’t “know them” because she is so trapped in her image of herself as a victim and any words meant to shatter that image fall bounce off of her defenses. Holding her identity intact (“trapped inside this hell that holds me”).




> I'm laughing, I'm crying
> It feels like I'm dying
> I'm laughing, I'm crying
> It feels like I'm dying
> I'm laughing, I'm crying
> It feels like I'm dying
> I'm dying, I'm dying


She has reached a level of pain where she wants to laugh at herself and her misery. It feels like “she is dying” because she believes she will die without love (i.e. if she lets go of this image).


----------



## Dangerose

I agree Melanie Martinez is a 4 but I interpret this song differently
I wrote about it on another thread, not that great of analysis and it was 'how I relate'
Red are my present commentaries



> Did my invitations disappear
> Why'd I put my heart on every cursive letter?


Standard scene-setting lyric, but I guess it reminds me of being a child and putting so much effort and faith into things and not really feeling like any of that was reciprocated



> Tell me why the hell no one is here
> Tell me what to do to make it all feel better


This lyric...'tell me why the hell no one is here'...stupid but it reminds me of my weird worry about the cat at my work and if my old lady dies and I don't get to take the cat and the cat wonders why I abandoned it, how unfair it is to the cat that the only people who owned it were people who forgot about her((

I realize that this is me projecting emotions onto a cat but this line makes me sad because it makes me imagine the cat wondering where the hell I am and it's just upsetting

Haven't seen this cat for a long time and it is still upsetting
My mother just brought up this cat today and I was really sad, I was the only one [of all the caretakers, and the owner, who had Alzheimers'] who paid this cat any attention and she loved me...and I left the job and hopefully she doesn't miss me



> Maybe it's a cruel joke on me
> Whatever, whatever


I mean...it just makes me think about being the kid no one wanted to play with, and hoping that maybe secretly everyone liked me or something, or something


> Just means there's way more cake for me
> Forever, forever


This line hurts because . . . I'm alone . . . therefore oh great I get to have more cake . . . forever. Also because food is one of my biggest weaknesses, and I always feel like if I had people around it wouldn't be a problem

But also, the cake is metaphorical of course











> It's my party and I'll cry if I want to
> Cry if I want to (cry, cry, cry)
> I'll cry until the candles burn down this place
> I'll cry until my pity party's in flames
> [x2]


This just makes me think about how sad I am that no one hangs out with me and all my parties are parties I throw by myself for myself
Maybe if I knew all of them well


> I wouldn't have been trapped inside this hell that holds me
> Maybe if I casted out a spell
> But told them decorations were in pastel ribbons


I don't get this lyric, or relate, but it's cute and poignant because it sounds so childlike


----------



## valentinebruce

yes i like song...


----------



## karmachameleon

Im not sure Melanie is a 4. She may be soc-last 7w6, need to look more into it


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Love you so much
Can't count all the ways
I'd die for you girl
And all they can say is
"He's not your kind"

They never get tired
Of puttin' me down
And I never know
When I come around
What I'm gonna find
Don't let them make up your mind

Don't you know
Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Please, come take my hand
Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Soon you'll need a man

I've been misunderstood
For all of my life
But what they're sayin',
Girl, just cuts like a knife
"The boy's no good"

Well, I finally found
What I've been looking for
But if they get the chance,
They'll end it for sure
Sure they would
Baby, I've done all I could

It's up to you
Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Please, come take my hand
Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Soon you'll need a man
Soon you'll need a man.....​


----------



## Stellafera

These "line to" songs are interesting.

*Type 9 Line To 6 (not quite disintegration here)*






_Through this heaviness I feel
I just need someone to say, everything's okay_


----------



## mistakenforstranger

4 --> 1






No more going to the dark side with your flying saucer eyes
No more falling down a wormhole that I have to pull you out
The wriggling, squiggling worm inside
Devours from the inside out

No more talk about the old days
It's time for something great
I want you to get out
And make it work

So many allies
So many allies
So many allies
So many allies
So feel the love come off of them
And take me in your arms

Peel all of your layers off
I want to eat your artichoke heart
No more leaky holes in your brain
And no false starts

I want to get out
And make it work

I want to get out
And make it work
And make it work

I'll be ok


----------



## karmachameleon

Watched more of her videos, she is definitely 749, triple fantasy, infinite child. She's very involved with making her music videos and there's basically no reality in her videos. It's like another world. A kids fantasy with a dark twist.  
Her songs are upbeat and "silly" even if they are a bit dark. I type her 7w6 social last.
I love when happy/silly and dark is mixed. =D






Hey, girl, open the walls, play with your dolls
We'll be a perfect family.
When you walk away is when we really play
You don't hear me when I say,
"Mom, please wake up.
Dad's with a slut, and your son is smoking cannabis."

No one ever listens, this wallpaper glistens
Don't let them see what goes down in the kitchen.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)

Hey, girl, look at my mom, she's got it going on
Ha, you're blinded by her jewelry.
When you turn your back she pulls out a flask
And forgets his infidelity.
Uh-oh, she's coming to the attic, plastic,
Go back to being plastic.

No one ever listens, this wallpaper glistens
One day they'll see what goes down in the kitchen.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)

Hey, girl (hey, girl, hey, girl, hey, girl, hey, girl, hey, girl, hey, girl, hey, girl...)
Hey, girl, open your walls, play with your dolls
We'll be a perfect family.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)


----------



## Dangerose

I guess I can kinda see 7

This is so 4 though


----------



## karmachameleon

Phoenix Virtue said:


> I guess I can kinda see 7
> 
> This is so 4 though


It's actually really sx. There will be 4 elements in her songs because she's 4 fix. She might be sx/sp. She's wanting to move fast, tired of having to play all the games when you're dating someone. She just wants to confess her love to him so they can start merging. She's soc last so she's terrible at small talking. And she eventually slips up (overwhelms him with her feelings) and is embarrassed because the other person is probably not sx first and will think she's crazy. I know this too well.

I'm tired of being careful, tiptoe, trying to keep the water warm
Let me under your skin
Uh-oh, there it goes, I said too much, it overflowed
Why do I always spill?

I feel it coming out my throat
Guess I better wash my mouth out with soap
God, I wish I never spoke
Now I gotta wash my mouth out with soap


----------



## Dangerose

Hymns
I'm always bad at finding things for Five and Eight

* *





1: 



_Mine is the sunlight
Mine is the morning
Born of the one light Eden saw play
Praise with elation, praise ev'ry morning
God's recreation of the new day_

2: 




_Will you let me be your servant, let me be as Christ to you
Pray that I may have the grace to let you be my servant too_

3: 




_I who made the stars of night,
I will make their darkness bright.
Who will bear My light to them?
Whom shall I send?_

4: 






_Let all mortal flesh keep silence,
And with fear and trembling stand;
Ponder nothing earthly minded,
For with blessing in His hand,
Christ our God to earth descending
Comes our homage to demand._

5:




_Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee,
For those in peril on the sea! _


----------



## Dangerose

[cont]

* *





6:




_When I fall on my knees with my face to the rising sun
Oh, Lord, have mercy on me_

Also





_Gather us in the rich and the haughty
Gather us in the proud and the strong
Give us a heart so meek and so lowly
Give us the courage to enter the song_

7: 




_I danced on a Friday when the world turned black
It's hard to dance with the devil on your back
They buried my body; they thought I was gone
But I am the dance, and the dance goes on_

8:




_Onward Christian soldiers
Marching as to war
With the cross of Jesus
Going on before_

9:




_Peace is flowing like a river,
Flowing out through you and me,
Spreading out into the desert,
Setting all the captives free._


----------



## Dangerose

karmachameleon said:


> It's actually really sx. There will be 4 elements in her songs because she's 4 fix. She might be sx/sp. She's wanting to move fast, tired of having to play all the games when you're dating someone. She just wants to confess her love to him so they can start merging. She's soc last so she's terrible at small talking. And she eventually slips up (overwhelms him with her feelings) and is embarrassed because the other person is probably not sx first and will think she's crazy. I know this too well.
> 
> I'm tired of being careful, tiptoe, trying to keep the water warm
> Let me under your skin
> Uh-oh, there it goes, I said too much, it overflowed
> Why do I always spill?
> 
> I feel it coming out my throat
> Guess I better wash my mouth out with soap
> God, I wish I never spoke
> Now I gotta wash my mouth out with soap


But I mean...it's _so_...shame-based. I don't think I've ever heard a more...shame-full song. 
To be fair I think 4 is the only image type it could be, too much shame for 2 and 3 to deal with...I guess that's what I can see as 7 vs 4

Hm


----------



## Dangerose

2w3, not sure of instincts 




_When walking alone on the streets,
People stop and stare
And examine my beauty
From head to toe
And then I savor the cravings
which from their eyes transpire
And from the obvious charms they perceive
The hidden beauties.
So the scent of desire is all around me,
It makes me happy!
And you who know, who remember and yearn,
You shrink from me?
I know why this is:
You do not want to tell me of your anguish,
But you feel like dying!_


----------



## Dangerose

so/sx 6w7!





[taking translation off Internet]
_The kings of this world live up above
They've got the nicest view, but there's a but -
They don't know what people below think of them
They don't know that here we are the kings

The kings of this of this world do whatever they want to
They've got many the world around them, but they're lonely
In their castles up high, they get bored
While down below we're dancing all night long

{Chorus:}
We, we make love and live life
Day after day, night after night
What's the use of being on Earth
If it's to live our whole lives on our knees
We know that time is like the wind
To live is the only thing that matters
We don't care much about morals
We know for sure that we make no harm

The kings of this world fear everything
Because they confuse the dogs and the wolves
They build traps where they will fall one day
They keep themselves from everything, even from love

The kings of this world fight each other
There's room, but only for one, not for two
And below we won't fight their war
We don't even know the reason, all that is a kings' game_

sx/sp 8w7




_
Women are only lessons
I took my first with my father at age fifteen
Every desire, every pleasure, I know them all
I am an excellent lover
Blonds, brunettes, all save one
The one that counts
The one that counts

Cousin and cousin, what a good joke
I watched her grow, I saw her leave with him
How can she love the son of Montague?
It’s the failed marriage of vice and virtue

It’s the day, it’s the day, it’s the day, it’s the day
Today, I send my message
Dear friend, yes, I’m going to kill you
I will kill him, no, hurt him
Like she hurt me
Juliet, I’m going to make him pay for your weakness

Women are nothing but prison cells
Mine, I made in Juliet’s heart at 15
I never dared, I will never dare
Tell her she is loved by Tybalt in secret but

It’s the day, it’s the day, it’s the day, it’s the day
The day when men fight
The day the storm breaks
I’m going to kill him, no, hurt him
Like she hurt me
Romeo, I’m going to make you pay for her weakness

[Chorus: It’s the day…]
My heart betrays me
[Chorus: It’s the day…]
Even if I’m afraid of the night
[Chorus: It’s the day…]
Dying of jealousy
[Chorus: It’s the day…]
Is dying of love too

Don’t talk to me about honor
It’s for love that men die
I will find you, Romeo, I will kill you, Romeo!
And you will know that all men have their hearts torn in two_

Is this 1ish? 6ish?




_
[Frollo]:
Speak to me of Florence
And of the Renaissance
Speak to me of Bramante
And of Dante's Inferno

[Gringoire]:
In Florence it is said
That the earth is round
And that there is another
Continent in this world

Boats have already departed on the ocean
To find the gate of the passage to India

[Frollo]:
Luther is going to rewrite the New Testament
And we are at the dawn of a world that is splitting apart

[Gringoire]:
A man named Gutenberg
Has changed the face of the world

[Frollo]:
On the presses of Nuremberg
We are printing every second

[Gringoire]:
Poems on paper
Speeches and pamphlets

[Frollo and Gringoire]:
Of new ideas
That are going to sweep everything away

[Gringoire]:
The little things always triumph over the large
And literature will kill architecture

[Frollo]:
The scholarly books will kill the cathedrals
The Bible will kill the Church, and man will kill God

This will kill that

[Frollo and Gringoire]:
Boats have already departed on the ocean
To find the gate of the passage to India
Luther is going to rewrite the New Testament
And we are at the dawn of a world that is splitting apart

This will kill that
This will kill that_


----------



## Dangerose

6
[sorry, no good versions of this musical on YouTube anymore :frustrating:]





_(Death)
Time to finally speak to each other
Time to break through the silence
You know me
Yes, you know me!
Do still you remember, you were a boy
When I promised you
That I would
Always stay by your side.

(Rudolf)
Oh, I've never forgotten you,
My friend for whom I call
When I'm devoured by my fears.

(Death)
I came because you need me

Death and Rudolf:
Shadows are getting longer
But still, they all remain
Blind and silent.
At the sound of the rat-catcher
They dance wildly
Around the Golden Calf
Shadows are getting longer!
It's five to twelve!
Time's almost up.

(Rudolf)
Time to see the world tearing apart
If only I could turn the rudder!
But I have to stand beside it
They're tying up
My hands.

(Death)
Nothing is worse than knowing
How evil evolves
And you have to watch it unconsciously

(Rudolf)
It makes me
Utterly sick!

(Death and Rudolf)
Shadows are getting longer
And songs are getting
Cold and shrill
The vicious circle is getting tighter
But they only believe
What they want to believe
Shadows are getting longer!
It's five to twelve!
Why does everyone hold still?

(Death)
What holds you back?
This is your moment!
Reach for power!
Do it in self-defence!

(Rudolf)
Self-defence?

(Death and Rudolf)
Shadows are getting longer
Whatever must happen,
It has to happen now.
The vicious circle is getting tighter
We must
Resist evil!
Shadows are getting longer!
Emperor Rudolf will
Rise against time._

Also Six, maybe 9 -->6 for the girl's parts





_Girl:
From the window-frame the curtain that the wind blows
The moonlight that lets the shadows dance
And the sounds in the large strange house
Like quiet voices of scuttling ghosts
It's quite late, but I don't come to rest
In me a thousand questions
How can I sleep, when you are not here?

Help me through the night
Give me the power
Don't let me lose the courage
Hold me very tight, when it is cold in the dark
And when you have kissed me a couple of times 
Show me what love is.

Maxim:
I thought I could start from the beginning
But the past never lets me free
How could I believe that I could simply forget?
I close my eyes and see only Rebecca.
The truth is, I don't know who I am.
I have lost myself.
Hope nowhere
Lies everywhere

Help me through the night
Give me the strength
To go through the darkness
Hold me tight, when yesterday brings me fear.
And when I have learned how man forgets
Show me what love is.

[Chorus together]
_

3 to 6 perhaps?






_For a long time I did not want to see the truth
But slowly I began to understand
If God does not want to hear us
Then why pray?

The right is what helps the powerful
Who is weak is not protected from despotism
Who is helpless, will be used because of this.
And no one takes pity on anyone
As loud as we also scream [?sorry, don't understand this lyric]

[Chorus]
But I'll cry no more!
My heart is turned to stone
The sky is empty
God's angel left us alone
Nothing will be as before
For I have learned to forgive
I cry no more
But instead ball my fist and say no!

It's no longer enough to be sad
If it is wise to keep silence, then I am not wise anymore,
I don't want to endure everything any longer
We can only be free if we free ourselves!

[Chorus]

Maybe I freeze myself this way
But I would rather die
Than live as a helpless victim

[Chorus but with plural pronouns instead ]
_


----------



## FearAndTrembling




----------



## karmachameleon

Phoenix Virtue said:


> But I mean...it's _so_...shame-based. I don't think I've ever heard a more...shame-full song.
> To be fair I think 4 is the only image type it could be, too much shame for 2 and 3 to deal with...I guess that's what I can see as 7 vs 4
> 
> Hm


The shame is not about anything 4. It's not shame of being defective or flawed. It's shame about something she said which she thinks is going to scare her interest away. 
All types feel shame. I dont know why some people think shame is a specific 4 thing when it's not. The image triads keyword is "shame" but they mean it because they are making their image be something they deep down know is not authentic, to feel important. Not just shame in general.


----------



## owlet

@*FearAndTrembling* I haven't heard Ramstein for years! I looked up the lyrics to that song (translated with a commentary, which was interesting):



> You
> you have
> you have me
> you have asked me
> you have asked me and I have said nothing
> Do you want, until death separates you, to be faithful to her for all days
> No
> Do you want, until death, which would separate, to love her, even in bad days
> No
> 
> ----
> This song is by and large Rammstein’s most well-known song in their entire library. It is a play on German wedding vows; however, it can be interpreted many different ways. The first lines of the song can have a double meaning; the phrases Du hast and Du hasst mean You have and You hate, respectively, but they are homophones (in the official German it means “you have”�). For more info, see the singles page.


What do you think for type?


----------



## karmachameleon

Old yellow bricks,
Love's a risk,
Quite the little Escapoligist
Looked so miffed,
When you wished,
For a thousand places better than this,

You are the fugitive,
But you don't know what you're running from,
You cant kid us,
And you couldn't trick anyone,
Houdini, love you don't know what you're running away from,

Who wants to sleep in the city that never wakes up?
Blinded by nostalgia,
Who wants to sleep in the city that never wakes up?

She was enraged by the way,
That the emperor put traps in the cage,
And the days she being dull,
Lead to nights reading beer bottles,

You're such a fugitive,
But you don't know what you're running from,
You cant kid us,
And you couldn't trick anyone,
Houdini, love you don't know what you're running away from,

Who wants to sleep in the city that never wakes up?
Blinded by nostalgia,
Who wants to sleep in a city that never wakes up?

You're at a loss,
Just because,
It wasn't all that you thought it was,

You are a fugitive but you don't know what you're running away from,

She said I want to sleep in the city that never wakes up,
And revel in nostalgia,
I know I said he wants to sleep in the city that never wakes up but,
Dorothy was right though

Think this song is 4 and 7 :kitteh: thinking the grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## Dangerose

Haha, never listened to Rammstein's 'Du Hast' and I always assumed it was this song:






But it's not and they are extremely different :laughing:


----------



## owlet

@karmachameleon I was going to say I was between 7 and 4 for that song - maybe more 7? It seems like a song about intense dissatisfaction.


----------



## karmachameleon

owlet said:


> @karmachameleon I was going to say I was between 7 and 4 for that song - maybe more 7? It seems like a song about intense dissatisfaction.


Idk, I relate to it. I think it's also sx and synflow. :kitteh: I've always wanted to live in a big city that never sleeps with good nightlife and endless possibilities and different people.


----------



## owlet

* *





Jimmy Brown 
Made of stone 
Charlie Clown 
No way home 
Bring on the dancing horses 
Headless and all alone 

Shiver and say the words 
Of every lie you've heard 

First I'm gonna make it 
Then I'm gonna break it 
Till it falls apart 
Hating all the faking 
And shaking while I'm breaking 
Your brittle heart 

Billy stands 
All alone 
Sinking sand 
Skin and bone 
Bring on the dancing horses 
Wherever they may roam 

Shiver and say the words 
Of every lie you've heard 

First I'm gonna make it 
Then I'm gonna break it 
Till it falls apart 
Hating all the faking 
And shaking while I'm breaking 
Your brittle heart 

Brittle heart
Brittle heart
Brittle heart
And my little heart
Goes

Jimmy Brown 
Made of stone 
Charlie Clown 
No way home 

Bring on the headless horses
Wherever they may roam
Shiver and say the words
Of every lie you've heard

First I'm gonna make it 
Then I'm gonna break it 
Till it falls apart 
Hating all the faking 
And shaking while you're breaking 
My brittle heart 
Brittle heart 
Brittle heart 
And our little heart 
Goes

Bring on the new messiah
Wherever he may roam
Bring on the new messiah
Wherever he may roam
Bring on the new messiah
Wherever he may roam
Bring on the new messiah
Wherever he may roam


----------



## Stellafera

I have a hard time finding 5 songs, but they often seem to have a detached sort of melancholy. 

*Type 5 (from a 5 show, no less!)*






_But I love you more than words can say
I can't count the reasons I should stay_


----------



## owlet

karmachameleon said:


> Idk, I relate to it. I think it's also sx and synflow. :kitteh: I've always wanted to live in a big city that never sleeps with good nightlife and endless possibilities and different people.


Ahh, maybe it's that wanting what you can't have kind of thing? I live in a city and would much prefer to live in the quiet countryside! I agree the song does seem sx, for sure.


----------



## karmachameleon

owlet said:


> Ahh, maybe it's that wanting what you can't have kind of thing? I live in a city and would much prefer to live in the quiet countryside! I agree the song does seem sx, for sure.


I mean I've never lived in a big city, I live in a fairly small town. But everytime I come to a big city I feel free, like I'm not stared at and like everyone knows who I am. I feel like if I do something unacceptable everyone will know about it whereas in a big city no one cares and I can just go on with my life. There is a reason most LGBT people choose to move to big cities (Im not LGBT, just an example). Also there are just 2 shitty bars in my town, not that exciting. And hard to meet new people. I don't think I actually want to live in the middle of a huge city, but either outside of one or in a medium sized city (like 100,000-200,000 inhabitants).


----------



## Stellafera

owlet said:


> Ahh, maybe it's that wanting what you can't have kind of thing? I live in a city and would much prefer to live in the quiet countryside! I agree the song does seem sx, for sure.


And I live in the suburbs and also want to live in a big city. 'Course, I'm more "Things to do! Jobs in my chosen career! High density! Big libraries! Cooler parks!". Sooo Sx-last...


----------



## Entropic

Stellafera said:


> I have a hard time finding 5 songs, but they often seem to have a detached sort of melancholy.
> 
> *Type 5 (from a 5 show, no less!)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _But I love you more than words can say
> I can't count the reasons I should stay_


I don't think 5 songs must always seem detached though? As an example:








> I hold my breath and check the time
> One minute no collapse
> If you only knew what I would do for you
> One thirty breathing lapse
> We're going in my voice is thin
> When I tell you to remember
> That no one will find you
> My promise from the heart
> If we part my pulse will guide you through
> 
> Be still for a moment
> Everything depends upon you
> If you die I will die too
> Once we were heroes
> But everything has changed since then
> Now they recognize you too
> 
> I stay too long something's wrong
> You walk out of the picture
> I hold my breath and check the time
> One thirty i collapse
> We went in my voice was thin
> When I told you to remember
> 
> I'm the evidence
> You passed the test and that's so good for you
> O love will you read the letters I will send to you
> Will I come along
> Will they let me out to take the test
> O love is the score enough for me to pass the test


Seems pretty involved to me? Especially if you couple it with the rest of the song. For comparison: 








> Beams of fire sweep through my head
> Thrusts of pain increasingly engaged
> Sensory receptors succumb
> I'm no one now, only agony
> 
> My crimson liquid so frantically spilled
> The ruby fluid of life unleashed
> 
> Ripples ascend to the surface of my eyes
> Their red pens drawing at random, at will
> A myriad pains begotten in their wake
> The bastard spawn of a mutinous self
> 
> The regurgitation of my micro nemesis
> Salivating red at the prospect of my ruin, my doom
> 
> Malfunction the means for its ascent
> Bloodletting the stringent voice to beckon my soul
> So futile, any resisting tension
> As death-induced mechanics propel its growth
> 
> The implement, the device of my extinction
> The terminating clockwork of my gleeful bane
> The definitive scourge of its mockery
> The end-art instruments, lethality attained
> 
> Heed, it commands, heed my will
> Bleed, it says, bleed you will
> 
> Falling into the clarity of undoing
> Scornful gods haggle for my soul
> Minds eye flickers and vellicates as I let go
> Taunting whispers accompany my deletion
> 
> A sneering grin, the voice of my reaper
> Chanting softly the song of depletion


----------



## FearAndTrembling

owlet said:


> @*FearAndTrembling* I haven't heard Ramstein for years! I looked up the lyrics to that song (translated with a commentary, which was interesting):
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think for type?


I don't know. They are Tarantino fans tho and you can see it in that video. I always assumed it was "you hate me". I like that better. lol.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

and you want some more hard stuff @*owlet* ? Blade Runner tribute. I want more life fucker. 7.

The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long - and you have burned so very, very brightly, Roy.






Eah, I am the astro creep
A demolition style
Hell American freak, yeah
I am the crawling dead
A phantom in a box
Shadow in your head say
Acid, suicide freedom of the blast
Read the fucker lies, yeah
Scratch off the broken skin
Tear into my heart make
Me do it again yeah

More Human Than Human
Repeat Guitar Solo

Yeah, I am the jigsaw man
I turn the world around
With a skeleton hand say
I am electric head
A cannibal core
A television said, yeah
Do not victimize
Read the motherfucker
Psychoholic lies, yeah
Into a psychic war
I tear my soul apart and I
Eat it some more, yeah

More Human Than Human

Yeah, I am the ripper man
A locomotion mind
Love American style, yeah
I am the nexus one
I want more life fucker
I ain't done, yeah


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Love this one too. I know I say to crank songs a lot but this one must be cranked. I think Mick Jagger discovered these guys.






You gave me fortune, you gave me fame
You gave me power in your god's name
I'm every person you need to be


----------



## FearAndTrembling

God gave me everything I want. I'm still looking. 






You can see it in a clear blue sky
You can see it in a woman's eyes
You can hear it in your baby's cries
You can hear it in your lover's sighs
You can touch it in a grain of sand
Yeah hold it right there
In the palm of your hand
Feel it 'round you everyday
And hear what I've got to say

God gave me everything I want
Come on
I'll give it all to you
God gave me everything I want
Come on
I'll give it all to you

I saw it in the midnight sun
And I feel it in the race I won
And I hear it in the windy storm
And I feel it in the icy dawn
And I smell it the wine I taste
And I see it in my father's face
And I hear it in a symphony
And I feel it in the love
You show for me

Yeah
God gave me everything I want
Oh come on
I'll give it all to you
God gave me everything I want

Come on
I'll give it all to you
God gave me everything I want
I can't stop can't stop
I'm still looking now
God gave me everything I want
Oh come on
I'll give it all to you


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I'm actually afraid to ask this question, but.... is Insane Clown Posse 7? They bring shame to the 7 brand if true.


----------



## Immolate

@FearAndTrembling Don't know about those clowns. How about this: 






7? Disgustingly alpha? beta?

-

Ain't shady baby
I'm hot like the prodigal son
Pick a petal, eeny meeny miny mo
And flower, you're the chosen one

Well your left hand's free
And your right's in grip
With another left hand
Watch his right hand slip
Towards his gun
Oh no

I tackle, we tussle
And oh my days we're rolling
My right hand's gripped on his 
Colt single action army 
Oh no

Well your left hand's free
And your right's in grip
With another left hand
Watch his right hand slip
Towards his gun 
Oh no

N-E-O OMG
Gee whiz, girl, you're the one for me
Though your man is bigger than I am
All oh my days he disagrees
Oh no
(Speak easy)

Well, my left hand's free
Oh no

Ain't shady baby
I'm hot like the prodigal son
Pick a petal, eeny meeny miny mo
And flower, you're the chosen one

Well, your left hand's free
Well, my left hand's free 
Oh no


----------



## karmachameleon

idk about the song but the video is sp last


----------



## FearAndTrembling

That's some trippy shit. What about Weezer? These guys just make cool, laid back songs. Seem 9ish.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I had so many friends who were into The Grateful Dead. My fuckin God. All that jam music sounds the same to me. People sitting around in drum circles. 

I do like a few of their songs though:






Most of the cast that you meet on the streets speak of true love,
Most of the time they're sittin' and cryin' at home.
One of these days they know they better get goin'
Out of the door and down on the streets all alone.

Sometimes the light's all shinin' on me;
Other times I can barely see.
Lately it occurres to me What a long, strange trip it's been.

Sittin' and starin' out of the hotel window.
Got a tip they're gonna kick the door in again
I'd like to get some sleep before I travel,
But if you got a warrant, I guess you're gonna come in.

Busted, down on Bourbon Street, Set up, like a bowlin' pin.
Knocked down, it get's to wearin' thin. They just won't let you be, oh no.


----------



## Immolate

Exceptionally simple 9 song.






More seriously, this strikes me as quite 9(w1):






I wake up
And the day feels
Broken
I tilt my head
I'm trying to get an angle
'Cause the evening
I've always longed for
It could still happen

How do I master
The perfect day
Six glasses of water
Seven phonecalls

If you leave it alone
It might just happen
Anyway

It's not up to you
Oh it never really was
It's not up to you
Oh it never really was
It's not up to you
Well it never really was
It's not up to you

If you wake up
And the day feels
Ah broken
Just lean into the crack
(Just lean into the crack)
And it will tremble
Ever so nicely
Notice
How it sparkles
Down there

I can decide
What I give
But it's not up to me
What I get given
Unthinkable surprises
About to happen
But what they are

It's not up to you
Well it never really was
It's not up to you
Oh it never really was
It's not up to you
Oh it never really was
It's not up to you
Oh, me, share
It's not up to you
It's not up to you
Oh, it never really was
It's not up to you
Well, it never really was
It's not up to you
It's not up to you
It's not up to you
It's not up to you

There's too much
Clinging
To peak
There's too much
Pressure


----------



## owlet

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't know. They are Tarantino fans tho and you can see it in that video. I always assumed it was "you hate me". I like that better. lol.


Oh, really? I didn't know they liked Tarantino! I guess I can see a bit of a similarity.




FearAndTrembling said:


> and you want some more hard stuff @*owlet* ? Blade Runner tribute. I want more life fucker. 7.
> 
> The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long - and you have burned so very, very brightly, Roy.


Blade Runner was so good..
Hm, I wonder if this is 7ish. It seems almost more about general destruction (of the self and others). I could see a very unhealthy 7, possibly.


----------



## owlet

@lets mosey I agree that Bjork song is very 9w1! (And nice.)


----------



## karmachameleon

My 9w1 friends fav song


----------



## FearAndTrembling

That line cracks me up, "I like to get some sleep before I travel, but if you got a warrant i guess you're gonna come in."

7:






I have a mansion but forget the price
Ain't never been there, they tell me it's nice
I live in hotels, tear out the walls
I have accountants, pay for it all

They say I'm crazy but I have a have a good time
I'm just looking for clues at the scene of the crime
Life's been good to me so far

My Maseratti does one-eighty-five
I lost my license, now I don't drive
I have a limo, ride in the back
I lock the doors in case I'm attacked

I'm making records, my fans they can't wait
They write me letters, tell me I'm great
So I got me an office, gold records on the wall
Just leave a message, maybe I'll call

Lucky I'm sane after all I've been through
(Everybody say I'm cool, he's cool)
I can't complain but sometimes I still do
Life's been good to me so far

I go to parties sometimes until four
It's hard to leave when you can't find the door
It's tough to handle this fortune and fame
Everybody's so different, I haven't changed

They say I'm lazy but it takes all my time
(Everybody say oh yeah, oh yeah)
I keep on goin' guess I'll never know why
Life's been good to me so far


----------



## owlet

karmachameleon said:


> I mean I've never lived in a big city, I live in a fairly small town. But everytime I come to a big city I feel free, like I'm not stared at and like everyone knows who I am. I feel like if I do something unacceptable everyone will know about it whereas in a big city no one cares and I can just go on with my life. There is a reason most LGBT people choose to move to big cities (Im not LGBT, just an example). Also there are just 2 shitty bars in my town, not that exciting. And hard to meet new people. I don't think I actually want to live in the middle of a huge city, but either outside of one or in a medium sized city (like 100,000-200,000 inhabitants).


Ah, I find big cities make me feel more claustrophobic, almost, like I'm hemmed in by people. I guess it's true that you're more anonymous in a big city, which is nice, but then there's also a higher crime rate, more pollution, dirt in general, and it's very humid in the summer..



Stellafera said:


> And I live in the suburbs and also want to live in a big city. 'Course, I'm more "Things to do! Jobs in my chosen career! High density! Big libraries! Cooler parks!". Sooo Sx-last...


That's a very good point. I'm worried I might have to move to London for the job I want, but I hate London.. Haha, why Sx last?


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Distortions said:


> Well, to me it seems simplistic to say she can't be a 4 because she makes fun of her feelings. Even if she makes fun of them doesn't mean she can't still take them seriously/still feel them strongly in a way. To me, her mocking her feelings like that comes less across like she's having fun with them or making it feel less vulnerable, and more like exacerbating the shame she's feeling, showing how "ugly" it all is. Which I still see fitting 4. (Although she says she makes things more fun too, 7 stuff doesn't seem like the main thing here.)
> 
> Also really don't think all 4s have to be that careful, especially if they're Sx-first (don't know her instincts though). But I don't know that she's "not careful" with her image either, because she seems pretty deliberate. But she's taking things that feels true to her and dramatizing them. Which seems image-y in a 4ish way.
> 
> 
> "A little" lol. But yeah, this singer (Melanie) seems pretty over-the-top. Probably because that's how she experiences it though. And some just won't get it unless you drop some anvils.
> 
> (I don't think I really like her music/style much either, but now it's almost like I'm defending her lol)


I think the over-the-topness might be her 7-fix. As for why she makes "fun" of them, my guess is that once you realize how hurtful you have been to yourself and others, you can't help but be angry/caustic towards yourself for doing that. It creates this...break finally from the self being ONLY your feelings, and creates space for more.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Distortions said:


> Well, to me it seems simplistic to say she can't be a 4 because she makes fun of her feelings. Even if she makes fun of them doesn't mean she can't still take them seriously/still feel them strongly in a way. To me, her mocking her feelings like that comes less across like she's having fun with them or making it feel less vulnerable, and more like exacerbating the shame she's feeling, showing how "ugly" it all is. Which I still see fitting 4. (Although she says she makes things more fun too, 7 stuff doesn't seem like the main thing here.)
> 
> Also really don't think all 4s have to be that careful, especially if they're Sx-first (don't know her instincts though). But I don't know that she's "not careful" with her image either, because she seems pretty deliberate. But she's taking things that feels true to her and dramatizing them. Which seems image-y in a 4ish way.
> 
> 
> "A little" lol. But yeah, this singer (Melanie) seems pretty over-the-top. Probably because that's how she experiences it though. And some just won't get it unless you drop some anvils.
> 
> (I don't think I really like her music/style much either, but now it's almost like I'm defending her lol)


Imagination was given to man to compensate him for what he is not; a sense of humor to console him for what he is. - Francis Bacon


----------



## screamofconscious

Crawling by Linkin Park is type 6 through and through.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Rose for a Heart said:


> I think the over-the-topness might be her 7-fix. As for why she makes "fun" of them, my guess is that once you realize how hurtful you have been to yourself and others, you can't help but be angry/caustic towards yourself for doing that. It creates this...break finally from the self being ONLY your feelings, and creates space for more.


Hmm, maybe... but also I think the argument was about how a 4 wouldn't make fun of their feelings because they're so important for them. And I mean, 4's fear is basically about insignificance, so yeah they probably wouldn't want to make her feelings out to be "nothing", but the way she makes fun of them so over-the-top she's still making them into a big deal, so they're still significant in a way. Of course 7 can do something like that too (make things into a big deal) because they don't want things to get boring, etc. So I don't have an argument for why she _isn't_ a 7, aside from coming across more shame-based than fear-based (to me). It just strikes me as simplistic to say she can't be a 4 because of that, and a bit hypocritical to then say it's shallow to type her shame-filled songs as 4.

But yeah.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

@*Distortions* yes I meant to say that once you realize you are more than your feelings you can critique them without it lowering your worth. That's what she's doing, imo. And yeah that's a good point that 7s have fun for the sake of it.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Distortions said:


> Hmm, maybe... but also I think the argument was about how a 4 wouldn't make fun of their feelings because they're so important for them. And I mean, 4's fear is basically about insignificance, so yeah they probably wouldn't want to make her feelings out to be "nothing", but the way she makes fun of them so over-the-top she's still making them into a big deal, so they're still significant in a way. Of course 7 can do something like that too (make things into a big deal) because they don't want things to get boring, etc. So I don't have an argument for why she _isn't_ a 7, aside from coming across more shame-based than fear-based (to me). It just strikes me as simplistic to say she can't be a 4 because of that, and a bit hypocritical to then say it's shallow to type her shame-filled songs as 4.
> 
> But yeah.


Mistakenforstranger and I had a good discussion about this. I agree that 7 is probably the most over the top type. In that they will be caricatures.

But image types can also do that as a defense mechanism. I said they hijack the train and drive it to its most absurd conclusion. Like The Village People. These guys are obviously proudly gay. lol. They are mocking the macho stereotypes that devalue them. They are being ironic in a sense.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

A great song to cruise to. How can you not like this song?


----------



## FearAndTrembling

6? 6 the white knight of enneagram? lol. 4 is romantic tho too


----------



## FearAndTrembling

2. Or maybe 3. lol. Embarrassing to post some of this shit. One of my mom's favorite songs:






Ohhhh, oh, oh, oh, ohhh.
It must have been cold there in my shadow,
To never have sunlight on your face.
You were content to let me shine, that's your way.
You always walked a step behind.

So I was the one with all the glory,
While you were the one with all the strength.
A beautiful face without a name for so long.
A beautiful smile to hide the pain.

Did you ever know that you're my hero,
And everything I would like to be?
I can fly higher than an eagle,
For you are the wind beneath my wings.

It might have appeared to go unnoticed,
But I've got it all here in my heart.
I want you to know I know the truth, of course I know it.
I would be nothing without you.

Did you ever know that you're my hero?
You're everything I wish I could be.
I could fly higher than an eagle,
For you are the wind beneath my wings.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

FearAndTrembling said:


> Imagination was given to man to compensate him for what he is not; a sense of humor to console him for what he is. - Francis Bacon


That's always been one of my favorite quotes.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

@FearAndTrembling

That's a good quote. I am usually a very serious person and would take it personally when someone tries to use humor to deflect my pain that I am sharing with them. But recently I have been driven to such a point I felt like I had nothing but humor to keep me alive/make me feel something. So I get it...


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Rose for a Heart said:


> @*FearAndTrembling*
> 
> That's a good quote. I am usually a very serious person and would take it personally when someone tries to use humor to deflect my pain that I am sharing with them. But recently I have been driven to such a point I felt like I had nothing but humor to keep me alive/make me feel something. So I get it...


I think this is a 7 song. All this crazy stuff in the world. You can look for answers, but that ain't fun. Now get in the pit and try to love someone. 

There is a a difference between life and being alive. If you think about it too much, it can bring you down. Like Distortions has in her sig. Just live it. Drink it. Richard Feynman is also a 7 I believe:

“A poet once said, 'The whole universe is in a glass of wine.' We will probably never know in what sense he meant it, for poets do not write to be understood. But it is true that if we look at a glass of wine closely enough we see the entire universe. There are the things of physics: the twisting liquid which evaporates depending on the wind and weather, the reflection in the glass; and our imagination adds atoms. The glass is a distillation of the earth's rocks, and in its composition we see the secrets of the universe's age, and the evolution of stars. What strange array of chemicals are in the wine? How did they come to be? There are the ferments, the enzymes, the substrates, and the products. There in wine is found the great generalization; all life is fermentation. Nobody can discover the chemistry of wine without discovering, as did Louis Pasteur, the cause of much disease. How vivid is the claret, pressing its existence into the consciousness that watches it! If our small minds, for some convenience, divide this glass of wine, this universe, into parts -- physics, biology, geology, astronomy, psychology, and so on -- remember that nature does not know it! So let us put it all back together, not forgetting ultimately what it is for. Let it give us one more final pleasure; drink it and forget it all!”-Richard Feynman


----------



## Rose for a Heart

4 artists:










Sx-first, 8 fix? Unsure I core, but I like them. Don't usually listen to music like this.





I think Natasha Khan is a 4?





Halsey: 3w4? not sure. 9-fix


----------



## FearAndTrembling

4? 5?

Seems a little rough and power orientated. Maybe dat Ni-Se influence. The song sounds like Nazis shit. lol. Like a an evil march. I totally agree with him. The weak only exist to justify the strong. There's no time to discriminate, just hate every motherfucker in your way. Hell ya. lol. 






And I don't want you and I don't need you
Don't bother to resist, or I'll beat you
It's not your fault that you're always wrong
The weak ones are there to justify the strong
The beautiful people, the beautiful people
It's all relative to the size of your steeple
You can't see the forest for the trees
You can't smell your own shit on your knees

[Pre-Chorus]
There's no time to discriminate
Hate every motherfucker
That's in your way

[Chorus]
Hey you, what do you see?
Something beautiful, something free?
Hey, you, are you trying to be mean?
If you live with apes man, it's hard to be clean

[Verse 2]
The worms will live in every host
It's hard to pick which one they eat most
The horrible people, the horrible people
It's as anatomic as the size of your steeple
Capitalism has made it this way
Old-fashioned fascism will take it away

[Chorus]
Hey you, what do you see?
Something beautiful, something free?
Hey, you, are you trying to be mean?
If you live with apes man, it's hard to be clean

[Pre-Chorus]
There's no time to discriminate
Hate every motherfucker
That's in your way

The beautiful people
The beautiful people (aahh)
The beautiful people (aahh)
The beautiful people (aahh)
The beautiful people (aahh)

[Chorus]
Hey you, what do you see?
Something beautiful, something free?
Hey, you, are you trying to be mean?
If you live with apes man, it's hard to be clean

Hey you, what do you see?
Something beautiful, something free?
Hey, you, are you trying to be mean?
If you live with apes man, it's hard to be clean

[Outro]
The beautiful people
The beautiful people
The beautiful people
The beautiful people
The beautiful people
The beautiful people
The beautiful people
The beautiful people




19​ Embed​


----------



## d e c a d e n t

FearAndTrembling said:


> I totally agree with him. The weak only exist to justify the strong.


Does he really mean that though? 

Marilyn Manson's music is weird to me, in that I tend to like it when someone links a song of his, but he's not usually something I chose to listen to when I want to listen to music.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Ehh I dislike the weak/strong distinction. I dislike that kind of power. (Now I am wondering if it has to do with my socionics type?).


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Distortions said:


> Does he mean that though?
> 
> Marilyn Manson's music is weird to me, in that I tend to like it when someone links a song of his, but he's not usually something I chose to listen to when I want to listen to music.


Personally, I think he does mean it. He is fuckin pissed. Get off of your fuckin knees. Nobody is ironic about that. There is no time to join a group to hate particular people, you hate every motherfucker who resists you. 




It reminds me of the Byronic Hero. 

He knew himself a villain—but he deem'd
The rest no better than the thing he seem'd;
And scorn'd the best as hypocrites who hid
Those deeds the bolder spirit plainly did.
He knew himself detested, but he knew
The hearts that loath'd him, crouch'd and dreaded too.
Lone, wild, and strange, he stood alike exempt
From all affection and from all contempt

Same thing Nas said, "You have never seen a ***** like me and that is why you hate." 

You're all weak is his message. Fuckin hate me. Do it. Please. You will never conquer me. 

Compared to this:





[Verse 1]
I'm the man in the box
Buried in my shit

[Pre-Chorus]
Won't you come and save me?
Save me

[Chorus]
Feed my eyes
(Can you sew them shut?)
Jesus Christ
(Deny your maker)
He who tries
(Will be wasted)
Feed my eyes
(Now you've sewn them shut)

[Verse 2]
I'm the dog who gets beat
Shove my nose in shit

[Pre-Chorus]
Won't you come and save me?
Save me

[Chorus]
Feed my eyes
(Can you sew them shut?)
Jesus Christ
(Deny your maker)
He who tries
(Will be wasted)
Feed my eyes
(Now you've sewn them shut)

[Guitar Solo]

[Chorus]
Feed my eyes
(Can you sew them shut?)
Jesus Christ
(Deny your maker)
He who tries
(Will be wasted)
Feed my eyes
(Now you've sewn them shut)


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@FearAndTrembling
Like I figure it's supposed to be... snarky, because he's criticizing "the beautiful people", those pretending they're better than "weak" people, even though in the end they're no better (I mean the other line about how there's no time to discriminate because he just hates everyone anyway seems to support that). That's what it sounds like to me, but now I'm wondering if I'm just misunderstanding it or interpreting it that way because it's what I prefer to think. =P


----------



## Dangerose

6 or 9?






_A year from now we'll all be gone
All our friends will move away
And they're goin' to better places
But our friends will be gone away

Nothin' is as it has been
And I miss your face like hell
And I guess it's just as well
But I miss your face like hell

[Chanting]

Been talkin' 'bout the way things change
And my family lives in a different state
If you don't know what to make of this
Then we will not relate
So if you don't know what to make of this
Then we will not relate

[Chanting]

Rivers and roads
Rivers and roads
Rivers 'til I reach you
[Repeat 9x]_


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Distortions said:


> @*FearAndTrembling*
> Like I figure it's supposed to be... snarky, because he's criticizing "the beautiful people", those pretending they're better than "weak" people, even though in the end they're no better (I mean the other line about how there's no time to discriminate because he just hates everyone anyway seems to support that). That's what it sounds like to me, but now I'm wondering if I'm just misunderstanding it or interpreting it that way because it's what I prefer to think. =P


He's talking about religious people on their knees. Christianity is a slave religion. Nietzsche, Malcolm X and others said the same exact thing.

Manson seems to hate Christianity for the same reason, because it is weak.

"Are you trying to be mean?"

He is mocking power. You can't be mean to a guy like Manson or me. lol. We will show you mean.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

and one of my favorites from MJ:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

lol at Bob Dylan trying to match vocals with people in that group. lol. Dylan is awesome but his voice sucks. SNL did a funny skit on that. Him and Tom Petty. Those mumbling motherfuckers.

Watch Weekend Update: Bob Dylan on Winning a Lifetime Achievement Grammy From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com

Did a good one with Mick Jagger playing Keith Richards too.

Watch Weekend Update: Headlines from 2/6/93 From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I've always liked the stories behind the songs. The song Pretty Woman. Awesome song. Roy Orbison was sitting around writing it with some bandmates and his wife was going out and he asked her if she needed any money. One of his bandmates piped up and said, "A pretty woman never needs money." That is such a cool line. I have used it before irl. lol

"I don't believe you, you aren't the truth. Nobody can look as good as you."

And the growling and shit. Roy Orbison was so cool.


----------



## karmachameleon

Was gonna play this song earlier and realized it's a 4 song






Everything about you is how I'd wanna be
Your freedom comes naturally
Everything about you resonates happiness
Now I won't settle for less

Give me
All the peace and joy in your mind

Everything about you pains my envying
Your soul can't hate anything
Everything about you is so easy to love
They're watching you from above

Give me
All the peace and joy in your mind
I want the peace and joy in your mind
Give me the peace and joy in your mind

Everything about you resonates happiness
Now I won't settle for less

Give me
All the peace and joy in your mind
I want the peace and joy in your mind
Give me the peace and joy in your mind

This is how I feel when I see 7s jumping around, being super comfortable, making jokes and laughing every 5th seconds with their fun friends.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

When I was young, it seemed that life was so wonderful,
A miracle, oh it was beautiful, magical.
And all the birds in the trees, well they'd be singing so happily,
Joyfully, playfully watching me.
But then they send me away to teach me how to be sensible,
Logical, responsible, practical.
And they showed me a world where I could be so dependable,
Clinical, intellectual, cynical.

There are times when all the world's asleep,
The questions run too deep
For such a simple man.
Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned
I know it sounds absurd
But please tell me who I am.


----------



## Stellafera

FearAndTrembling said:


> When I was young, it seemed that life was so wonderful,
> A miracle, oh it was beautiful, magical.
> And all the birds in the trees, well they'd be singing so happily,
> Joyfully, playfully watching me.
> But then they send me away to teach me how to be sensible,
> Logical, responsible, practical.
> And they showed me a world where I could be so dependable,
> Clinical, intellectual, cynical.
> 
> There are times when all the world's asleep,
> The questions run too deep
> For such a simple man.
> Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned
> I know it sounds absurd
> But please tell me who I am.


What are you typing it as? I'm thinking 6w5.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse 
Out of the corner of my eye. 
I turned to look but it was gone 
I cannot put my finger on it now 
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone. 
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Stellafera said:


> What are you typing it as? I'm thinking 6w5.



I really don't know but I kinda see it as how life is. Like the Pink Floyd song. Where they put children through a meatgrinder. We don't need education. We don't need no thoughts controlled.


----------



## Stellafera

FearAndTrembling said:


> I really don't know but I kinda see it as how life is. Like the Pink Floyd song. Where they put children through a meatgrinder. We don't need education. We don't need no thoughts controlled.


You're much more cynical than me. :tongue:

I see pretty much the entirety of _The Wall_ as the epitome of Type 5.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Hey you out there in the cold
Getting lonely getting old
Can you feel me?
Hey you standing in the aisles
With itchy feet and fading smiles
Can you feel me?
Hey you don't help them to bury the light
Don't give in without a fight
Hey you out there on your own
Sitting naked by the phone
Would you touch me?
Hey you with you ear against the wall
Waiting for someone to call out
Would you touch me?
Hey you, would you help me to carry the stone?
Open your heart, I'm coming home


----------



## FearAndTrembling

We gotten to The Who yet? Hope I die before I get old.






Ever since I was a young boy
I've played the silver ball
From Soho down to Brighton
I must have played them all

But I ain't seen nothing like him
In any amusement hall
That deaf, dumb and blind kid
Sure plays a mean pinball

He stands like a statue
Becomes part of the machine
Feeling all the bumpers
Always playing clean

Plays by intuition
The digit counters fall
That deaf, dumb and blind kid
Sure plays a mean pinball

He's a pinball wizard
There has to be a twist
A pinball wizard's
Got such a supple wrist

How do you think he does it?
I don't know
What makes him so good?

Ain't got no distractions
Can't hear no buzzers and bells
Don't see no lights a flashing
Plays by sense of smell

Always gets a replay
Never seen him fall
That deaf, dumb and blind kid
Sure plays a mean pinball

I thought I was the Bally Table king
But I just handed my pinball crown to him

Even on my favorite table
He can beat my best
His disciples lead him in
And he just does the rest

He's got crazy flipper fingers
Never seen him fall
That deaf, dumb and blind kid
Sure plays a mean pinball


----------



## mistakenforstranger

FearAndTrembling said:


> lol at Bob Dylan trying to match vocals with people in that group. lol. Dylan is awesome but his voice sucks. SNL did a funny skit on that. Him and Tom Petty. Those mumbling motherfuckers.
> 
> Watch Weekend Update: Bob Dylan on Winning a Lifetime Achievement Grammy From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com
> 
> Did a good one with Mick Jagger playing Keith Richards too.
> 
> Watch Weekend Update: Headlines from 2/6/93 From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com


:laughing: I agree. Dylan's voice has never been up to par. Stevie gives MJ a run for his money, though. That range. And I wish Steve Perry had a bigger part.

Dylan on his voice starting from 5:54. Watch the whole interview if you've never seen it.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

mistakenforstranger said:


> :laughing: I agree. Dylan's voice has never been up to par. Stevie gives MJ a run for his money, though. That range. And I wish Steve Perry had a bigger part.
> 
> Dylan on his voice starting from 5:54. Watch the whole interview if you've never seen it.


lol. Nice. He is feisty. I remember him being asked before what his message was and he looked confused and said, "My message?". I thought that meant it should be obvious what is message was. But he said the same thing again here. His songs don't mean anything.

One of his best:. "I was so much older then, I am younger than that now. I become my enemy the instant that I preach. "Tons of stars in this video:











Crimson flames tied through my ears, rollin' high and mighty traps
Pounced with fire on flaming roads using ideas as my maps
"We'll meet on edges, soon, " said I, proud 'neath heated brow
Ah, but I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now
Half-wracked prejudice leaped forth, "rip down all hate, " I screamed
Lies that life is black and white spoke from my skull, I dreamed
Romantic facts of musketeers foundationed deep, somehow
Ah, but I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now
Girls' faces formed the forward path from phony jealousy
To memorizing politics of ancient history
Flung down by corpse evangelists, unthought of, though somehow
Ah, but I was so much older then. I'm younger than that now

A self-ordained professor's tongue too serious to fool
Spouted out that liberty is just equality in school
"Equality, " I spoke the word as if a wedding vow
Ah, but I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now
In a soldier's stance, I aimed my hand at the mongrel dogs who teach
Fearing not that I'd become my enemy in the instant that I preach
My existence led by confusion boats, mutiny from stern to bow
Ah, but I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now
Yes, my guard stood hard when abstract threats too noble to neglect
Deceived me into thinking I had something to protect
Good and bad, I define these terms quite clear, no doubt, somehow
Ah, but I was so much older then I'm younger than that now


----------



## FearAndTrembling

And @mistakenforstranger I remember hearing a DJ on the radio saying once about this song. "Music by the Byrds, the lyrics by God." It is a Pete Seeger song and he took it all from the Bible except the last line was his own. "A time for peace, I swear it's not too late."

Love this song. There is a time for every purpose under heaven. I love the Byrds 12 string guitar too. lol







To everything (turn, turn, turn)
There is a season (turn, turn, turn)
And a time to every purpose, under heaven
A time to be born, a time to die
A time to plant, a time to reap
A time to kill, a time to heal
A time to laugh, a time to weep
To everything (turn, turn, turn)
There is a season (turn, turn, turn)
And a time to every purpose, under heaven
A time to build up, a time to break down
A time to dance, a time to mourn
A time to cast away stones, a time to gather stones together
To everything (turn, turn, turn)
There is a season (turn, turn, turn)
And a time to every purpose, under heaven

A time of love, a time of hate
A time of war, a time of peace
A time you may embrace, a time to refrain from embracing
To everything (turn, turn, turn)
There is a season (turn, turn, turn)
And a time to every purpose, under heaven
A time to gain, a time to lose
A time to rend, a time to sew
A time for love, a time for hate
A time for peace, I swear it's not too late


----------



## mistakenforstranger

FearAndTrembling said:


> We gotten to The Who yet? Hope I die before I get old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I was a young boy
> I've played the silver ball
> From Soho down to Brighton
> I must have played them all
> 
> But I ain't seen nothing like him
> In any amusement hall
> That deaf, dumb and blind kid
> Sure plays a mean pinball
> 
> He stands like a statue
> Becomes part of the machine
> Feeling all the bumpers
> Always playing clean
> 
> Plays by intuition
> The digit counters fall
> That deaf, dumb and blind kid
> Sure plays a mean pinball
> 
> He's a pinball wizard
> There has to be a twist
> A pinball wizard's
> Got such a supple wrist
> 
> How do you think he does it?
> I don't know
> What makes him so good?
> 
> Ain't got no distractions
> Can't hear no buzzers and bells
> Don't see no lights a flashing
> Plays by sense of smell
> 
> Always gets a replay
> Never seen him fall
> That deaf, dumb and blind kid
> Sure plays a mean pinball
> 
> I thought I was the Bally Table king
> But I just handed my pinball crown to him
> 
> Even on my favorite table
> He can beat my best
> His disciples lead him in
> And he just does the rest
> 
> He's got crazy flipper fingers
> Never seen him fall
> That deaf, dumb and blind kid
> Sure plays a mean pinball


Type 4






Type 6 (469 Tritype - The Seeker)


----------



## coconut sharks

Unhealthy head type? 5? 6?

Under the skin, against the skull
They put a little chip so that they know it all
I think I might be scared
Of the world and the way it makes you feel afraid
And how it gets in the way


----------



## FearAndTrembling

And this may be my favorite Dylan song:






May God bless and keep you always
May your wishes all come true
May you always do for others
And let others do for you
May you build a ladder to the stars
And climb on every rung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young
May you stay forever young
May you grow up to be righteous
May you grow up to be true
May you always know the truth
And see the lights surrounding you
May you always be courageous
Stand upright and be strong
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young
May you stay forever young

May your hands always be busy
May your feet always be swift
May you have a strong foundation
When the winds of changes shift
May your heart always be joyful
May your song always be sung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young
May you stay forever young


----------



## FearAndTrembling

"I'll write on your tombstone, thank you for dinner."

I think he is basically saying that God put us in a jungle. The one who made kittens made snakes in the grass. It's war out here. But let's do this shit. Bring it on. lol. It's alright by me. Let's rumble. As Muhammad Ali said, "Rumble young man, rumble!"








Walking through forests of palm tree apartments
Scoff at the monkeys who live in their dark tents
Down by the waterhole
Drunk every Friday
Eating their nuts
Saving their raisins for Sunday
Lions and tigers
Who wait in the shadows
They're fast but they're lazy, and sleep in green meadows

Let's bungle in the jungle
Well, that's all right by me
I'm a tiger when I want love
But I'm a snake if we disagree

Just say a word and the boys will be right there
With claws at your back to send a chill through the night air
Is it so frightening to have me at your shoulder?
Thunder and lightning couldn't be bolder
I'll write on your tombstone, I thank you for dinner
This game that we animals play is a winner

Let's bungle in the jungle
Well, that's all right by me
I'm a tiger when I want love
But I'm a snake if we disagree

{Bridge}

The rivers are full of crocodile nasties
And He who made kittens put snakes in the grass
He's a lover of life but a player of pawns
Yes, the King on His sunset lies waiting for dawn
To light up His Jungle as play is resumed
The monkeys seem willing to strike up the tune

Let's bungle in the jungle
Well, that's all right by me
I'm a tiger when I want love
But I'm a snake if we disagree

Let's bungle in the jungle
Well, that's all right by me
I'm a tiger when I want love
But I'm a snake if we disagree


----------



## Doll

Type 4. This is the only song I've ever heard that describes me so perfectly.






Type 4w3 specifically, omg, that is, someone talking to a 4w3.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Love Natalie Merchant. 

Springsteen wrote this song but still:






Take me now, baby, here as I am
Hold me close, n' try n' understand
Desire is hunger is the fire I breathe
Love is a banquet on which we feed

C'mon now, try n' understand
The way I feel under your command
Take my hand, as the sun descends
They can't hurt ya now, can't hurt ya now, can't hurt ya now...

Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to lust
Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to us

Have I doubt, baby, when I'm alone
Love is a ring, on the telephone
Love is an angel disguised as lust
Here in our bed 'til the morning comes

C'mon now, try n' understand
The way I feel under your command
Take my hand, as the sun descends
They can't hurt ya now, can't hurt ya now, can't hurt ya now...

Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to lust
Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to us

With love we sleep, with doubt the vicious cycle turns, n' burns
Without you oh I cannot live, forgive the yearnin' burnin'
I believe it's time, too real to feel, so take me now, take me now, take me now...

Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to lust
Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to us


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I like 80s cheese rock, I don't care. 7?


----------



## FearAndTrembling

The 80s seems like a 7 decade to me in general. lol. My momma says, "When you gonna live your life right?"







Is Sarah Silverman a 7 btw?


----------



## Stellafera

*Hamilton Megapost*

Think I posted some of these in other type forums, but screw it, this thread gets more airtime:

*Super Type 3 (gets more 3ish as it goes in; skip to 3:57 especially)*






*Type 3 with 9 in the Tritype*






*Type 7w8*






*Type 6w7*






*Type 9w8*


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Basically any song that says fuck you working slobs. lol. 


You get up every morning
From your alarm clock's warning
Take the 8:15 into the city
There's a whistle up above
And people pushin', people shovin'
And the girls who try to look pretty
And if your train's on time
You can get to work by nine
And start your slaving job to get your pay
If you ever get annoyed
Look at me I'm self-employed
I love to work at nothing all day
And I'll be
Taking care of business every day
Taking care of business every way
I've been taking care of business, it's all mine
Taking care of business and working overtime
Work out

If it were easy as fishin'
You could be a musician
If you could make sounds loud or mellow
Get a second-hand guitar
Chances are you'll go far
If you get in with the right bunch of fellows
People see you having fun
Just a-lying in the sun
Tell them that you like it this way
It's the work that we avoid
And we're all self-employed
We love to work at nothing all day
And we be
Taking care of business every day
Taking care of business every way
I've been taking care of business, it's all mine
Taking care of business and working overtime
Take good care of my business
When I'm away, every day whoo!






And 9? 6?






Everybody, listen to me
And return me my ship
I'm your captain, I'm your captain
Though I'm feeling mighty sick

I've been lost now for days uncounted
And it's months since I've seen home
Can you hear me? Can you hear me?
Or am I all alone?

If you return me to my home port
I will kiss you, Mother Earth
Take me back now, take me back now
To the port of my birth

Am I in my cabin dreaming?
Or are you really scheming
To take my ship away from me?
You'd better think about it
I just can't live without it
So please don't take my ship from me
Yeah, yeah, yeah

I can feel the hand of a stranger
And it's tightening 'round my throat
Heaven help me, heaven help me
Take this stranger from my boat

I'm your captain, I'm your captain
Though I'm feeling mighty sick
Everybody, listen to me
And return me my ship

I'm your captain
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
I'm your captain
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
I'm your captain
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
I'm your captain
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home

I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home

I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home

I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home

I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home

I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home

I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home
I'm getting closer to my home​


----------



## valentinebruce

YES I LIKE Songs....


----------



## Dangerose

7w8-ish song, maybe even 8w7 
[Hercules Mulligan gives me an 8w7 feeling D]


----------



## Stellafera

*Mature Type 1w9*






_I led my men straight into a massacre
I witnessed their deaths firsthand
I made every mistake
And felt the shame rise in me
And even now I lie awake
Knowing history has its eyes on me_

Real life descriptions I've read of George Washington also have a Type 1 vibe. Restrained, serious-minded personality. The extent to which he's willing to hide his own opinions to put up a respectable face would normally come across as 3, but there's a sense with him that it's out of a genuine sense of propriety that feels more 1ish. Definitely competency triad; I could see 135 as a possible tritype. 

Here's some bits from a book I have on him:

*(On young Washington)* 



> He was the epitome of a man's man: physically strong, mentally enigmatic, emotionally restrained.


*(Washington was sent to a French outpost to deliver a message from King George and wrote a journal of his trip.)*



> Although Washington is both the narrator and the central character of the story he tells, he says little about himself and nothing about what he thinks. "I have been particularly cautious", he notes in the preface, "not to augment".


*(More on early Washington's interactions with the British military. This stuff shows more of the fiery side of Type 1.)
*


> One of the reasons he proved clumsy and ineffectual at playing the patronage game with British officials was that deference did not come naturally to him, since it meant surrendering control to a purported superior, trusting his fate and future to someone else.





> Though he was still developing--the sharp edges of his ambitions were inadequately concealed, his sense of honor was too anxious to declare its purity--the outline of Washington's mature personality was already assuming a discernible shape.


----------



## Dangerose

Is Bon Jovi a 6w7 band? Only know this song and the other one







* *





It's all the same, only the names will change
Everyday it seems we're wasting away
Another place where the faces are so cold
I'd drive all night just to get back home

[Chorus:]
I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
I'm wanted dead or alive
Wanted dead or alive

Sometimes I sleep, sometimes it's not for days
And the people I meet always go their separate ways
Sometimes you tell the day
By the bottle that you drink
And times when you're alone all you do is think

[Chorus 2x]

And I walk these streets, a loaded six string on my back
I play for keeps, 'cause I might not make it back
I've been everywhere, and still I'm standing tall
I've seen a million faces and I've rocked them all

'Cause I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
I'm wanted dead or alive
'Cause I'm a cowboy, I got the night on my side
I'm wanted dead or alive
And I ride dead or alive
I still drive, dead or alive
Dead or alive [4x]


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Phoenix Virtue said:


> Is Bon Jovi a 6w7 band? Only know this song and the other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all the same, only the names will change
> Everyday it seems we're wasting away
> Another place where the faces are so cold
> I'd drive all night just to get back home
> 
> [Chorus:]
> I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
> I'm wanted dead or alive
> Wanted dead or alive
> 
> Sometimes I sleep, sometimes it's not for days
> And the people I meet always go their separate ways
> Sometimes you tell the day
> By the bottle that you drink
> And times when you're alone all you do is think
> 
> [Chorus 2x]
> 
> And I walk these streets, a loaded six string on my back
> I play for keeps, 'cause I might not make it back
> I've been everywhere, and still I'm standing tall
> I've seen a million faces and I've rocked them all
> 
> 'Cause I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
> I'm wanted dead or alive
> 'Cause I'm a cowboy, I got the night on my side
> I'm wanted dead or alive
> And I ride dead or alive
> I still drive, dead or alive
> Dead or alive [4x]



Love Bon Jovi. Blaze of Glory is a similar song. "I'm the devil's son."







I wake up in the morning
And I raise my weary head
I got an old coat for a pillow
And the earth was last night's bed
I don't know where I'm going
Only God knows where I've been
I'm a devil on the run
A six gun lover
A candle in the wind

When you're brought into this world
They say you're born in sin
Well at least they gave me something
I didn't have to steal or have to win
Well they tell me that I'm wanted
Yeah I'm a wanted man
I'm colt in your stable
I'm what Cain was to Abel
Mister catch me if you can

I'm going down in a blaze of glory
Take me now but know the truth
I'm going down in a blaze of glory
Lord I never drew first
But I drew first blood
I'm no one's son
Call me young gun

You ask about my conscience
And I offer you my soul
You ask If I'll grow to be a wise man
Well I ask if I'll grow old
You ask me if I known love
And what it's like to sing songs in the rain
Well, I've seen love come
And I've seen it shot down
I've seen it die in vain

Shot down in a blaze of glory
Take me now but know the truth
'Cause I'm going down in a blaze of glory
Lord I never drew first
But I drew first blood
I'm the devil's son
Call me young gun

Each night I go to bed
I pray the Lord my soul to keep
No I ain't looking for forgiveness
But before I'm six foot deep
Lord, I got to ask a favor
And I'll hope you'll understand
'Cause I've lived life to the fullest
Let this boy die like a man
Staring down the bullet
Let me make my final stand

Shot down in a blaze of glory
Take me now but know the truth
I'm going out in a blaze of glory
Lord I never drew first
But I drew first blood
and I'm no one's son
Call me young gun
I'm a young gun​


----------



## FearAndTrembling

This is a cover. Clash seems 6.






I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won
I needed money 'cause I had none
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won
I left my baby and it feels so bad
Guess my race is run
She's the best girl that I ever had
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the
Robbin' people with a six-gun
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won
I lost my girl and I lost my fun
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won

I left my baby and it feels so bad
Guess my race is run
She's the best girl that I ever had
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 7 (not sure of wing)*






_One, two, three, they gonna run back to me
'Cause I'm the best baby that they never gotta keep
One, two, three, they gonna run back to me
They always wanna come, but they never wanna leave_


----------



## FearAndTrembling

7?

I just love this song:






In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep
From the mountains of faith
To a river so deep

I must be looking for something
Something sacred I lost
But the river is wide
And it's too hard to cross

And even though I know the river is wide
I walk down every evening and I stand on the shore
And try to cross to the opposite side
So I can finally find out what I've been looking for

In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep
Through the valley of fear
To a river so deep

And I've been searching for something
Taken out of my soul
Something I would never lose
Something somebody stole

I don't know why I go walking at night
But now I'm tired and I don't want to walk anymore
I hope it doesn't take the rest of my life
Until I find what it is that I've been looking for

In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep
Through the jungle of doubt
To a river so deep

I know I'm searching for something
Something so undefined
That it can only be seen
By the eyes of the blind

In the middle of the night

I'm not sure about a life after this
God knows I've never been a spiritual man
Baptized by the fire, I wade into the river
That runs to the promised land

In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep
Through the desert of truth
To the river so deep

We all end in the ocean
We all start in the streams
We're all carried along
By the river of dreams

In the middle of the night


----------



## Dangerose

sx 2 I think






_When I was young
I always slept under the light of a lamp
Out of fear of loneliness
A fear that has never left me
And even now that you are here
And sleep next to me
But I feel that your thoughts distance you
Because, for those that love each other
There is not, there is not the same dream
That it is possible to dream in two

A woman is more lonely 
When the man that she has near
Does not succeed in reading
Her thoughts

When I was young
I always slept under the light of a lamp
To not be left alone, and now
I want, I want, to be dreaming that which you are dreaming.

A woman is more lonely 
When the man that she has near
Does not succeed in reading
Her thoughts_

2 generally, maybe some 6





_Chasing memories and fears
Running in this rain of tears
My wings are black and heavy
They try so hard to reach you
My world is empty
Cant take it
One more try

And I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger hold me in your arms oh
I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger see my world tonight oh

And I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger hold me in your arms oh
I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger see my world tonight oh

Never finding what I mean
And its far from how I dream
My wings are black and heavy
They try so hard to reach you
My lips cant call you
They whisper sad goodbyes

And I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger hold me in your arms oh
I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger see my world tonight oh

And I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger hold me in your arms oh
I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger see my world tonight oh

And I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger hold me in your arms oh
I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger see my world tonght oh

And I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger hold me in your arms oh
I feel, I feel like an angel
Beautiful, so stranger see my world tonght oh_


----------



## Dangerose

2 or 3 I guess 






Guy: 
Hey girl, beauty, you smile at me
I love you already, everything you want I'll give you

Girl:
Don't give presents, don't say passionate words
And don't bow to me in love, but first marry.

Chorus:
Girl:
In eastern fairytales - why are you looking at me like that, little eyes?
Guy:
You seduce, you stupefy, you call me to go with you

Eastern fairytales, but perhaps
Tell me, what is this eastern love?

Guy:
Hey girl, beauty, I really like you
I already have three wives, but you will be the fourth
Girl:
Dearest, I also have five husbands
I love them all, but if you want, be the sixth.

[Chorus]

Somewhat terrible translation. There is an English/Persion version:


* *














This one has a 269 vibe to me:




_I'm so lonely broken angel
I'm so lonely listen to my heart
Man dooset daram:
(Persian: I love you)
Be cheshme man gerye nade:
(Persian: Don't bring tears to my eyes)
Na, nemitoonam:
(Persian: No, I can't)
Bedoone to halam bade:
(Persian: Without you i'm depressed)

I'm so lonely broken angel
I'm so lonely listen to my heart
One n' only, broken angel
Come n' save me before I fall apart
Ta harja ke bashi kenaretam:
(Persian: Wherever you may be, I will be by your side)
Ta akharesh divoonatam:
(Persian: till the end, I'll be crazy about you)
To , to nemidooni , ke joonami , bargard pisham :
(Persian: you , you don't know , that you are my life , return by my side)

I'm so lonely broken angel
I'm so lonely listen to my heart
One n' only, broken angel
Come n' save me before I fall apart
la la leyli , la la leyli , la la la la la
la la leyli , la la leyli , la la la la la

I'm so lonely broken angel
I'm so lonely listen to my heart
One n' only, broken angel
Come n' save me before I fall apart

I'm so lonely broken angel
I'm so lonely listen to my heart
One n' only, broken angel
Come n' save me before I fall apart

la la leyli , la la leyli , la la la la la
la la leyli , la la leyli , la la la la la._

Another Arash one [I'm not sure what his function is musically, he doesn't sing in this one but it has that vibe, maybe a music writer?]
Has 279ish feel to me, this group does generally anyway:





_
I never missed you, my love
I didn't wait and I didn't throw glances looking for you
I willingly let my thoughts go far, far away
Take me away with you, read my letter

The letters on the page dance in a violet wave
I ask, Ali Baba, take me away with you
The letters on the page dance in a violet wave
I ask, Ali Baba, take me away with you

I have never fallen in love and lost my memory, my shah
And I told my friends that I would be high in the mountains
I'm a princess, a queen, and his one beloved wife
Come to me, my dear, take me away with me

[Chorus]
The letters on the page dance in a violet wave
I ask, Ali Baba, take me away with you
The letters on the page dance in a violet wave
I ask, Ali Baba, take me away with you

I don't want to be in a harem, not as the first or the second,
I'm left with only dreams, let me go home
I want to return as soon as possible, oh, love is passionate
Girls, I tell you not to believe in scoundrels
Scoundrels, Ali Babas

The letters on the page dance in a violet tear
I ask, Ali Baba, let me go home
The letters on the page dance in a violet tear
I ask, Ali Baba, let me go home_


----------



## Dangerose

Ok I wanted to post something less embarrassing than the last post to make up for it but I really want to hear opinions on Blackmore's Night [probably more embarrassing]
Overall a 9 vibe though [ I interpret these really...#tbt/New Age-sounding musicians 9ishly, maybe too much]. But I also get a lot of 2 and 7 as well and it almost feels too...lively? to be 9 [terrible stereotype, but...]

Is this 9?






_I wandered down the pathway, through the misty moor
Like I knew he did a thousand times before
Voices seem to echo "come talk with me a while
Just around the corner, just another mile"

I had heard the stories, her legend served her well
A mystic's myth or fable, truth or fairytale
A raggle-taggle gypsy , with a toothless smile
Said "sit with me my darling, let's talk a little while"

And the road goes on, seeming ever longer on the way to
Mandalay
And the road goes on, forever will I wander on the way to
Mandalay

The mile went on forever, the minutes turned to days
Could I have been misguided by the mystic's ways?
The moment lasts forever, at least it does for me
Caught between what happened and what could never be_

I mean, to me there's a strong seeking/longing feeling in most of their songs, I wonder if that is consistent with 9 or not. As well as a focus on legends/prophecies, which I feel should be type-related. Obviously it comes with the genre but I expect it would cause interest in the first place

This feels more 2/7 for instance






_Merrily we sailed along
Though the waves were plenty strong
Down the twisting river Rhine
Following a song...

Legend's faded storyline
Tried to warn us all
Oh, they called her "Loreley"
Careful or you'll fall...

Oh, the stories we were told
Quite a vision to behold
Mysteries of the seas in her eyes of gold...
Laying on the silver stone, such a lonely sight
Barnacles become a throne, my poor Loreley...

And the winds would cry, and many men would die
And all the waves would bow down to the Loreley...
And the winds would cry, and many men would die
And all the waves would bow down to the Loreley...

You would not believe your eyes, how a voice could hypnotize
Promises are only lies from Loreley
In a shade of mossy green, seashell in her hand
She was born the river queen, ne'er to grace the land...

And the winds would cry, and many men would die
And all the waves would bow down to the Loreley...
And the winds would cry, and many men would die
And all the waves would bow down to the Loreley...

Oh, the song of Loreley
Charms the moon right from the sky...
She will get inside your mind, loveley Loreley...
When she cries "Be with me until the end of time"
You know you will ever be with your Loreley...

And the winds would cry, and many men would die
And all the waves would bow down to the Loreley...'
And the winds would cry, and many men would die
And all the waves would bow down to the Loreley...
And the winds would cry, and many men would die
And all the waves would bow down to the Loreley..._

Another 'road' song





_
On a long road, miles to go
Its winding and cold and its covered with snow
But I ask you what we all want to know
Where are we going from here...

Lines on my face, lines on my hands
Lead to a future I don't understand
Some things don't go as they're planned...
Where are we going from here...

Tracing the trails through the mirrors of time
Spinning in circles with riddles in rhyme
We lose our way, trying to find
Searching to find our way home...
Trying to find our way home...

As the day dies, with tears in our eyes
There's too few hellos and too many goodbyes
Silence answers our cries...where are we going from here...

We're all on this road, with miles to go
Braving new pathways into the unknown
But who do you ask, when no one really knows
Where we are going from here...
_

And this is also to do with fate






_
Here in the spotlight this moment is ours
No one can stop us, we're one with the stars

I feel the waves begin to rise
Far across the ocean deep within your eyes
Silently watching as they fall
I can see the future locked within the crystal ball

Strike up the lightening, hear my prayer
Feel the light electric dancing through the air
Here by the ancient castle wall
Can you see the future locked within the crystal ball

Here in the spotlight this moment is ours
No one can stop us, we're one with the stars

Quiet by nature, standing tall
Old stone circles, they have seen it all
Caught like a ghost in yesterday, shadows down the hall
Are locked within the crystal ball

Fire and water, earth and sky
Mysteries surround us, legends never die
They live for the moment, lost in time, I can hear them call
They're locked within the crystal ball

I feel the waves begin to rise
Far across the ocean deep within your eyes
Silently watching as they fall
I can see the future locked within the crystal ball_

I mean...it has the 'Enya' thing in that it's very...you know...Enya-ish, hard to take seriously :/ [edit: not really trying to sound dismissive, just aware that this kind of music is kinda 'easy-listening', I guess that's what I mean, and it can be a bit 'self-indulgent' or overly earnest, which aren't things I consider serious flaws], but I get something different, not so 9ish. I can't see it as anything but triple-positive but there seems to be more of a sense of being compelled towards fate, it's very expressive. Enya always sounds...some of her songs are really lovely but she sounds half-dead. Blackmore's Night sounds more like it's going towards life than being in a separate bubble away from it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@Phoenix Virtue
Oh, that music is kind of nice. I could see 7, because positive outlook aside, it has this larger-than-life quality, while I tend to see 9 as more down to earth (though I know Lord of the Rings is supposed to be a 9 story, which is pretty larger to life I guess. But then the main character is still humble). The wistfulness/longing also makes me think frustration-type, though I suppose they aren't the only types capable of feeling that. =P 

But yeah, the music is pretty... light? So I can see some 9ishness too.


----------



## sometimes

Don't know if already been said but type 9? I like that it seems type 9 to me but is different because it doesn't sound positive exactly like a lot of music associated with type 9 tends to sound..







That there
That's not me
I go
Where I please

I walk through walls
I float down the Liffey
I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here
I'm not here

In a little while
I'll be gone
The moment's already passed
Yeah it's gone
And I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here
I'm not here

Strobe lights and blown speakers
Fireworks and hurricanes
I'm not here
I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here
I'm not here


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I like Blondie. "i'm not the kind of girl who gives up just like that. oh no."







And baby, call me. Anytime. Day or night. Call me.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

and always a fan of Billy Idol. Who's your Superman?






There is nothing fair in this world
There is nothing safe in this world
And there's nothing sure in this world
And there's nothing pure in this world
Look for something left in this world


On the floors of Tokyo
A-down in London town's a go go
A-with the record selection,
And the mirror's reflection,
I'm a dancin' with myself
A-when there's no one else in sight,
A-in crowded lonely night
Well, I wait so long for my love vibration
And I'm dancing with myself
Oh oh, Dancing with a-myself,
Oh, oh, dancing with myself
Well, there's nothing to lose
And there's nothing to prove, well,
Dancing a-with myself
If I looked all over the world
And there's every type of girl
But your empty eyes seem to pass me by
And leave me dancin' with myself.
So let's sink another drink
Cause it'll give me time to think
If I had the chance I'd ask the world to dance
And I'll be dancin' with myself


----------



## Dangerose

Distortions said:


> @Phoenix Virtue
> Oh, that music is kind of nice. I could see 7, because positive outlook aside, it has this larger-than-life quality, while I tend to see 9 as more down to earth (though I know Lord of the Rings is supposed to be a 9 story, which is pretty larger to life I guess. But then the main character is still humble). The wistfulness/longing also makes me think frustration-type, though I suppose they aren't the only types capable of feeling that. =P
> 
> But yeah, the music is pretty... light? So I can see some 9ishness too.


Yeah, this makes sense, I agree...7 and then 9
Thanks!


----------



## Stellafera

Although this song resonates for a lot of people regardless of type, there seems to be something Sp 3ish about it, especially in the son's reaction to his upbringing. 

*Sp-Dominant Type 3*






_I said, "Not today, I got a lot to do."
He said, "That's okay."
And he walked away, but his smile never dimmed
And said, "I'm gonna be like him, yeah
You know I'm gonna be like him."_


----------



## FearAndTrembling

2? 3? Feel good song:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

4? 2? lol






It's my party, and I'll cry if I want to
Cry if I want to, cry if I want to
You would cry too if it happened to you
Nobody knows where my Johnny has gone
But Judy left the same time
Why was he holding her hand
When he's supposed to be mine
It's my party, and I'll cry if I want to
Cry if I want to, cry if I want to
You would cry too if it happened to you
Playin' my records, keep dancin' all night
But leave me alone for a while
Till Johnny's dancin' with me
I've got no reason to smile
It's my party, and I'll cry if I want to
Cry if I want to, cry if I want to
You would cry too if it happened to you


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Also someone will probably jump on me for even voicing this thought because "you can't type someone based on something like that!!" but I really do find myself wondering if music taste can be type related in some way. >_>


----------



## Immolate

Distortions said:


> Also someone will probably jump on me for even voicing this thought because "you can't type someone based on something like that!!" but I really do find myself wondering if music taste can be type related in some way. >_>


I would say so, to a degree.


----------



## Stellafera

Distortions said:


> Also someone will probably jump on me for even voicing this thought because "you can't type someone based on something like that!!" but I really do find myself wondering if music taste can be type related in some way. >_>


I agree, but less in terms of genre than subject matter. Also, it's less of a "these elements pop up in music, clearly you must be that type!" thing and more of a "why do you like music with these elements?". Otherwise my musical tastes would probably peg me as a So-dominant 317. 

Think 6w7 factors into my preference for stuff with a deconstructive bent. I swear that half of my playlist is some sort of variation on "I'm in a situation that I'm accustomed to but it's actually really bad beneath the surface". 

--

*Type 5w4*






Shows the all-encompassing desire of 5 for mastery. Phrasing of "Strong as a family / Strong as I wanna be" feels competency focused.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Lenka feels E2 for some reason (or 4)


----------



## Stellafera

Rose for a Heart said:


> Lenka feels E2 for some reason (or 4)


Hmm, I like 2. There's some quality about her songs that comes across as surfacely 9 to me, but feels "off" somehow. I was wondering if it was 6 -> 9











But she's too willing to be passive and cute about it.  6s desire to latch onto others but resist ever letting themselves be so hapless (the last thing that ANY head type wants is to be hapless). 2 explains the "I'm so coy" vibe a lot better and matches the positive outlook traits of 9.


----------



## Jakuri

5w4 sx (head 5w4, heart 4w5 (or 2?), not sure on gut)




Turn on the subtitles/CC for the lyrics.

Or you can refer to the lyrics below:

Switch on the power line 
Remember to put on
PROTECTION
Lay down your pieces
And let's begin
OBJECT creation
Fill in my data parameters
INITIALIZATION
Set up our new world
And let's begin the 
SIMULATION

If I'm a set of point
Then I will give you my
DIMENSION
If I'm a circle 
Then I will give you my
CIRCUMFERENCE
If I'm a sine wave
Then you can sit on all my
TANGENTS
if I approach infinity
Then you can be my
LIMITATIONS

Switch my current
To AC to DC
And then blind my vision
So dizzy so dizzy
Oh we can travel
To AD to BC
And we can unite
So deeply so deeply
If I can
If i can give you all the
STIMULATIONS
Then I can
Then I can be your only
SATISFACTION
If I can make you happy
I will run the
EXECUTION
Though we are trapped
In this strange strange 
SIMULATION

IF I'm an eggplant
Then I will give u my
NUTRIENTS
If I'm a tomato
Then I will give u
ANTIOXIDANTS
If I'm a tabby cat
Then I will purr for your
ENJOYMENT
If I'm the only God
Then you're the proof of me
EXISTENCE﻿

Switch my gender 
To F to M
And then do whatever
From AM to PM 
Oh switch my role
To S to M
So we can enter
The trance the trance

If I can
If I can feel your
VIBRATIONS
Then I can 
Then I can finally be
COMPLETION
Though you have left
You have left
You have left
You have left
You have left
You have left me in
ISOLATION

If I can
If I can erase all the pointless
FRAGMENTS
Then maybe 
Then maybe you won't leave me so
DISHEARTENED
Challenging your God
You have made some
ILLEGAL ARGUMENTS

EXECUTION x12
EIN
DOS
TRIOS
NE
FEM
LIU
EXECUTION
(Ein, dos, trios, ne, fem, liu = 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 in different languages. My mother tongue, Korean, made it to this list (4).)

If I can
If I can give them all the
EXECUTION
Then I can
Then I an be your only
EXECUTION
If I can have you back
I will run the
EXECUTION
Though we are trapped
We are trapped ah

I've studied
I've studied how to properly
LO-O-OVE
Question me
Question me I can answer all
LO-O-OVE
I know the algebraic expression of
LO-O-OVE
Though you are free
I am trapped
Trapped in
LO-O-OVE

EXECUTION!!!!﻿


----------



## Immolate

@Jakuri Heh, I love this, especially:



> IF I'm an eggplant
> Then I will give u my
> NUTRIENTS
> If I'm a tomato
> Then I will give u
> ANTIOXIDANTS
> If I'm a tabby cat
> Then I will purr for your
> ENJOYMENT
> If I'm the only God
> Then you're the proof of my
> EXISTENCE


And also:



> Switch my gender To F to M
> And then do whatever
> From AM to PM
> Oh switch my role
> To S to M
> So we can enter
> The trance the trance


:tongue:


----------



## Jakuri

Triple rejection or reactive 2 (2w3-8w7-5w6 or 6); weak head fix; 2 has a stronger connection to 8; majorly disintegrating 2. Leaning toward triple rejection.




Lyrics:

* *






The magical potion of reanimation


Bittersweet cranberry flavoured euphoria


Rise from bed my darling

[Both]
So I can see you again
So I can kill you again


My brains accelerate


And I'll

[Both]
Reassemble you again


The witches can't be loved
So bravely I fought
They fell and failed
My Lady doesn't wilt


Lata lulila lulula lilula ta
Lata lulila lulula lulalila
Lata lulila lulula lilula ta
Lata lulila lulula lulalila
Poisoned sandwich tea party starts now

Eat up
If you're lucky you won't rot


Eat up
It's your turn
Eat till you drop 


Eat up
Maybe this time you'll be caught


Eat up
Fill your stomach till it pops

[Both]
Eat up
Eat it all just eat it all
Cause there's no poison after all


I've cleared mountains and dungeons
Iron maiden
My Lady has spoken
"Ga1ahad, you will shall never collapse"
So I charged up my lasers


Talila lulila
That makes your bones stronger than steel
Tulila talila
That backs up your thoughts to the cloud
Truth or false
It's the logic that dictates it all
Rising edge ticks the clock
Stimulates you flip flop

Generate
Oscillate
Let your blood fill the gates
Multiplex
Process registration

Wipe off your pus
Grind down your vitamins
The end justifies the means
Open the book
Turn to page 617 -- Scientific Witchery


Someday
I'll conquer the land have you slayed


Blast away
Blast away
Don't be like Lancel0t
You are the new upgrade


I appreciate your thoughts
But you've given me too much to tolerate


I've done so much for you
But you treat me this way

[Both]
No forgiveness for this endless love
My goddess never looked at me


Finally our wounds closed


Our wounds closed


Turned into

[Both]
Purple scabs
Kiss me tenderly gently violently


There's no undo and there's no repeat


Can't go back to how we used to be

[Both]
There's no restart but only proceed
Take up from where we've left off and see​



----------
Triple positive outlook (2w3-9-7w6). The song has strong positive outlook vibe, though the narrator isn't necessarily triple positive outlook (probably not). If you want something to melt or warm your heart, this is the song for you. 





Lyrics:

* *





What seems to be endless 
Pointless colourless 
It’s a mess, you know 
This hopeless life of mine 
No friends to be with 
I’m really so jealous of all the beautiful colours of yours 

Heavy shadows, scary nightfall erase all the lines I’ve got 
I want to scream but can’t open my mouth 
A broken piece of chalk is enough to connect the dots 
Because I’m still alive 
There must be a meaning, right? 

People in this world are colourful 
The ugly and the beautiful 
Make up colours in this world 
Hey 
Just pick up your pencil crayons 
And be colourful 
I’m sure this world is wonderful 

Showered in happiness 
My blossoming friendship 
It’s a bless, I know 
Your kindness led my way 
‘Cause of my wariness 
I was so blinded from all the unusual colours of mine 

To think that I was so scared over nothing at all 
I guess I was too young to know myself 
In the future even if my lines are all tangled up 
I’ll still be alive 
And that’s what matters, right? 

People in this world are incredible 
So strong and so admirable 
Each one is a miracle 
Hey 
Just pick up your pencil crayons 
And stay colourful 
You see? This world is wonderful 

Even though I may not be able to erase all my mistakes 
I can paint on another page 
Because everyone around you have always lived that way 
There’s so much to your life 
Everything will be alright 

People in this world are colourful 
The ugly and the beautiful 
Make up colours in this world 
Hey 
Just pick up your pencil crayons 
And be colourful 
Because this world is wonderful



Original song (in Japanese):




-------
Triple compliant: 6w5-1w2-2w1 so/sp. As I wrote in the "6 song" thread in the type 6 subforum, I think this song is a pretty clear-cut 6.







> In 2057 Taiwan is a highly developed country. However, there is a potential energy crisis behind the high-tech industries.
> Instead of actively developing alternative energy options and creating policies for energy saving, the government simply decided to reactivate nuclear power.
> On top of that, there is no proper disposal method for the enriched nuclear waste. This whole situation causes great indignation, unleashing a series of protests.


Addendum: the government doesn't heed their advice, and guess what? something bad happens smh







> 21 December 2059 — An earthquake of magnitude 9.2 hit the Turtle Mountain Island and its active volcanoes.
> The earthquake and tsunami damaged the power grid of the Nuclear Power Plant and the reactor's cooling system.
> The plant’s hydrogen gas leak caused an explosion that in turn led to large amounts of radioactive release. The government issued an order to evacuate residents within a radius of 40 km of the power plant.
> The powerful earthquake caused more than half of the buildings in Taipei to collapse, putting most of them on the endangered buildings list. It is difficult to even estimate the number of victims.
> The capital and government's administrative agencies had to move to the central Southern area. Taipei is nothing but an empty city with broken walls at this point.


Entire Chapter T story: https://www.rayark.com/g/cytus/timeline/​


----------



## Stellafera

Jakuri said:


> Addendum: the government doesn't heed their advice, and guess what? something bad happens


*Compliant Types be like*


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Stellafera said:


> I agree, but less in terms of genre than subject matter. Also, it's less of a "these elements pop up in music, clearly you must be that type!" thing and more of a "why do you like music with these elements?". Otherwise my musical tastes would probably peg me as a So-dominant 317.


Yeah, that makes sense. I started thinking about it because some 6s I know seems to like more calm music, for example, which makes sense since it's not usually the most calm type. While I've heard 9s can like very angry music because that's a safe outlet for what they usually avoid, I guess. And this might be a bit silly but I used to type at 6 but that was one of the things that made me wonder because I don't usually care for music to calm me. But 6w7 might be less interested in that compared to 6w5. I tend to like things to be a bit "fun" at least.

But yeah



> I swear that half of my playlist is some sort of variation on "I'm in a situation that I'm accustomed to but it's actually really bad beneath the surface".


Neat.


----------



## aquasoul

Type 4 -

Gila - Beach House





Exit Music (For a Film) - Radiohead





Junkies Promise - Sonic Youth





I Wanna Be Adored - Stone Roses


----------



## aquasoul

Type 6 -

Hey - The Pixies 





Subterranean Homesick Blues - Bob Dylan 





Train in Vain - The Clash





Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## aquasoul

Type 8 - 

Call Me - Blondie 





Gimme Danger - The Stooges





Rooster - Alice in Chains





When the Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## FearAndTrembling

It's my life, don't you forget.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

1






Little miss, little miss little miss can't be wrong
Ain't no body gonna bow no more when you sound your gong
Little miss, little miss little miss can't be wrong
Whatcha go'n do to get into another one of these here
Rock 'n' roll songs


----------



## FearAndTrembling

5






God money I'll do anything for you.
God money just tell me what you want me to
God money nail me up against the wall.
God money don't want everything he wants it all.
No you can't take it
No you can't take it
No you can't take that away from me
No you can't take it
No you can't take it
No you can't take that away from me
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.

God money's not looking for the cure.
God money's not concerned with the sick among the pure.
God money let's go dancing on the backs of the bruised.
God money's not one to choose
No you can't take it
No you can't take it
No you can't take that away from me
No you can't take it
No you can't take it
No you can't take that away from me
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.


----------



## owlet

Head type?






* *




It ain't always merry
to notice there's a line
Life is kinda scary
when you are left behind
All the loved ones lost to you
used to be somewhere
you know you will follow too
and you don't really care to just go nowhere

And so you keep them all alive
(In your head)
I tell you I know The Reaper
No light and no eternal life
(what I said)
I tell you I know The Reaper

sweetest of all lies
one of everlasting life
No one wants to die
but we do, so we hide
What you fail to realize
is there's no need to fear
you live on in the hearts and minds
of those who hold you dear, who are right here

And so you keep them all alive
(In your head)
I tell you I know The Reaper
No light and no eternal life
(what I said)
I tell you I know The Reaper

All the others
They already know The Reaper
All the others
They already know The Reaper

And so you keep yourself alive
(in your head)
You don't wanna know The Reaper
No light and no eternal life
(what I said)
I tell you I know The Reaper


----------



## Stellafera

owlet said:


> Head type?
> 
> 
> * *


Yeah, seems 6ish.

------

time for yet another showtune spectacular 

*So-dominant Type 6 ---> Type 3 (stress point)*






_I know expectations are wild 
And almost beyond my fulfillment
But they won't hear
A word of a doubt or see signs of weakness
My nigh on impossible duty is clear_

"I'm not on board at all but I've got to fake it till I make it" just seems like a very 6->3 sentiment. 

*Actual Distressed Type 3*






_Oh no, you must believe
That one day you're bound to find
A Stronger Suit_

It occurs to me that this song is pretty similar to _Legally Blonde_ from the titular musical, which I posted some time earlier in this thread. Both are 3ish and melancholy. Apparently I like the combo and so do Broadway lyricists.


----------



## Elscar

8:






8 Sx(/So):






This part of the lyrics is Sx/So:

_I've got to follow my heart no matter how far. I've gotta roll the dice, never look back and never think twice._

8's connection to 2:


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 6w7*






Obviously insomnia can affect anyone in real life, but as a trope/symbol it really seems fitting for the head triad. All the mental clutter and buzzing coming together. Also, this song speaks to the 6 desire for peace of mind but also the type's simultaneous attachment to their alertness. 

_It's hard to say that I'd rather stay awake when I'm asleep
'Cause everything is never as it seems_

Owl City comes across as 6w7 in general.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

2? About caring for others. Cheering them up.

The ballad evolved from "Hey Jules", a song McCartney wrote to comfort John Lennon's son,Julian, during his parents' divorce.

And I really relate to the line : It's a fool who plays it cool, by making this world a little colder."






Hey Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better
Hey Jude, don't be afraid
You were made to go out and get her
The minute you let her under your skin
Then you begin to make it better
And anytime you feel the pain, hey Jude, refrain
Don't carry the world upon your shoulders
For well you know that it's a fool who plays it cool
By making his world a little colder
Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah
Hey Jude, don't let me down
You have found her, now go and get her
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better

So let it out and let it in, hey Jude, begin
You're waiting for someone to perform with
And don't you know that it's just you, hey Jude, you'll do
The movement you need is on your shoulder
Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah yeah


----------



## fawning

7w8
Bizarre mix of indulgence, hyperactivity and aggression in a song not surreptitiously hinting at a spontaneous orgy.







* *






> "Bounce"
> 
> Jump, Bounce, Down, Up
> 
> I went out on a date,
> With a girl, a bit late,
> She had so many friends,
> Gliding through many hands.
> I brought my pogo stick,
> Just to show her a trick,
> She had so many friends,
> Gliding through many hands.
> 
> Jump Pogo
> Bounce Pogo,
> Down Pogo, Up Pogo
> 
> Unannounced twister games,
> All players with no names,
> They lined up double quick,
> But just one pogo stick,
> Everyone gets to play,
> Runaway, expose,
> It was so exotic,
> But just one pogo stick.
> 
> Jump Pogo
> Bounce Pogo,
> Down Pogo, Up Pogo
> 
> Oh, I like to spread you out,
> Touching whoever's behind
> 
> Jump Pogo
> Bounce Pogo,
> Down Pogo, Up Pogo


----------



## Dangerose

5w6 so/sp







* *





In Vienna things get better every day, 
There are wonders to see 
While we waltz the night away. 
Viennese perfection fills the details of our lives 
Where the future reflects 
And the past always survives 

Let us talk of cabbages and kings 
Not the shadow waiting in the wings… 

See them dance to my tune 
Hear them speak the words I say 
When I bid them to be happy 
They are happy to obey. 

See them swagger and strut 
As I give them back their nerve 
Observe 
The master of the strings! 

There is discontentment out among the young upstarts 
They're uneasy, restless 
Or they are only bleeding hearts. 
Shouldn’t we be careful 
It’s as if the walls have ears 
Makes no difference – you see, 
It’s been this way for years. 

Let us see what fate tomorrow brings 
Till we understand the grander scheme of these things. 

Let them plot, let them plan, 
Let them think they’re in control. 
When I bid them to be with me, 
They are with me heart and soul 
Let them fret in the end 
They will get what they deserve 
To serve 
The master of the strings! 

If I lift a finger then a favour gets bestowed 
Move it this way, let’s say 
And another one is owed. 
Pull a little left until the radicals agree 
Then a pull to the right 
To control the bourgeoisie 

Make another promise seem sincere 
Pull another string and make it disappear. 

There’s a sense of balance you develop or you fall 
What approaches protocol at an angle. 
One develops talents for discreet diplomacy 
It’s a question of degree 
Оr the strings will tangle 

I survive by my wits and apologize to none 
When they ask me to advise them 
I advise them till I’d won. 
They may smile, they may frown, 
But it’s all the same to me – you see, 
I’m master of the strings! 

Let us dance, let us sing, let us all be light-at-day 
When he bids us to be happy, 
We are happy to obey. 
We will smile, wait in style 
Till he bids us to proceed 
We need 
The master of the strings 

He is good, he is kind, he is everybody’s friend, 
When he bids us all to follow, 
We will follow to the end. 
He just wants what is best, 
Our opinions are all his 
He is 
The master of the strings! 

We serve 
The master of the strings 

Long live 
The master of the strings!













3w2 sp/so


----------



## Dangerose

The most awesome song from the English demo I don't know how to type, want to say the girl's part is 2 or 1...Taafe is still a 5 or 6 






_

TAAFFE:
As you know, dear,
Life’s expensive.
It can make people so apprehensive
Life has a high cost of living -
It's the nature of the beast.

MARIA:
I agree, Sir,
But, you see, Sir,
Giving in seldom lowers the fee, Sir.
Life can be quite cold enough, don't you think,
Even in coats made of mink.

TAAFFE:
Let's not quibble for
A few guilders more.
Name your price, please.

MARIA:
I don't compromise
And I never appease.
What can we do except...

BOTH:
Live, die, hope for the best!

TAAFFE:
Take what you can and forget all the rest.
Why risk tomorrow today
When you can salvage it all?

BOTH:
Laugh, cry, do what you must!

TAAFFE:
Don't put your faith in a man you can't trust.
He won't be there to protect you
When you start to fall.
The writings on the wall!

MARIA:
I am truthful.

TAAFFE:
As am I, dear.
But so much of the truth is a lie, dear.
Once we believed that the whole world was flat,
Now we all laugh about that.

MARIA:
I believe in love
Like the stars above
Everlasting.

TAAFFE:
Even stars went out
And in time went away
Nothing can make them stay.

BOTH:
Live, die, hope for the best!

MARIA:
Tomorrow be damned, but today I'm still blessed!
I'm not afraid of your threats.
I'm not a bluff you can call.

BOTH:
Laugh, cry, do what you must!

MARIA:
I won't back down, I suggest you adjust
I'm still the one that he loves
And he needs after all
The writings on the wall

TAAFFE:
He will move on, my dear,
By this time next year,
There'll be someone new,
Someone just like you
Who believes in love
And the stars above.
No one can make him stay!

BOTH:
Live, die, hope for the best!

TAAFFE:
Love can prove difficult under arrest.

MARIA:
Freedom is seldom for free,
And love can scale any wall!

BOTH:
Laugh, cry, do what you must!

TAAFFE:
Ashes to ashes, and so dust to dust.

MARIA:
Yes, and I'll see you in Hell
Before I will crawl!

TAAFFE:
Writings on the wall...

MARIA:
But the words, like you, are small!

TAAFFE:
Writings on the wall!

BOTH:
On the wall!
_


----------



## mistakenforstranger

This banging song was in my head today. I'd say 7w8.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I only know one song from T Rex and it is so overplayed. That song sounds like it too. But it isn't. lol. They aren't bad I just heard them a lot. Fuck, now I am gonna have to post that one too. Actually I won't. lol. But here is a similar song. 

Long cool woman in a black dress.






Saturday night I was downtown
Working for the FBI
Sittin' in a nest of bad men
Whiskey bottles piling high

Bootlegging boozer on the west side
Full of people who are doing wrong
Just about to call up the DA man
When I heard this woman sing a song

A pair of 45's made me open my eyes
My temperature started to rise
She was a long cool woman in a black dress
Just-a 5'9, beautiful, tall
With just one look I was a bad mess
'Cause that long cool woman had it all

I saw her heading to the table
Like a tall walking big black cat


----------



## FearAndTrembling

7?






Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk
I'm a woman's man: no time to talk
Music loud and women warm, I've been kicked around
Since I was born
And now it's all right, it's okay
And you may look the other way
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin'
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive

Well now, I get low and I get high
And if I can't get either, I really try
Got the wings of heaven on my shoes
I'm a dancin' man and I just can't lose
You know it's all right, it's okay
I'll live to see another day
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man


----------



## FearAndTrembling

mistakenforstranger said:


> This banging song was in my head today. I'd say 7w8.



I type 7 now. Sexual 7. Was reading this, you've probably seen but it mentions how 4 and sexual 7 can look alike. They are both romantics. lol. I agree with this. I look more serious than I am. I have more of a positive outlook. Someone from school recently said I was "brooding". I look like it. 

*The darkest subtype of 7, the Sexual 7 possesses a somewhat brooding, melancholy quality which can resemble 4 (though he is, at this core, positive outlook and more self indulgent). He is likely to live out much of his time in indulging his vivid imagination and wild fantasies, mixed in with addictive tendencies and spurts of hedonism (similar to his Sp cousin, but often of a more narcotic nature which can resemble 9). If the Self Preservation 7 exhibits most visibly 7's fear of deprivation, the Sexual 7 most visibly displays 7's frustration; constantly longing for something out of reach, fantastical and out-of-this-world (King Arthur's search for the Holy Grail rings reminiscent of this subtype). Much of this frustration will be sexual in nature, as he is very picky when it comes to love and has probably invested countless hours dreaming up his ideal lover, for whom he searches desperately and fears he will never meet. Despite his darker, more introverted side, the Sexual 7 has a louder, more flamboyant side to his personality. He often possesses a distinct charisma and a flair for the dramatic and theatrical (which, at times, can border on delusional) which, coupled with his eclectic tastes and style, make him hard to miss in a crowd. Careers he is suited to include artistic pursuits, inspirational speaking and any career in which his unique perspective and insights can be put to use. *


----------



## Stellafera

*Protip for Reactive Types*






_It's what you don't do, it's what you don't say
I know you love me, I don't need proof_

4s, 6s, 8s

this one for you


----------



## 0+n*1

3w4

Foreign dreams have deformed me almost
Now I wonder how foreign dreams could be so real and so beautiful
And it seems it's not enough of your dreams again


----------



## mistakenforstranger

FearAndTrembling said:


> I type 7 now. Sexual 7. Was reading this, you've probably seen but it mentions how 4 and sexual 7 can look alike. They are both romantics. lol. I agree with this. I look more serious than I am. I have more of a positive outlook. Someone from school recently said I was "brooding". I look like it.
> 
> *The darkest subtype of 7, the Sexual 7 possesses a somewhat brooding, melancholy quality which can resemble 4 (though he is, at this core, positive outlook and more self indulgent). He is likely to live out much of his time in indulging his vivid imagination and wild fantasies, mixed in with addictive tendencies and spurts of hedonism (similar to his Sp cousin, but often of a more narcotic nature which can resemble 9). If the Self Preservation 7 exhibits most visibly 7's fear of deprivation, the Sexual 7 most visibly displays 7's frustration; constantly longing for something out of reach, fantastical and out-of-this-world (King Arthur's search for the Holy Grail rings reminiscent of this subtype). Much of this frustration will be sexual in nature, as he is very picky when it comes to love and has probably invested countless hours dreaming up his ideal lover, for whom he searches desperately and fears he will never meet. Despite his darker, more introverted side, the Sexual 7 has a louder, more flamboyant side to his personality. He often possesses a distinct charisma and a flair for the dramatic and theatrical (which, at times, can border on delusional) which, coupled with his eclectic tastes and style, make him hard to miss in a crowd. Careers he is suited to include artistic pursuits, inspirational speaking and any career in which his unique perspective and insights can be put to use. *


Interesting. I like Beatrice Chestnut's descriptions of the subtypes best, because it's based more on Naranjo's teachings. I will say I actually used to think my sx-7 friend was a 4w3, because of how intense and dramatic she would be, but one thing that's different is she's always on the go, doing a million things (I exaggerate) to stay busy, so she doesn't have to feel the pain inside. She's ExFP too (as she's tested ENFP and ESFP), and has taken both an Enneagram test/MBTI test, so it's not like I'm just speculating on her type. As a 4, I fall into my pain unconsciously, to point of it paralyzing me. I hold onto it too much, and how flawed I believe I am at a core level. Like Nietzsche. You stare too long into the abyss, eventually it stares back. 7s seem to be running from the encroaching darkness. 4s, especially unhealthy, can feel they _are_ the darkness, and live life in the shadows, where they believe they belong, building a mystery. Most wouldn't know about my private struggles, though, but that's how I've seen things. Just my observations.

http://personalitycafe.com/type-7-f...en-subtypes-acccording-beatrice-chestnut.html

I think you've posted this before:


----------



## Rose for a Heart

FearAndTrembling said:


> *The darkest subtype of 7, the Sexual 7 possesses a somewhat brooding, melancholy quality which can resemble 4 (though he is, at this core, positive outlook and more self indulgent). He is likely to live out much of his time in indulging his vivid imagination and wild fantasies, mixed in with addictive tendencies and spurts of hedonism (similar to his Sp cousin, but often of a more narcotic nature which can resemble 9). If the Self Preservation 7 exhibits most visibly 7's fear of deprivation, the Sexual 7 most visibly displays 7's frustration; constantly longing for something out of reach, fantastical and out-of-this-world (King Arthur's search for the Holy Grail rings reminiscent of this subtype). Much of this frustration will be sexual in nature, as he is very picky when it comes to love and has probably invested countless hours dreaming up his ideal lover, for whom he searches desperately and fears he will never meet. Despite his darker, more introverted side, the Sexual 7 has a louder, more flamboyant side to his personality. He often possesses a distinct charisma and a flair for the dramatic and theatrical (which, at times, can border on delusional) which, coupled with his eclectic tastes and style, make him hard to miss in a crowd. Careers he is suited to include artistic pursuits, inspirational speaking and any career in which his unique perspective and insights can be put to use. *


I had crush on a 7w8 sx/sp. And my gosh he was charismatic. Tritype 278. And I also found that Fi-PoLR offensive but adorable at the same time, it's hard to put into words. I had such conflicting feelings about him. I honestly can't put up with 7's non-committed nature. I tend to spill my guts with people I like; I tend to spill my guts otherwise too though. But specially with someone who I think could "love" me, finally. If that makes sense *blushes*

He was also unflinchingly unashamed about his sexuality. In high school he had acquired the unfortunate reputation of being a "skirt-chaser." I still had a crush on him, I don't know why. I think he was do different from me...maybe a case of opposites attract. He was never "flamboyant, dramatic or theatrical" though. But he had a strong, confident personality. He also had ADHD and a ridiculously high IQ xD so that might contribute to that too. 

But I certainly didn't know the frustration side of 7s before I encountered the enneagram, and that he might have been searching for that too, specially as sx first. Makes sense.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

9?












I used to get some lyrics wrong. In California Dreaming it says "you know the preacher likes the cold" and I turned it into "You know they teach you as the cold?" Meaning they teach that you are bad. And I added another misheard lyric from Rocket Man. "Burning out this fuse here alone" to "Burning down the streets I paved alone."

I think my lyrics are better. lol

Did you know they teach you as the cold?
burning down the streets you paved alone.


----------



## Elscar

9:






3:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I relate to this line particularly:

End up like a dog that's been beat too much
Till you spend half your life just covering up


----------



## Dangerose

7







* *





Well, things are changing quite a bit
I don't know how it's come to this
I thought that we were better off
Or worse than sitting on the fence
Can't keep crying 'bout the way I feel
Why should I, when you just don't shut up?

Well, it's coming down like rain again
I'd rather be out with my friends
I'm gonna put my jacket on
Walk right off your poison tone
I hear those girls, they sure are nice
Up on the hill, they drink and dance all night

I'm not saying I'm not your friend
That I wouldn't let you in
But I just don't think I
Can commit
to anyone

Well, there's so much that I wanna do
I haven't done without someone
Hanging on my side, It's like these words I'm saying ain't coming out right
I guess I'll walk alone, walk it off, just go home tonight

I'm not saying I'm not your friend
That I wouldn't let you in
But I just don't think I
Can commit
to anyone

I hear those girls, they sure are nice
Up on the hill, they drink and dance all night
Sounds fine to me tonight
Tonight
Tonight


----------



## Dangerose

Was thinking about it in regards to 2 and 7 hedonism:

Is this song 2 or 7?








> [Violetta:]
> Free and aimless I frolic
> From joy to joy,
> Flowing along the surface
> of life's path as I please.
> As the day is born,
> Or as the day dies,
> Happily I turn to the new delights
> That make my spirit soar.
> 
> [Alfredo:]
> Love is a heartbeat throughout the universe,
> mysterious, altering,
> the torment and delight of my heart.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

FearAndTrembling said:


> Billy Joel:
> @*mistakenforstranger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We met as soulmates
> On Parris Inland
> We left as inmates
> From an asylum
> And we were sharp
> As sharp as knives
> And we were so gung
> ho to lay down our lives
> We came in spastic
> Like tameless horses
> We left in plastic
> As numbered corpses
> And we learned fast
> To travel light
> Our arms were heavy
> but our bellies were tight
> We had no homefront
> We had no soft soap
> They sent us playboy
> They gave us bob hope
> We dug in deep
> And shot on sight
> And prayed to Jesus Christ
> with all of our might
> We had no cameras
> To shoot the landscape
> We passed the hash pipe
> And played our Doors tapes
> And it was dark
> So dark at night
> And we held onto each other
> Like brother to brother
> We promised our mothers we'd write
> And we would all go down together
> We said we'd all go down together
> 
> Remember Charlie
> Remember Baker
> They left their childhood
> On every acre
> And who was wrong
> And who was right
> It didn't matter
> in the thick of the fight
> 
> We, held the day
> In the palm of our hands
> They, ruled the night
> And the night, seemed to last
> as long as six weeks
> On Parris Island
> We held the coastline
> They held the highland
> And they were sharp
> As sharp as knives
> They heard the hum of the mortars
> They counted the rotors
> And waited for us to arrive


Seems Fe or social subtype 6. Brotherhood, loyalty, living and dying for something greater than one's self. 

I like Bowie's take on war. Who will love Aladdin Sane? A lad insane. And that piano solo is otherworldly. I think it's more of a 4-ish take on it. Romanticism and the painful, inevitable disillusionment. I see that in Billy Joel's song too, but I think Bowie is more cynical and ironic. Joel is more hopeful in the end, like he was writing for the experience of the troops. Bowie's more on the outside.

And we would all go down together
We said we'd all go down together
Yes we would all go down together






Watching him dash away
Swinging an old bouquet (dead roses)
Sake and strange divine
Uh-huh-huh-uh-huh-huhh (You'll make it)

Passionate bright young things
Takes him away to war (Don't fake it)
Sadden glissando strings
Uh-huh-huh-uh-huh-huhh (You'll make it)

Who will love Aladdin Sane
Battle cries and champagne
Just in time for sunrise
Who will love Aladdin Sane

Motor sensational
Paris or maybe hell (I'm waiting)
Clutches of sad remains
Waits for aladdin sane (You'll make it)

Who will love Aladdin Sane
Millions weep a fountain
Just in case of sunrise
Who will love Aladdin Sane

...will love Aladdin Sane
...will love Aladdin Sane

They say the lights are oh so bright on Broadway



FearAndTrembling said:


> @mistakenforstranger would you say you have a low frustration tolerance? I do. You don't really seem to have one. I get annoyed quick and engage in self defeating behavior. 7s are know for seeking pleasure and avoiding pain. Which is not a good life strategy. lol
> 
> Proponents of Albert Ellis' Rational Emotive Behavioral Therapy cite a construct or concept they call low frustration tolerance (LFT), or "short-term hedonism" in order to partly explain behaviors like procrastination and certain other apparentlyparadoxical or self-defeating behavior. It is defined as seeking immediate pleasure or avoidance of pain at the cost of long-term stress and defeatism.
> The concept was originally developed by psychologist Albert Ellis who theorized that low frustration tolerance is an evaluative component in dysfunctional and irrational beliefs. Behaviors are then derived towards avoiding frustrating events which, paradoxically, lead to increased frustration and even greater mental stress.
> In REBT the opposite construct is "high frustration tolerance".
> Furthermore, low frustration tolerance is characteristic of conditions such as:
> 
> 
> 
> Depression[1]
> Asperger's syndrome[2]
> ADHD.[3]


Yeah, I would think I have low LFT. That's interesting you think so too. Yeah, of all types, 7s probably have the highest LFT. I'm a pretty big procrastinator, though. However, I think I put up with a lot in terms of frustration. I go without far too long, delay gratification, and put up with too much, so in the end I'm a pretty frustrated person. 4s are frustration types, but I don't think you'd see that openly in me, which is fitting for sp-4s. I grin and bear it. I think this partly explains my view of life...



> Self-Preservation Fours do not communicate sensitivity, suffering, shame, or envy, though they may feel all these things and they have the same depth and capacity for feeling as the other Fours. They learn to swallow a lot without complaining. Endurance is a virtue for them, and they hope their self-sacrifices will be recognized and appreciated, though they don't talk about them very much.
> 
> Like the other Fours, Self-preservation Fours feel a need to suffer in the unconscious hope that this will bring them love and acceptance; but unlike the other two, they suffer in silence. Their willingness to suffer without complaint is their way of seeking redemption without talking about them, hoping that others will see this, admire them for it, and help them to meet their needs. Instead of displaying the need to suffer, they have a tendency to deny their envy and bear too much suffering and frustration as a result.
> 
> As Naranjo explains, the other two Four subtypes are too sensitive to frustration. They either suffer too much or they make you suffer too much (as a compensation for their suffering). The Self-Preservation subtype is the countertype Four because they go to the other extreme, developing a high capacity to internalize and bear frustration. They make a virtue of resistance to frustration.


----------



## Stellafera

Going to go a bit meta here with a mismatch of song goal and singer type:

*Sx-Last Trying To Sound Sx-ish*






_That vixen, she's a master of disguise!
I see danger, when I look in her eyes.
She's so foxy, she could lead to my demise.
So I'm running, 'cause I've run out of time._

Sorry Adam Young, you tried and the song's fun, but you're pretty Sp/So. :wink: There's just something unconvincing about his delivery of the lyrics, or at least unfamiliar, like they're new to the character of the song. Sx-types tend to see that dangerous exhilarating energy as a two-way street. _Watch out, I might become something else._ Sx-lasts are comparatively declawed. 

Compare with 

*Sx Type For Realsies*






_Under the influence, I got no defense
It might be criminal, but still I just can't quit
Under the influence, I'll take the consequence
Well if it's poisonous, let it take my last breath_

Owl City compares himself to James Bond, but this is much more of a James Bond theme. 

----

Hm, I feel like some protest-y songs could probably have "is clearly trying to look like a So-dom and failing" aspects, but I can't think of any off the top of my head. Would be interested in seeing an unconvincing Sp song too.


----------



## Dangerose

Ooh, I like this idea @Stellafera!

I personally feel like Taylor Swift has a lot of unconvincing sx songs but I have started to consider her as so/sx so I won't include that.

Sx-last doing sx is probably more obvious.

I think sp gets used to sound sultry and I'm trying to think of examples of this from non sp-firsts, I think it's a definite 'thing'

Is Christina Aguilera so/sx?






don't think this is unconvincing, just that 'not genuine sp'


----------



## FearAndTrembling

2?






Is a 2 a genie in a bottle? I think we discussed some type being a genie. I Dream of Genie seems 2. Tho I never really watched it.

I feel like I've been locked up tight
For a century of lonely nights
Waiting for someone to release me

(I'm a genie in a bottle baby
Gotta rub me the right way honey
I'm a genie in a bottle baby
Come come, come on and let me out)


----------



## Stellafera

Little Lotte said:


> I think sp gets used to sound sultry and I'm trying to think of examples of this from non sp-firsts, I think it's a definite 'thing'


I like that description of how Sp-lasts would interpret the function. Genuine Sp energy is sort of homey so that definitely stands out as weird. This seems like a Sp/So song:






I don't listen to much Muse so IDK how I'd type the band usually, but as a So-dom this feels an Sx/Sp's baby attempt at the instinct

*So-Last Trying To Seem So-ish
*




_
Rise up and take the power back, it's time that
The fat cats had a heart attack, you know that
Their time is coming to an end
We have to unify and watch our flag ascend
_
Again, nice song, but super vague... "they"? Who the heck is "they"? Why are "they" so monothlic? We're all part of whatever system you're denigrating anyways... Social types are very pluralistic, which is hard for So-lasts to conceptualize in my experience. There has to be a winner and a loser. Somebody to stare down and go head to head with. I don't get that. 

Compare to a So-dom song

*Frustration-Triad (1 or 4 most likely) So-dom*






_Have you ever been to a birthday
Party for children?
And one of the children
Won't stop screaming?
'Cause he's just a little
Attention attractor

When he grows up
To be a comic or actor
He'll be rewarded
For never maturing
For never under-
Standing or learning

That every day
Can't be about him
There's other people
You selfish asshole_

Systems, systems systems. There's this constant zooming in and out between _me_ and _everyone_ and how they intersect. The story above is especially So-ish with the hatred of selfishness and the broad view it takes.


----------



## Dangerose

FearAndTrembling said:


> 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a 2 a genie in a bottle? I think we discussed some type being a genie. I Dream of Genie seems 2. Tho I never really watched it.
> 
> I feel like I've been locked up tight
> For a century of lonely nights
> Waiting for someone to release me
> 
> (I'm a genie in a bottle baby
> Gotta rub me the right way honey
> I'm a genie in a bottle baby
> Come come, come on and let me out)


I think I said genie seemed 3ish and most seem to type Christina as a 3. 

Sounds like an awkward sex metaphor before anything type-related though...






Barney also a 3 imo btw :laughing:


----------



## mistakenforstranger

I think The Shins are sx-last, as probably James Mercer is too, who writes all their songs:







* *




She shone up bright like a knife
Wearing tennis shorts made of stripes
Hand in hand to the grass and we got it right
Got it nice, nice, nice
*Just a glimpse of an ankle and I*
*React like it's 1805*
And I'd swim to the poles just to find the right satellite
It'll take all of my strength to give up


But you all know I tried
So forget about it, girl
*My head's like a kite*
*When such a creature I sight*


To town!
Where you're feet leave no prints on the ground
Have I left my home just to whine in this microphone?
It gets worse every time that we talk
Can't afford to be just one in a flock
But that's your lot
When you're after such a well-made lock
Who was classically trained to give up


And my friends know I tried
So forget about it, girl
Even I don't know why
I can't just stay the course
Keep my hands on the wheel
Our detractors were right
*My head's like a kite*
*All my thoughts run astray*
*And I'm a walking cliche*
*When such a creature I sight*


A sx-last (sp-dom) meets a sx-dom :laughing::







* *




I finally had all my ducks in a row,
Peace and quiet, by means of subtraction.
And how she got in, I'm not sure that I know.
Two weeks on and my spine was in traction, my eyes in a basket.


*My gut and my heart are so out of phase,*
*And that kind of girl she ain't nobody's daughter.*
*I'm just not used to these powerful waves*
She's shining the brass and I'm taking on water.
What am I to do now?


I call on a beautiful witch with a moral compass
Bait and Switch


*Hide from my psychic derailer,*
*Drive this car to the sea,*
*Spend the night as high as I can*
*In a towering hemlock.*


*But it's no use I can always be found*
*A creature of habit has no real protection.*
*I'll tell her I leave if she don't settle down*
She sees it's a lie on closer inspection
Like everyone else does.


Been rubbing a terrible charm,
Holding smoke in my arms
*I'm just a simple man
Cursed with an honest heart
Watch her go and tear it all apart*


Been rubbing a terrible charm,
Holding smoke in my arms
I'm just a simple man
Cursed with an honest heart
Watch her go and tear it all apart




Probably his most sx-song, written for his wife, but it isn't very sx:







* *




Into this strange elastic world
Pontus kindly gave up a pearl
Of his eternal stone and mud
And ain't she lovely bone and blood
Born of the sea


A thousand miles away from me
A court of angels
Wards of the sun
A future forming
A curse undone


Under our softly burning lamps she takes her time
Telling stories of our possible lives
And love is the ink in the well when her body writes


I've been selfish and full of pride
And she knows deep down there's a little child
But I've got a good side to me as well
And it's that she loves in spite of everything else


A song in the tree has distracted her mind
Some other curious form of life
Has made its presence to her known
And she coos so gently, soft and low
Her shining face in a million reflections
On tiny raindrops that fall in a veil
*Over our city like notes from above*
*It overwhelms me I just ain't that tough*


It's not that the darkness can't touch our lives
I know it will in time
But she's no ordinary valentine
And now when the sun goes down she sheds a darling light


I've been selfish and full of pride
And she knows deep down there's a little child
But I've got a good side to me as well
And it's that she loves in spite of everything else


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Yeah, @*mistakenforstranger* , I have never seen you really lose your cool. Like there are many people on here who could get banned and nobody would be shocked. Like myself. Many others. People like you don't get banned. lol. I think you mentioned something about it being sx too. That we are out of control. And I agree that 7 in general would have a low frustration tolerance. We don't like boring and unpleasant things. I am always taking off on people. The minute I am not having fun anymore I am gone.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I remember watching a special on Buddy Holly. He was all about time. Always in a rush. Even at such a young age. He asked his gf to marry him young and she said maybe they should wait. Holly says he aint got time to wait. He never had time. He was killed in the famous plane crash. The day the music died.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

2. Or maybe a 7 bragging. Anything you want, you got it. Anything you need, baby you got it. Anything at all. You got it. Baby. 

love this song:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I like the symbolism in this song. White and black depend on each other. Opposites. Their contrast reveals things. Teaches things. In all dark nothing can be seen, in all light nothing can be seen. It is the interplay of the opposites that makes it work.

The ink is black, the page is white
Together we learn to read and write


----------



## FearAndTrembling

What is Lady Gaga? 2 or 7? lol. I seem to think everybody is 2 or 7 but she seems to be a positive type and isn't a 9.

 “Positive Outlook means something different to each of the three types. For Twos, being positive is really a belief in people and relationships, a tendency to see the best in others and a desire to bring this quality out in them. For Sevens, a positive outlook is in the mind, a belief that anything is possible, a sense of why feel bad when you could feel good, and a belief that their job is to create joy and positivity in the world. For Nines, the positive outlook is lower key and less intense, but still positive as they can see both and all sides of a situation, move away from tension and negativity because it stresses them physically.”


Don't be drag, just be a queen
Whether you're broke or evergreen
You're black, white, beige, chola descent
You're Lebanese, you're orient

Whether life's disabilities
Left you outcast, bullied or teased
Rejoice and love yourself today
'Cause baby, you were born this way







Muhammad Ali is probably a 7.

“Impossible is just a big word thrown around by small men who find it easier to live in the world they've been given than to explore the power they have to change it. Impossible is not a fact. It's an opinion. Impossible is not a declaration. It's a dare. Impossible is potential. Impossible is temporary. Impossible is nothing.”
― Muhammad Ali


----------



## d e c a d e n t

FearAndTrembling said:


> Yeah, @*mistakenforstranger* , I have never seen you really lose your cool. Like there are many people on here who could get banned and nobody would be shocked. Like myself. Many others. People like you don't get banned. lol. I think you mentioned something about it being sx too. That we are out of control. And I agree that 7 in general would have a low frustration tolerance. We don't like boring and unpleasant things. I am always taking off on people. The minute I am not having fun anymore I am gone.


I feel I have a low frustration tolerance but then I am more prone to play it safe and not as likely to get banned. Even if I wasn't shy and stuff I would probably prefer to be sneaky, lol.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Distortions said:


> I feel I have a low frustration tolerance but then I am more prone to play it safe and not as likely to get banned. Even if I wasn't shy and stuff I would probably prefer to be sneaky, lol.



I have seen you get mean.

But I like to spice things up. lol. If something isn't exciting I will try to make it so. If there isn't drama I will work on creating it. lol. The person who convinced me of EIE said I have "a flair for forum drama". I try to make waves instantly. 7s are always looking at boundaries. I walk into a debate and push it to its boundaries. Escalate. lol. It excites me. Gets my heart pumping. Scares me too. But makes me feel alive. That may be Se seeking.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

FearAndTrembling said:


> I have seen you get mean.
> 
> But I like to spice things up. lol. If something isn't exciting I will try to make it so. If there isn't drama I will work on creating it. lol. The person who convinced me of EIE said I have "a flair for forum drama". I try to make waves instantly. 7s are always looking at boundaries. I walk into a debate and push it to its boundaries. Escalate. lol. It excites me. Gets my heart pumping. Scares me too. But makes me feel alive. That may be Se seeking.


I can see that being both Se(and/or Fe?) and 7-related yeah. 

And yeah, sometimes I can be. And then I might regret it afterwards, but then I can also regret not being meaner sometimes. So it can be best to not be too inhibited when it comes to that at times.


----------



## Dangerose

FearAndTrembling said:


> What is Lady Gaga? 2 or 7? lol. I seem to think everybody is 2 or 7 but she seems to be a positive type and isn't a 9.


I used to think she was 3 and I could still buy that but I got convinced of 2

This seems 2ish for instance idk







* *





Whoa whoa I'm in love with Juda-as, Juda-as
Whoa whoa I'm in love with Juda-as, Juda-as
Juda-as! Juda-ah-as! Judas! Juda-ah-as
Juda-as! Juda-ah-as! Judas! Ga-ah ga-ah
Juda-as! Juda-ah-as! Judas! Juda-ah-as
Juda-as! Juda-ah-as! Judas! Ga-ah ga-ah
When he calls to me, I am ready
I'll wash his feet with my hair if he needs
Forgive him when his tongue lies through his brain
Even after three times he betrays me
Ah oh I'll bring him down, bring him down, down
Ah oh a king with no crown, king with no crown
I'm just a holy fool,
Oh baby it's so cruel but
I'm still in love with Judas baby
I'm just a Holy Fool, oh baby it's so cruel
But I'm still in love with Judas baby
Whoa whoa I'm in love with Juda-as, Juda-as
Whoa whoa I'm in love with Juda-as, Juda-as
Juda-as! Juda-ah-as! Judas! Juda-ah-as
Juda-as! Juda-ah-as! Judas! Ga-ah ga-ah
I couldn't love a man so purely
Even darkness forgave his goofy way
I've learned love is like a brick you can
Build a house or sink a dead body
Ah oh I'll bring him down, bring him down, down
Ah oh a king with no crown, king with no crown
I'm just a holy fool, oh baby it's so cruel
But I'm still in love with Judas, baby
I'm just a holy fool, oh baby it's so cruel
But I'm still in love with Judas, baby
Whoa whoa I'm in love with Juda-as, Juda-as
Whoa whoa I'm in love with Juda-as, Juda-as
In the most Biblical sense,
I am beyond repentance
Fame hooker, prostitute wench, vomits her mind
But in the cultural sense
I just speak in future tense
Judas kiss me if offenced,
Or wear an ear condom next time
I wanna love you, but something's pulling me away from you
Jesus is my virtue and Judas is the demon I cling to I cling to
Just a holy fool, oh baby he's so cruel
But I'm still in love with Judas, baby
I'm just a holy fool, oh baby it's so cruel
But I'm still in love with Judas, baby
Whoa whoa I'm in love with Juda-as, Juda-as
Whoa whoa I'm in love with Juda-as, Juda-as
Juda-as! Juda-ah-as! Judas! Juda-ah-as
Juda-as! Juda-ah-as! Judas! Ga-ah ga-ah




And this is way more 2/7 than 3







* *





I am so fab
Check out
I'm blonde
I'm skinny
I'm rich,
And I'm a little bit of a bitch
I wanna dress you up in silk, Taffeta
Tailor these clothes to fit your guilt, what's your size?
This purse can hold my black card and tiara
Versace promises I will, Dolce Vita
What do you wanna wear this spring?
What do you think is the new thing?
What do you wanna wear this season?
Donatella
Mi-Mi-Bella
(I'm a rich bitch, I'm the upper class)
All of the day
(I'm the pearl to your oyster, I'm a babe)
I'm gonna smoke Marlboro Lights and drink Champagne
(I smoke Marlboro Reds and drink Champagne)
Donatella
'Cause she walks so bad, like it feels so good
Listen to her radiate her magic
Even though she knows she's misunderstood
Voodoo, Voodoo, Voo-Don-Na-Na
Walk down the runway, but don't puke, It's okay
You just had a salad today, Boulangerie
Just ask your gay friends their advice, before you
Get a spray tan on Holiday, in Taipei
What do you wanna wear this spring?
What do you think is the new thing?
What do you wanna wear this season?
Donatella
Mi-Mi-Bella
(I'm a rich bitch, I'm the upper class)
All of the day
(I'm the pearl to your oyster, I'm a babe)
I'm gonna smoke Marlboro Lights and drink Champagne
(I smoke Marlboro Reds and drink Champagne)
Donatella
'Cause she walks so bad, like it feels so good
Listen to her radiate her magic
Even though she knows she's misunderstood
Voodoo, Voodoo, Voo-Don-Na-Na
Check it out, take it in
Who's that bitch, she's so thin (Ooh nah nah nah)
She's so rich, and so blonde
She so fab, it's beyond
What do you wanna wear this spring?
What do you think is the new thing?
What do you wanna wear this season?
Donatella, Donatella
All of the day
I'm gonna wear designer and forget your name
Donatella, Donatella
'Cause she walks so bad, like it feels so good
Listen to her radiate her magic
Even though she knows she's misunderstood
Voodoo, Voodoo, Voo-Don-Na-Na
Voo-Don-Na-Na


----------



## Dangerose

This song is what I think of when I think of sx






People usually don't like my sx choices though ( 

Like to me this is sx too:






edit: awkward thumbnail lol

In that, like, I am never not psyched when I hear this song, it feels very...up to 11

But I feel like I've shared it before on some other thread and people didn't think it was sx at all so idk


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Ya, positive outlook. Be proud. Get off your ass and embrace yourself.

I don't know William James types but he was similar. He said if you want a quality, act like you already got it. Don't be scared. It is the same thing Ali said. He never thought he was the greatest but he had to believe it to succeed. He said it before he even believed it. 

Any Lady Gaga could have said this:

“To change one’s life:
1. Start immediately.
2. Do it flamboyantly.
3. No exceptions.”
― William James


----------



## Dangerose

Grigoriy Leps 
I'm not a fan [I seem to only like him in duets]

Seems maybe sx 5

Here's one song in English....:dry:






Slightly too painful to listen to.

This is better. Has some 2ish bent somehow, maybe they are talking about a 2






_I showed her the whole world and gave it to her
And the whole world said for you
What's with this? What's with this extravagant life?
Do you think you guessed what she needs? Everything she needs?

But indeed she's not yours
Even if sometimes she will be with you
She's not yours, she'll drink you like a sip of wine
She's not yours, she's with you because...
Do you know what constitutes a woman's love?

Secret, passionate meetings
Quarrels and bitter weeping
Young man, hot blood, strong body
This will all soon bore her
The pain of love is yours.

Do you even know what she's silent about, what she dreams about?
Do you even know what she says, when she's not near you?
-Near someone else
Do you even know where she goes, when she goes?
-Listening to the steps...
Do you even know if you have the power to keep her?

But indeed she's not yours!
...etc.

_


----------



## Dangerose

Not trying to flood thread with songs no one's heard of but just reminiscing

Stas Pieha, I really liked him until he cut his hair

Probably 9, going for a 2 image [but still 9ish]






_Following you through fog and blizzard
Even if the ships are stranded
I ranthe entire compass and on the trains for two days [not sure, I think it just means a lot of difficult travel]
To return to you
And I should return to you...

There's rain in this complex megapolis
There's not enough sense in the world with your love
A couple of days on the road, I begin to understand
How difficult it is to find each other.
And just to lose...[each other]

[Chorus]

I'll give you dawn at sunset
The blue sea up to the very stars
Everything I didn't sing
Everything that I didn't succeed to say.

In the black-and-white movie the theme is old, but
It brings you again, like always, to tears
Everything that he said
He said in her eyes.

I'll forget our last conversation
How dangerous it is to the wind, to blow out the fire
And in all countries, distance of half the earth
Like a hundred torn-out pages 
From a diary of love..._


----------



## Elscar

Type 4:


----------



## mistakenforstranger

@*FearAndTrembling*, I think these are examples of Positive Outlook songs, probably Type 9:







* *




*Well, it would've been, could've been worse than you would ever know.*
*Oh, the dashboard melted, but we still have the radio.*

Oh, it should've been, could've been worse than you would ever know.
Well, you told me about nowhere well it sounds like someplace I'd like to go.

*Oh, it could've been, should've been worse than you would ever know.*
*Well, the windshield was broken but I love the fresh air you know.*
(The dashboard melted but we still have the radio)

Oh, it would've been, could've been worse than you would ever know, oh!
(The dashboard melted but we still have the radio)
Oh, we talked about nothing which was more than I wanted you to know-oh-oh-oh-oh.
Now here we go!

Oh! It would've been, could've been worse than it had even gone
Well, the car was on blocks, but I was already where I want.
(It was impossible, we ran it good, we ran it good)

Why should we ever even ever really even get to know?
(It was impossible, we ran it good, we ran it good)
Oh if the world don't like us it'll shake us just like we were a co-oh-oh-oh-old.
Now here we go!

Well we scheme and we scheme but we always blow it
We've yet to crash, but we still might as well tow it
Standing at a light switch to each east and west horizon,
*Every dawn you're surprising,*
*and in the evening one's consoling*
*Saying "See it wasn't quite as bad as"*
*Well, it would've been, could've been worse than you would ever know.*

I was patiently erasing and recording the wrong episodes
After you had proved my point wrong,
It wasn't like I'd let it go, oh-oh-oh. Oh-oh-oh.
I just wanted to catch the last laugh of this show.

Yeah, it would've been, could've been worse than you would ever know.
Oh, the dashboard melted, but we still have the radio.
(The dashboard melted, but we ran it good, we ran it good)

Hard-wired to conceive, so much we'd have to stow it
Even needs have needs, tiny giants made of tinier giants.
Don't wear eyelids so I don't miss the last laugh of this show.
(The dashboard melted but we still have the radio)

Oh, we could've been, should've been worse than you would ever know.
(The dashboard melted but we still have the radio)
Well, you told me about nowhere well it sounds like someplace I'd like to go-oh-oh-oh-oh.
Now here we go!

Well we scheme and we scheme but we always blow it
We've yet to crash, but we still might as well tow it
Standing at a light switch to each east and west horizon,
Every dawn you're surprising,
and in the evening one's consoling
Saying "See it wasn't quite as bad as"









* *




*I backed my car into a cop car the other day*
*Well he just drove off sometimes life's OK*
*I ran my mouth off a bit too much oh what did I say*
*Well you just laughed it off it was all OK*

And we'll all float on OK
And we'll all float on OK
And we'll all float on OK
And we'll all float on any way

*Well, a fake Jamaican took every last dime with that scam*
*It was worth it just to learn from sleight of hand*
*Bad news comes don't you worry even when it lands*
*Good news will work its way to all them plans*
*We both got fired on exactly the same day*
*Well we'll float on good news is on the way*

And we'll all float on OK
And we'll all float on OK
And we'll all float on OK
And we'll all float on alright
Already we'll all float on
Now don't you worry we'll all float on alright
Already we'll all float on alright
Don't worry we'll all float on

And we'll all float on alright
Already we'll all float on alright
Don't worry even if things end up a bit too heavy
We'll all float on alright
Already we'll all float on alright
Already we'll all float on OK
Don't worry we'll all float on


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I got a good buzz, here is some more positive shit. Let's just fuckin party. its cheesy but so is everything in life. lol


----------



## FearAndTrembling

This is probably my favorite Ozzy Osbourne song. I think it is about his wife. Where would he be without her?







Times have changed and times are strange
Here I come, but I ain't the same

Mama, I'm coming home

Times gone by, seems to be
You could have been a better friend to me

Mama, I'm coming home

You took me in and you drove me out
Yeah, you had me hypnotized, yeah
Lost and found and turned around
By the fire in your eyes

You made me cry, you told me lies
But, I can't stand to say goodbye

Mama, I'm coming home

I could be right, I could be wrong
It hurts so bad, it's been so long

Mama, I'm coming home

Selfish love, yeah, we're both alone
The ride before the fall, yeah
But I'm gonna take this heart of stone
I just got to have it all

I've seen your face a hundred times
Everyday we've been apart
I don't care about the sunshine, yeah
'Cause mama

Mama, I'm coming home
I'm coming home

You took me in and you drove me out
Yeah, you had me hypnotised, yeah
Lost and found and turned around
By the fire in your eyes

I've seen your face a thousand times
Everyday we've been apart
And I don't care about the sunshine, yeah
'Cause mama

Mama, I'm coming home
I'm coming home​


----------



## FearAndTrembling

“Out of everything I've lost, I miss my mind the most!” 
― Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I noticed how the crucifix was prominent in that video. I said before that Christianity has killed more bands than drugs. lol. Kiss too. All Jews. But said there is something magical about Christianity. And my case is easily made. From the gospel halls to the stage.

I think it was George Carlin who said the only good thing about religion is the music.


----------



## Schmendricks

An archetypal 6's lullaby.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

7:






Sittin' in the classroom thinkin' it's a drag
Listening to the teacher rap-just ain't my bag
When two bells ring you know it's my cue
Gonna meet the boys on floor number 2
Smokin' in the boys room
Smokin' in the boys room
Teacher don't you fill me up with your rules
Everybody knows that smokin' ain't allowed in school


----------



## Stellafera

Schmendricks said:


> An archetypal 6's lullaby.


_I won't tell you, there's nothing ‘neath your bed
I won't tell you, that it's all in your head
This world of ours is not as it seems_

god that's so obnoxiously 6 it's great

----

*Type 4w5*






_Let all Oz be agreed
I'm wicked through and through
Since I can not succeed
Fiyero, saving you
I promise no good deed
Will I attempt to do again_

My favorite _Wicked_ song. Got that classic 4ish "World rejects me? I REJECT THE WORLD!" dynamic.


----------



## fawning

FearAndTrembling said:


> I noticed how the crucifix was prominent in that video. I said before that Christianity has killed more bands than drugs. lol. Kiss too. All Jews. But said there is something magical about Christianity. And my case is easily made. From the gospel halls to the stage.
> 
> I think it was George Carlin who said the only good thing about religion is the music.


Ozzy and Black Sabbath are part of the black metal movement, at the very very start, which is essentially anti-Christianity. Associating Christian iconography and narratives with sex, drugs and rock and roll was a form of questioning it and blaspheming; as was Ozzy's affected "clergy" style. He's been alleged as both a Satanist and a Christian, but I think it's more likely he's neither and just interested in/affected by the narrative.

One of the forerunners of the genre you might like:






Not sure of the type, but could easily be in the 7 4 1 triad.

And a generation later:






Definitely a fucking 8 song. Once you go back towards your Norwegian Blackened Metal, you get into the 4s, 5s, 9s and 1s that tend to dominate metal again.

While Paul Stanley and Gene Simmons are both Jewish by birth, neither of them are practising as far as I'm aware. The other two members have been accused of being anti-Jewish.


----------



## Jakuri

Straightforward one this time. Type 7!


----------



## Stellafera

Jakuri said:


> Straightforward one this time. Type 7!


Sounds like one of those old-timey silent film scores :wink:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

@*fawning* thanks for that. I have never been into hard metal. Shit is too hardcore. lol

Simmons is big on being Jewish btw. Another interesting thing about him is that he has never done drugs or alcohol ever. I remember watching his show and he was going in for surgery or something and the doctor asked him. Said he's never touched anything. Surprised me.

And Simmons is like the most ominous person. He fuckin scares me. lol. He played a villain in an 80s movie I saw as a kid on TV. Scared the shit out of me. He is great villain.

And yeah, I said before that religion has killed more musicians than drugs. Musicians seem to be religious in general though.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Nas is awesome. If I ruled the world, imagine that. It may sound foul but every girl I'd meet I'd go downtown. Open up Attica and send em to Africa. If I ruled the world, and everything in it. Sky is the limit.


----------



## Elscar

Soc 8:


----------



## Stellafera

Elscar said:


> Soc 8:


Beyonce in general seems 8


----------



## Darkbloom

Isn't Beyonce a 3? :shocked:


----------



## Stellafera

Amaranthine said:


> Isn't Beyonce a 3? :shocked:


Is she? I'm just judging by the songs I've listened to from her.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Stellafera said:


> Beyonce in general seems 8



I don't know. Seems diva which I associate with 2 or 3. 8 is possible. She is tough it seems. 

Can you handle this? I don't think you can handle this.



Read my lips carefully if you like what you see
Move, groove, prove you can hang with me
By the looks I got you shook up and scared of me
Hook up your seat belt, it's time for takeoff

love this song. lol






It is the same thing as Madonna is saying. Do you have the balls to dance with me?






Get into the groove
Boy you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah
Get up on your feet, yeah
Step to the beat
Boy what will it be

Live out your fantasy here with me
Just let the music set you free
Touch my body, and move in time
Now I now you're mine


----------



## FearAndTrembling

6? Really, these are just universal love songs. lol. I don't think you can really type them.






When the night has come
And the land is dark
And the moon is the only light we'll see
No I won't be afraid
Oh, I won't be afraid
Just as long as you stand, stand by me
So darling, darling
Stand by me, oh stand by me
Oh stand, stand by me
Stand by me
If the sky that we look upon
Should tumble and fall
Or the mountain should crumble to the sea
I won't cry, I won't cry
No, I won't shed a tear
Just as long as you stand, stand by me


----------



## Dangerose

A lot of The Smiths songs sound like they are about a 2 [but not by a 2]






_Sad-veiled bride, please be happy
Handsome groom, give her room
Loud, loutish lover, treat her kindly
Though she needs you more than she loves you._

_And you even spoke to me and said
"If you're so funny, then why are you on your own tonight?
And if you're so clever, then why why are you on your own tonight?
If you're so ~very~ entertaining, then why are you on your own tonight?
If you're so very good-looking, why do you sleep alone tonight?
I know because tonight is just like any other night
That's why you're on your own tonight
With your triumphs and your charms
While they are in each other's arms. _






_Sweetness, sweetness I was only joking when I said
I'd like to smash every tooth in your head
Sweetness, sweetness I was only joking when I said
By rights you should be bludgeoned in your bed _

Well maybe the last one because I mix it up with:






Though I don't know why I associate this with 2s either looking at the lyrics. I guess for some reason I always heard these songs and thought 'aww, they're singing about someone like me' even though I'm not horrible and abusive like the person probably in these songs lol

This one too, sounds like it's about me :lovekitty: Not sure why, except that I always thought my hair curling in the rain would be something someone who was in love with me would especially notice.







* *





Cold house, white light
Yellow lamps and black in the skies
Full holes in deep brown eyes
I sing you a song that I think you'll like
And we walk to places we always go
A million faces, I don't know
I say the words it always hopes that our heart are racing
(Even though)

I know what you told me
I know that it's all over and
I know I can't keep calling
Every time I run yeah
I keep on falling

I know what you told me
I know that it's all over and
I know I can't keep calling
Every time I run yeah
I keep on falling (on you)

On the way I stand
On the way I sway
The way your hair curls in the rain
The little lines that write on your face
On the winter nights, you come and stay
Oh the way you hit me when you wanna fight
The way I yawn, the way I cry
The way I love rose with the ties
But we know it won't make up every time

I know what you told me
I know that it's all over and
I know I can't keep calling
Every time I run yeah
I keep on falling

I know what you told me
I know that it's all over and
I know I can't keep calling
Every time I run yeah
I keep on falling (on you)

Oh you bring me all the things I need
I follow the rain to the rolling sea
I love you baby all the things I lay

I know what you told me
I know that it's all over and
I know I can't keep calling
Just every time I run
I keep on falling

I know what you told me
I know that it's all over and
I know I can't keep calling
Just every time I run
I keep on falling

And I know what you told me
I know that it's all over and
I know I can't keep calling
Every time I run yeah
I keep on falling

And I know what you told me
And I know that it's all over and
I know I can't keep calling
Every time I run yeah
I keep on falling (on you)



Tom Odell a 4 maybe? or 9?


----------



## Dangerose

2? 
[I guess it's generic enough to be any type but I want to claim it...otherwise 9 maybe]





_
I don't know where to find you
I don't know how to reach you
I hear your voice in the wind
I feel you under my skin
Within my heart and my soul
I wait for you
Adagio
All of these nights without you
All of my dreams surround you
I see and I touch your face
I fall into your embrace
When the time is right I know
You'll be in my arms
Adagio
I close my eyes and I find a way
No need for me to pray
I've walked so far
I've fought so hard
Nothing more to explain
I know all that remains
Is a piano that plays
If you know where to find me
If you know how to reach me
Before this light fades away
Before I run out of faith
Be the only man to say
That you'll hear my heart
That you'll give your life
Forever you'll stay
Don't let this light fade away
Don't let me run out of faith
Be the only man to say
That you believe, make me believe
You won't let go
Adagio_

Also 2? idk I feel like I always put love songs onto 2, probably general enough to be any type, but there's a 2ish flavor maybe






_Very well, there existed
Other ways of partying
Some fragments of glass
Perhaps could have helped us
In this bitter silence
I decided to forgive
The errors that can be made
Loving too much

All right, the little girl in me
Often asked for you
Almost like a mother
You guarded me, protected me
I stole your blood
That we shouldn't have shared
In the space around words, and dreams
I will cry:

I love you, I love you
Like a fool, like a soldier
Like a movie star
I love you I love you
Like a wolf, like a king
Like a person who I am not
You see, I love you like that 

Very well, I've confided in you
All my smiles, all my secrets
Even those for whom only a brother
Is the unavowed guardian [?]
In this stone house
Satan watched us dance
I so wanted the war
Of these bodies that made peace

I love you, I love you
Like a fool, like a soldier
Like a movie star
I love you I love you
Like a wolf, like a king
Like a person who I am not
You see, I love you like that_


----------



## Brian1

7. Just no time for Myers Briggs, no time for Enneagram, I ain't got time for that now. Surprisingly I got peanut butter.


----------



## Brian1

I guess 7s are about sex drives.


----------



## Dangerose

3w2 and 2w3 imo, extroverted imagey song in general D 






_Maybe as a secret
Maybe you'll keep my music as a secret
Promise that you can
I also promise that I'll keep the secret
I'll keep the secret!!!

*Fly, my love, I hear your voice!
Fly, and my life flies with you!
There is no music like this in any universe
Fly, love, I hear your voice!
*

I recognize your voice
I guess the secret of the music 
Everything reveals the secret
Everything will reveal the secret of your voice, love
Your voice, love!

*Fly, my love, I hear your voice!
Fly, and my life flies with you!
There is no music like this in any universe
Fly, love, I hear your voice!
*
_

Maybe also 3w2 and 2w3, idk, girl's definitely a 2, guy could be 3 but he has this exaggerated 2w3/3w2 image that idk...my instinct is 3






_I filed for divorce
[Come on, come on]
I'll tear apart the contract
[Come on, tear it]
We don't go together
[We're different people]
And no longer
[Will we be together]

I filed for divorce
[No, don't]
I'm tearing up the contract
[Don't tear it]
I can survive without you
[You won't survive]
I'll fly far away
[And soon you'll understand everything]

How could it be possible to so shamelessly
And so gently tear love in half?

Nikolay, Nikolay, Nikolay
I can't unlove your la li la lay
Nikolay, Nikolay, Kolya
Just sing for the soul

Well, where's my telephone
[I tossed it from the balcony]
There are all my contacts
[I hate them]
Well, what's with your head?
[I want to be with you]
We have no fate together
[I'm leaving you]

Well, where's my telephone
[Yeah, I'll return it, here]
There are all my contacts
[I'm filing for divorce]
Well, what's with your head?
[I wanted to be with you]
I can't live without you
[Our fate is not to be together]

How could it be possible to so shamelessly
And so gently tear love in half?

Nikolay, Nikolay, Nikolay
I can't unlove your la li la lay
Nikolay, Nikolay, Kolya
Just sing for the soul

And let heaven and earth sing themselves silly
It's good to live in the world, Kolya
_

Mostly annoying
He was in this musical though <3






_Yesterday I had a strange dream
Day and night melted into one magical moment
And a kind angel appeared before me

But in this world only on one thing
Do those in love dream
But in this world it is night outside the window
Blizzard, blizzard, do not rage
Heart, heart, do not grieve
Tell me how to find her.

Yesterday appeared to me a vision of love
I am ready to follow her to the ends of the earth
Something which no one can do
Not even kings

But in this world only on one thing
Do those in love dream
But in this world it is night outside the window
Blizzard, blizzard, do not rage
Heart, heart, do not grieve
Tell me how to find her.

_


----------



## Dangerose

Sorry, last one 

Just was on a bad-music kick and misrepresented Russian music

Here's a good one 

Maybe 9






Why do the birches in Russia rustle so?
Why do the white-trunked ones understand everything?
Bending over the road, standing in the wind
And the leaves so sorrowfully fall

I'll go by the road, I'm glad of the open space
Maybe this is all that I'll find out in life
Why do the leaves so sorrowfully fly
Caressing my soul under the shirt.

And on my heart, on my heart, it's again passionate
And again, and again I am without an answer
And a birch leaf falls on my shoulder
It, like me, fell from a branch

We'll sit on the road together, my dear
You understand, I'll return, don't be sad, I won't stand it
And the old woman will wring her hands at our farewell
And the gate will close behind me.

[Chorus]

idk just want to share it






_The world is deserted without you
How am I to live through just a few hours?
Like the leaves are falling in a garden
And a taxi still rushes somewhere
It's just empty on the earth, and you
You fly and the stars give you their gentleness

How empty it was on earth
And when Exupery flew
How the leaves fell in the garden
And the earth couldn't even think of how
She would live, after he flew
Flew, and all the stars gave to him
All their gentleness

The earth is deserted without you
If you can, fly back soon..._

2? 
[Another general love song]





A: You wake me at dawn
To escort me, barefoot you arrive
You will never forget me
You will never see me more

Protecting you from the bitter-cold
I think to myself, God All-seeing
I will never forgot you'
I will never see you more

B: Protecting you from the bitter-cold
I think to myself, God All-seeing
I will never forgot you
I will never see you more

A and B: And, swaying at this senseless height
A pair of words, flying up from here
I will never forget you
I will never see you more

A: You wake me at dawn
To escort me, barefoot you come
You will never forget me
B: You will never see me more.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Little Lotte said:


> 2?
> [I guess it's generic enough to be any type but I want to claim it...otherwise 9 maybe]


Oh, I love that song, even though it's a bit different from what I usually listen to.

And well, I thought she seemed like a heart-type, so might be 2, but I could see 9. Also some 6, but doesn't seem that head-y.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Yeah, The Smiths are 4 overall, since Morrissey is 4 too. Doesn't mean he can't write a song from another type's perspective, though.

Unrequited love. A theme of 4s, or maybe just a universal theme.






Last night I dreamt
That somebody loved me
No hope - but no harm
Just another false alarm
Last night I felt
Real arms around me
No hope - no harm
Just another false alarm
So, tell me how long
Before the last one?
And tell me how long
Before the right one?
This story is old - I KNOW
But it goes on
This story is old - I KNOW
But it goes on






I want the one I can't have
And it's driving me mad
It's written all over my face

Frank Ocean seems 4, too. Maybe 9. I see a 469 tritype.






If it brings me to my knees
It's a bad religion
This unrequited love
To me it's nothing but
A one-man cult
And cyanide in my Styrofoam cup
I could never make him love me
Never make him love me
Love me
Love me

@*sometimes*, @*Stellafera*, I think of The National as having a 9-ish melancholy. The lead singer doesn't feel frustrated in life, so much as anesthetized. He just drawls in his baritone voice. A lot of songs are 4-ish, though. 






Stay out super late tonight picking apples, making pies
Put a little something in our lemonade and take it with us
We're half awake in a fake empire
We're half awake in a fake empire

Tiptoe through our shiny city with our diamond slippers on
Do our gay ballet on ice, bluebirds on our shoulders
We're half awake in a fake empire
We're half awake in a fake empire

Turn the light out say goodnight, no thinking for a little while
Let's not try to figure out everything at once
It's hard to keep track of you falling through the sky
We're half awake in a fake empire

I can even see this song as 6 integrating to 9.






Be still for a second while I try and try to pin your flowers on
Can you carry my drink?
I have everything else, I can tie my tie all by myself
*I'm getting tired, I'm forgetting why*

Oh, we're so disarming, darling, everything we did believe
Is diving, diving, diving, diving off the balcony
Tired and wired, we ruin too easy
Sleep in our clothes and wait for winter to leave

Hold ourselves together with our arms around the stereo for hours
While it sings to itself or whatever it does
When it sings to itself of its long lost loves
I'm getting tired, I'm forgetting why

Tired and wired, we ruin too easy
Sleep in our clothes and wait for winter to leave
But I'll be with you behind the couch when they come
On a different day just like this one

*We'll stay inside 'till somebody finds us, do whatever the TV tells us*
*Stay inside our rosy-minded fuzz for days*
*We'll stay inside 'till somebody finds us, do whatever the TV tells us*
*Stay inside our rosy-minded fuzz*

*So worry not*
*All things are well*
*We'll be alright*
*We have our looks and perfume*

Stay inside 'till somebody finds us
Do whatever the TV tells us
Stay inside our rosy-minded fuzz

So worry not
All things are well
We'll be alright
We have our looks and perfume on


----------



## FearAndTrembling

@*mistakenforstranger* just wanted to say I don't consider Fiona Apple 7 anymore. She is not positive outlook.

Actually it is very obvious she isn't a 7. Madonna has a better chance of being 7.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

FearAndTrembling said:


> @*mistakenforstranger* just wanted to say I don't consider Fiona Apple 7 anymore. She is not positive outlook.
> 
> Actually it is very obvious she isn't a 7. Madonna has a better chance of being 7.


So obvious, so I don't know why she's held up as a model of Type 7 by others. Like I showed you that interview with her and Tarantino. Who's the 7? I'd even say she's more likely a 6 than a 7, as I think her head fix is 6w7. However, I think she's 4 at the moment. I find 4s and 6s hard to tell apart sometimes. Like Lorde. Have you listened to her? I think she's either 4 or 6, but I said earlier she's 4w5, and I'm not so sure anymore. Unlike Bowie, who I think is 4 all the way, but everyone already probably knows that lol.

Yeah, I think you said you thought Madonna's a 3. I would agree with that. Watched an interview where she said she was after fame and fortune. I'd say a 3 with 8-fix. 378 tritype. The Mover and Shaker.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

mistakenforstranger said:


> So obvious, so I don't know why she's held up as a model of Type 7 by others. Like I showed you that interview with her and Tarantino. Who's the 7? I'd even say she's more likely a 6 than a 7, as I think her head fix is 6w7. However, I think she's 4 at the moment. *I find 4s and 6s hard to tell apart sometimes*. Like Lorde. Have you listened to her? I think she's either 4 or 6, but I said earlier she's 4w5, and I'm not so sure anymore. Unlike Bowie, who I think is 4 all the way, but everyone already probably knows that lol.
> 
> Yeah, I think you said you thought Madonna's a 3. I would agree with that. Watched an interview where she said she was after fame and fortune. I'd say a 3 with 8-fix. 378 tritype. The Mover and Shaker.


I don't think this is true. I mean, not from the inside anyway. Outside, superficially I can see people confusing them, but those are two totally different types and I have never understood why people would confuse them.


----------



## Daeva

Rose for a Heart said:


> I don't think this is true. I mean, not from the inside anyway. Outside, superficially I can see people confusing them, but those are two totally different types and I have never understood why people would confuse them.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

@Sun Daeva I thought you were typing at 6? lol

Not a comment on Evanescence as a singer, but I have always felt a stereotype-y vibe from her, which I associate more with 6.


----------



## Daeva

Rose for a Heart said:


> @*Sun Daeva* I thought you were typing at 6? lol
> 
> Not a comment on Evanescence as a singer, but I have always felt a stereotype-y vibe from her, which I associate more with 6.


Only the crown of the Enneagram can contain my massive ego


----------



## Dangerose

mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, The Smiths are 4 overall, since Morrissey is 4 too. Doesn't mean he can't write a song from another type's perspective, though.


Agree, they seem 4ish/9ish to me. Maybe 479 in general? A lot of the lyrics are a lot lighter and more playful than they're made out to be


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Rose for a Heart said:


> I don't think this is true. I mean, not from the inside anyway. Outside, superficially I can see people confusing them, but those are two totally different types and I have never understood why people would confuse them.


True. I was thinking with Lorde you could see her as counter-phobic 6 or social 4. Didn't @Swordsman of Mana say social 4s are 6-ish? 



Little Lotte said:


> Agree, they seem 4ish/9ish to me. Maybe 479 in general? A lot of the lyrics are a lot lighter and more playful than they're made out to be


I agree. Lots of playful irony at times. Morrissey's even said he's not as miserable as he portrays himself in his songs, but I think he's a clear 4. Wing is debatable, but probably 3-wing. Seems sx-last, too. I think I'd give Moz a self-righteous, morally inclined 1-fix, but I haven't thought about his tritype too much. 471 makes sense, though.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

@mistakenforstranger I have a hard time seeing lorde as social 4.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Rose for a Heart said:


> @*mistakenforstranger* I have a hard time seeing lorde as social 4.


What do you think?


----------



## Rose for a Heart

mistakenforstranger said:


> What do you think?


i don't know what type she is but I haven't heard a single song of hers that felt personal...4s are always channeling themselves no matter what instinct


----------



## FearAndTrembling

mistakenforstranger said:


> True. I was thinking with Lorde you could see her as counter-phobic 6 or social 4. Didn't @*Swordsman of Mana* say social 4s are 6-ish?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Lots of playful irony at times. Morrissey's even said he's not as miserable as he portrays himself in his songs, but I think he's a clear 4. Wing is debatable, but probably 3-wing. Seems sx-last, too. I think I'd give Moz a self-righteous, morally inclined 1-fix, but I haven't thought about his tritype too much. 471 makes sense, though.


This is the only song I really know by The Smiths and it kind of has that theme. It is talking shit but not really. Perhaps the introjection we discussed. He'll write his own birthday song like Village People will be Macho men. 






I pull it out once in a while for Birthdays:

I've come to wish you an unhappy birthday
I've come to wish you an unhappy birthday
'Cause you're evil
And you lie
And if you should die
I may feel slightly sad
(But I won't cry)

Loved and lost
And some may say
When usually it's Nothing
Surely you're happy
It should be this way ?
I say "No, I'm gonna kill my dog"
And : "May the lines sag, may the lines sag heavy and deep tonight"


----------



## FearAndTrembling

7?






Dark in the city night is a wire
Steam in the subway earth is afire
Do do do do do do do dodo dododo dodo
Woman you want me give me a sign
And catch my breathing even closer behind
Do do do do do do do dodo dododo dodo
In touch with the ground
I'm on a hunt down after you
Smell like I sound I'm lost in a crowd.
And I'm hungry like the wolf.
Straddle the line in discord and rhyme
I'm on a hunt down after you.
Mouth is alive with juices like wine
And I'm hungry like the wolf
Stalked in the forest too close to hide
I'll be upon you by the moonlight side
Do do do do do do do dodo dododo dodo
High blood Drumming on your skin it's so tight
You feel my heat I'm just a moment behind
Do do do do do do do dodo dododo dodo

In touch with the ground
I'm on a hunt down after you
Scent and a sound. I'm lost and I'm found
And I'm hungry like the wolf.
Strut on a line it's discord and rhyme
I howl and I whine I'm after you
Mouth is alive all running inside
And I'm hungry like the wolf.
Hungry like the wolf
Hungry like the wolf
Hungry like the wolf
Burning the ground I break from the crowd
I'm on the hunt down after you
I smell like I sound. I'm lost and I'm found
And I'm hungry like the wolf
Strut on a line it's discord and rhyme
I'm on the hunt down after you
Mouth is alive with juices like wine
And I'm hungry like the wolf


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 9 Directed Towards a 3*






_Why do you have to go and make things so complicated?
I see the way you're acting like you're somebody else, gets me frustrated_

Ignore Avril being a jerk in the music video. Her music comes across as 9 in general to me.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Let's get this thread going again. Happy 3 song:







Can't seem to get my mind off of you
Back here at home there's nothin' to do
Now that I'm away
I wish I'd stayed
Tomorrow's a day of mine that you won't be in
When you looked at me I should've run
But I thought it was just for fun
I see I was wrong
And I'm not so strong
I should've known all along that time would tell
A week without you
Thought I'd forget
Two weeks without you and I
Still haven't gotten over you yet
[Chorus]
Vacation
All I ever wanted
Vacation
Had to get away
Vacation
Meant to be spent alone
A week without you
Thought I'd forget
Two weeks without you and I
Still haven't gotten over you yet


----------



## Stellafera

A lot of one-sided defeatist love songs read 4 to me (famously, "Creep" by Radiohead, but that's already been said so many times).

*Type 4w5*






_I love him, but every day I'm learning
All my life, I've only been pretending
Without me, his world will go on turning
The world is full of happiness that I have never known_

*Type 4w3 (lil bit of disintegration to 2)*






Pretty 4w3 music video too. There's a tone here that it was wrong for her to even deign falling for him and some of that 4-->2 neediness.


----------



## Stellafera

*Awkward Type 5 (Withdrawn triad in general, but especially you 5. Yes, in the back)*






_In my head, I see you all over me.
In my head, you fulfill my fantasy.
In my head, you'll be screaming more.
In my head, it's going down.
In my head, it's going down._


----------



## Dangerose

What's Aurora? sp 4w5?


----------



## Stellafera

The Night's Queen said:


> What's Aurora? sp 4w5?


Yeah, focus on a place of belonging fits that type pretty much exactly.

[HR][/HR]

I love disintegration and integration songs. And now it's time for me to round out the attachment triad. *Except for 9->3 integration. If anyone else has something for it I'd love to see it!*

Today's theme side bonus; melancholic integration song and vaguely peppy melody in the disintegration number.

*Type 3 ---> 6 (Integration)*






_You don't wanna be high like me
Never really knowing why like me
You don't ever wanna step off that roller coaster and be all alone_

Integration to 6 is basically about awareness for 3s. They take on the positive traits of 6s by beginning to analyze their lives and motivations. Type Three is like a motorboat with no rudder. They keep trying and faking but what's the point? It's all so empty. A reflective song from a former one-hit wonder is just the material for this topic. He decrys the shallow and ultimately empty displays of success in the pop world and pleads the listener not to envy or emulate (oh, you mean, _act like a type 3?_) the the same meaningless lifestyle that he did.

Bonus shoutout to the line _"I cut 'em all loose and work's my excuse / But the truth is I can't open up"_ because haha threes can't. :sad:

*Type 9 ---> 6 (Disintegration)*






_Oh, oh, I'm falling, so I'm taking my time on my ride
Oh, I'm falling, so I'm taking my time on my--

I've been thinking too much
Help me_

Clumsy handling of 6 themes here as befits a 9 disintegrating to the type; all of those insecure questions and what if situations are "for real"? No kidding they're for real, they're about serious stuff! It's good for 9s to try to confront problems but that's not really what's going on here when all of the worries just pull them deeper into their own inner world, albeit an increasingly dark one. 

"I'm falling, so I'm taking my time on my ride" is an obvious Type 9 line. "I've been thinking too much, help me" is a less obvious 9-->6 line, but one of the hints is that rather than wanting their despair resolved (6s really like resolution), the 9 wants to just stop asking the hard questions. In this way, they combine the leader-seeking tendencies of type 6 with the conflict avoidance of Type 9. That match is NOT made in heaven. This disintegration combo can be very frustrating for both the 9 and those close to him/her. :frustrating:

-----

_Blurryface_, the album where "Ride" is from, has aspects of all three attachment triad types, though 6 and 9 definitely dominate compared to 3.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

As Radiohead songs.

Type 1







* *





more productive
comfortable
not drinking too much
regular exercise at the gym (3 days a week)
getting on better with your associate employee contemporaries
at ease
eating well (no more microwave dinners and saturated fats)
a patient better driver
a safer car (baby smiling in back seat)
sleeping well (no bad dreams)
no paranoia
careful to all animals (never washing spiders down the plughole)
keep in contact with old friends (enjoy a drink now and then)
will frequently check credit at (moral) bank (hole in wall)
favours for favours
fond but not in love
charity standing orders
on sundays ring road supermarket
(no killing moths or putting boiling water on the ants)
car wash (also on sundays)
no longer afraid of the dark
or midday shadows
nothing so ridiculously teenage and desperate
nothing so childish
at a better pace
slower and more calculated
no chance of escape
now self-employed
concerned (but powerless)
an empowered and informed member of society (pragmatism not idealism)
will not cry in public
less chance of illness
tires that grip in the wet (shot of baby strapped in back seat)
a good memory
still cries at a good film
still kisses with saliva
no longer empty and frantic
like a cat
tied to a stick
that's driven into
frozen winter shit (the ability to laugh at weakness)
calm
fitter, healthier and more productive
a pig
in a cage
on antibiotics



Type 2







* *





I'll drown my beliefs
To have your babies
I'll dress like your niece
And wash your swollen feet

Just don't leave
Don't leave

I'm not living, I'm just killing time
Your tiny hands, your crazy-kitten smile

Just don't leave
Don't leave

And true love waits
In haunted attics
And true love lives
On lollipops and crisps

Just don't leave
Don't leave



Type 3 (Palo Alto is a better choice, but they didn't have it online)







* *





Her green plastic watering can
For her fake Chinese rubber plant
In the fake plastic earth
That she bought from a rubber man
In a town full of rubber plans
To get rid of itself

It wears her out, it wears her out
It wears her out, it wears her out

She lives with a broken man
A cracked polystyrene man
Who just crumbles and burns
He used to do surgery
For girls in the eighties
But gravity always wins

It wears him out, it wears him out
It wears him out, it wears him out

She looks like the real thing
She tastes like the real thing
My fake plastic love
But I can't help the feeling
I could blow through the ceiling
If I just turn and run

It wears me out, it wears me out
It wears me out, it wears me out

If I could be who you wanted
If I could be who you wanted all the time

All the time...
All the time...



Type 4







* *





Transport, motorways and tramlines
Starting and then stopping
Taking off and landing
The emptiest of feelings
Disappointed people clinging on to bottles
And when it comes it's so so disappointing

Let down and hanging around
Crushed like a bug in the ground
Let down and hanging around

Shell smashed, juices flowing
Wings twitch, legs are going
Don't get sentimental
It always ends up drivel

One day I'm going to grow wings
A chemical reaction
Hysterical and useless
Hysterical and ...

Let down and hanging around
Crushed like a bug in the ground
Let down and hanging around

Let down again
Let down again
Let down again

You know, you know where you are with
You know where you are with
Floor collapsing
Floating, bouncing back
And one day....
I am going to grow wings
A chemical reaction
Hysterical and useless
Hysterical and...

Let down and hanging around
Crushed like a bug in the ground
Let down and hanging around



Type 5







* *




There's a gap in between
There's a gap where we meet
Where I end and you begin
And I'm sorry for us
The dinosaurs roam the earth
The sky turns green
Where I end and you begin
I am up in the clouds
I am up in the clouds
And I can't and I can't come down
I can watch and cant take part
Where I end and where you start
Where you, you left me alone
You left me alone
X'll mark the place
Like the parting of the waves
Like a house falling in the sea
In the sea
I will eat you alive [x4]
There'll be no more lies [x4]
I will eat you alive [x4]
There'll be no more lies [x4]
I will eat you alive [x4]
There are no more lies [x4]
I will eat you alive [x3]


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Type 6







* *





Stay in the shadows
Cheer at the gallows
This is a round up

This is a low flying panic attack
Sing a song on the jukebox that goes

Burn the witch
Burn the witch
We know where you live

Red crosses on wooden doors
And if you float you burn
Loose talk around tables
Abandon all reason
Avoid all eye contact
Do not react
Shoot the messengers

This is a low flying panic attack
Sing the song of sixpence that goes

Burn the witch
Burn the witch
We know where you live
We know where you live



Type 7







* *




Just as you take my hand
Just as you write my number down
Just as the drinks arrive
Just as they play your favourite song
As your bad day disappears
No longer wound up like a spring
Before you've had too much
Come back in focus again

The walls are bending shape
You got a Cheshire cat grin
All blurring into one
This place is on a mission
Before the night owl
Before the animal noises
Closed circuit cameras
Before you comatose

Before you run away from me
Before you're lost between the notes
The beat goes round and round
The beat goes round and round
I never really got there
I just pretended that I had
Words are blunt instruments
Words are a sawn off shotguns

Come on and let it out
Come on and let it out
Come on and let it out
Come on and let it out

Before you run away from me
Before you're lost between the notes
Just as you take the mic
Just as you dance, dance, dance

Jigsaw falling into place
So there is nothing to explain
You eye each other as you pass
She looks back and you look back
Not just once
Not just twice
Wish away your nightmare
Wish away the nightmare
You've got the light you can feel it on your back
A light you can feel it on your back
Jigsaw falling into place



Type 8







* *




Come on, come on
You think you drive me crazy
Come on, come on
You and whose army?
You and your cronies
Come on, come on
Holy roman empire
Come on if you think
Come on if you think
You can take us all on
You can take us all on

You and whose army?
You and your cronies

You forget so easily
We ride tonight
We ride tonight
Ghost horses
Ghost horses
Ghost horses
We ride tonight
We ride tonight
Ghost horses
Ghost horses
Ghost horses



Type 9







* *




Something for the rag and bone man
Over my dead body
Something big is gonna happen
Over my dead body 
Someone saw someone's daughter
Over my dead body
This is how I ended up sucked in
Over my dead body
I'm gonna go to sleep
And let this wash all over me
We don't really want a monster taking over
Tip toeing, tying down
We don't want the loonies takin' over
Tip toeing, tying down our arms
May pretty horses
Come to you as you sleep
I'm gonna go to sleep
And let this wash over me


----------



## Dangerose

social 9 and self-pres 2 [or 9]







* *





Don't remind me
That some days I'm the windshield
And other days I'm just a lucky bug
These cold iron rails
Leave old mossy trails
Through the countryside
The crow and the beanfield
Are my best friends, but boy I need a hug

'Cause my heart stops without you
There's something about you
That makes me feel alive

If the green left the grass on the other side
I would make like a tree and leave
But if I reached for your hand, would your eyes get wide
Who knew the other side could be so green

Don't remind me
I'm a chickadee in love with the sky
But that's clearly not a lot to crow about
'Cause when the stars silhouette me
I'm scared they'll forget me and flicker out
I taste honey but I haven't seen the hive
Yeah, I didn't look, I didn't even try

But still my heart stops without you
'Cause there's something about you
That makes me feel alive

If the green left the grass on the other side
I would make like a tree and leave
But if I reached for your hand, would your eyes get wide
Who knew the other side could be so green

We are honey and the bee

Backyard of butterflies surrounded me
I fell in love with you like bees to honey
Let's up and leave the weeping to the willow tree
And pour our tears in the sea

I swear
There's a lot of vegetables out there
That crop up for air
Yeah, I never thought
We were two peas in a pod
To be suddenly bloomed
And I knew that I'd always love you

Oh, I'll always love you too

If the green left the grass on the other side
I would make like a tree and leave
But if I reached for your hand, would your eyes get wide
Who knew the other side could be so green

If the green left the grass on the other side
I would make like a tree and leave
But if I reached for your hand, would your eyes get wide
Who knew the other side could be so green

If I reached for your hand for the rest of my life
Who knew the other side could be so green




1-->7 :lovekitty:
was stereotypically thinking 9 but actually it seems more like 1 growing to 7, it even has 'perfect' in the title 






_The rain has moved on
And left a new day
Nothing seems to move, everything is still
It's just a perfect day

The shadows and light
That move with the wind
Hidden violets grow splashed with summer spray
Just another perfect day

On the wild and misty hillside
Fear is nature's warning
Hunger here is never far away

And all of this world
Is for children who play
Days that never end, always should remain
Another perfect day_
@Stellafera, I tend to think of this as a 9--->3 song, do you agree?





* *






WASHINGTON:
Let me tell you what I wish I’d known
When I was young and dreamed of glory
You have no control:

WASHINGTON AND COMPANY:
Who lives
Who dies
Who tells your story?

BURR:
President Jefferson:

JEFFERSON:
I’ll give him this: his financial system is a
Work of genius. I couldn’t undo it if I tried
And I tried

WASHINGTON AND COMPANY:
Who lives
Who dies
Who tells your story?

BURR:
President Madison:

MADISON:
He took our country from bankruptcy to prosperity
I hate to admit it, but he doesn’t get enough credit
For all the credit he gave us

WASHINGTON AND COMPANY:
Who lives
Who dies
Who tells your story?

ANGELICA:
Every other founding father story gets told
Every other founding father gets to grow old

BURR:
But when you’re gone, who remembers your name?
Who keeps your flame?

BURR AND MEN:
Who tells your story? ANGELICA AND WOMEN:
. Who tells your story?
Who tells your story? Your story?

WOMEN:
Eliza

ELIZA:
I put myself back in the narrative

WOMEN:
Eliza

ELIZA:
I stop wasting time on tears
I live another fifty years
It’s not enough

COMPANY:
Eliza

ELIZA:
I interview every soldier who fought by your side

MULLIGAN/LAFAYETTE/LAURENS:
She tells our story

ELIZA:
I try to make sense of your thousands of pages of writings
You really do write like you’re running out of

ELIZA AND COMPANY:
Time

ELIZA:
I rely on—

ELIZA AND ANGELICA:
Angelica

ELIZA:
While she’s alive—

ELIZA AND ANGELICA:
We tell your story

ELIZA:
She is buried in Trinity Church

ELIZA AND ANGELICA:
Near you

ELIZA:
When I needed her most, she was right on

ELIZA AND COMPANY:
Time

ELIZA:
And I’m still not through
I ask myself, “What would you do if you had more”

ELIZA AND COMPANY:
Time

ELIZA:
The Lord, in his kindness
He gives me what you always wanted
He gives me more—

ELIZA AND COMPANY:
Time

ELIZA:
I raise funds in D.C. for the Washington Monument

WASHINGTON:
She tells my story

ELIZA:
I speak out against slavery
You could have done so much more if you only had—

ELIZA AND COMPANY:
Time

ELIZA:
And when my time is up, have I done enough?

ELIZA: COMPANY:
Will they tell our story? Will they tell your story?

ELIZA:
Oh. Can I show you what I’m proudest of?

COMPANY:
The orphanage

ELIZA:
I established the first private orphanage in New York City

COMPANY:
The orphanage

ELIZA:
I help to raise hundreds of children
I get to see them growing up

COMPANY:
The orphanage

ELIZA:
In their eyes I see you, Alexander
I see you every—

ELIZA AND COMPANY:
Time

ELIZA:
And when my time is up
Have I done enough? COMPANY:
Will they tell my story? Will they tell your story?

ELIZA:
Oh, I can’t wait to see you again
It’s only a matter of—

ELIZA AND COMPANY:
Time

COMPANY:
Will they tell your story? COMPANY:
. Time…
Who lives, who dies, who tells your story?
. Time…
Will they tell your story?
. Time…
Who lives, who dies— 

FULL COMPANY:
Who tells your story?


----------



## Stellafera

@mistakenforstranger those radiohead picks are amazing. Love the 1 and 5 choices in particular. The 1 choice also looks very similar to a 6 disintegrating to 3. Er, personal experience.



The Night's Queen said:


> @Stellafera, I tend to think of this as a 9--->3 song, do you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON:
> Let me tell you what I wish I’d known
> When I was young and dreamed of glory
> You have no control:
> 
> WASHINGTON AND COMPANY:
> Who lives
> Who dies
> Who tells your story?
> 
> BURR:
> President Jefferson:
> 
> JEFFERSON:
> I’ll give him this: his financial system is a
> Work of genius. I couldn’t undo it if I tried
> And I tried
> 
> WASHINGTON AND COMPANY:
> Who lives
> Who dies
> Who tells your story?
> 
> BURR:
> President Madison:
> 
> MADISON:
> He took our country from bankruptcy to prosperity
> I hate to admit it, but he doesn’t get enough credit
> For all the credit he gave us
> 
> WASHINGTON AND COMPANY:
> Who lives
> Who dies
> Who tells your story?
> 
> ANGELICA:
> Every other founding father story gets told
> Every other founding father gets to grow old
> 
> BURR:
> But when you’re gone, who remembers your name?
> Who keeps your flame?
> 
> BURR AND MEN:
> Who tells your story? ANGELICA AND WOMEN:
> . Who tells your story?
> Who tells your story? Your story?
> 
> WOMEN:
> Eliza
> 
> ELIZA:
> I put myself back in the narrative
> 
> WOMEN:
> Eliza
> 
> ELIZA:
> I stop wasting time on tears
> I live another fifty years
> It’s not enough
> 
> COMPANY:
> Eliza
> 
> ELIZA:
> I interview every soldier who fought by your side
> 
> MULLIGAN/LAFAYETTE/LAURENS:
> She tells our story
> 
> ELIZA:
> I try to make sense of your thousands of pages of writings
> You really do write like you’re running out of
> 
> ELIZA AND COMPANY:
> Time
> 
> ELIZA:
> I rely on—
> 
> ELIZA AND ANGELICA:
> Angelica
> 
> ELIZA:
> While she’s alive—
> 
> ELIZA AND ANGELICA:
> We tell your story
> 
> ELIZA:
> She is buried in Trinity Church
> 
> ELIZA AND ANGELICA:
> Near you
> 
> ELIZA:
> When I needed her most, she was right on
> 
> ELIZA AND COMPANY:
> Time
> 
> ELIZA:
> And I’m still not through
> I ask myself, “What would you do if you had more”
> 
> ELIZA AND COMPANY:
> Time
> 
> ELIZA:
> The Lord, in his kindness
> He gives me what you always wanted
> He gives me more—
> 
> ELIZA AND COMPANY:
> Time
> 
> ELIZA:
> I raise funds in D.C. for the Washington Monument
> 
> WASHINGTON:
> She tells my story
> 
> ELIZA:
> I speak out against slavery
> You could have done so much more if you only had—
> 
> ELIZA AND COMPANY:
> Time
> 
> ELIZA:
> And when my time is up, have I done enough?
> 
> ELIZA: COMPANY:
> Will they tell our story? Will they tell your story?
> 
> ELIZA:
> Oh. Can I show you what I’m proudest of?
> 
> COMPANY:
> The orphanage
> 
> ELIZA:
> I established the first private orphanage in New York City
> 
> COMPANY:
> The orphanage
> 
> ELIZA:
> I help to raise hundreds of children
> I get to see them growing up
> 
> COMPANY:
> The orphanage
> 
> ELIZA:
> In their eyes I see you, Alexander
> I see you every—
> 
> ELIZA AND COMPANY:
> Time
> 
> ELIZA:
> And when my time is up
> Have I done enough? COMPANY:
> Will they tell my story? Will they tell your story?
> 
> ELIZA:
> Oh, I can’t wait to see you again
> It’s only a matter of—
> 
> ELIZA AND COMPANY:
> Time
> 
> COMPANY:
> Will they tell your story? COMPANY:
> . Time…
> Who lives, who dies, who tells your story?
> . Time…
> Will they tell your story?
> . Time…
> Who lives, who dies—
> 
> FULL COMPANY:
> Who tells your story?


Oh, yeah, that'd definitely do it! I'm not sure if the impact is all there without knowledge of Eliza's earlier more passive 9 behavior ("That Would Be Enough"), but in context of the play it's definitely 9-->3.


----------



## Matejko108

8!

"I work hard to take care of every one of my n*****"

"Stay true, now that's the one thing I religiously pledge
If you ain't with me I'ma throw you way over the edge"

"You can run and you can hide
If you cross my path
I'll make sure you feel my wrath"

"Don't matter how hard you try you never weaken my strength"


----------



## Stellafera

*2w3 (especially works because how everyone only seems to listen to the chorus...)*






_Don't need my health
Got my name and got my wealth I
Stare at the sun
Just for kicks all by myself I
Lose track of time
So I might be past my prime
But I'm feeling oh so good

Oh my!
Feels just like I don't try
Looks so good I might die
All I know is everybody loves me
Head down
Swaying to my own sound
Flashes in my face now
All I know is everybody loves me
Everybody loves me_


----------



## aus2020

Unequivocal support and love. SX 2.






1's and 2's can often have a preoccupation with heaven related themes.


----------



## Elscar

This song corresponds to type 7's holy idea (Holy Plan) and the loss of it which creates a sense of not knowing where to go or what to do combined with a deep-seated fear of being stuck.

That is one way to interpret it, anyway.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Not sure about this song. Probably sx. 

"We'll make the rules up as we go, and break them all if we aren't having fun." Let me take you on an escapade.







When I first saw that Stand by You I assumed it was a cover of The Pretenders. It wasn't. Another good song:






Oh, why you look so sad, the tears are in your eyes,
Come on and come to me now, and don't be ashamed to cry,
Let me see you through, 'cause I've seen the dark side too.
When the night falls on you, you don't know what to do,
Nothing you confess could make me love you less,
I'll stand by you,
I'll stand by you, won't let nobody hurt you,
I'll stand by you
So if you're mad, get mad, don't hold it all inside,
Come on and talk to me now.
Hey there, what you got to hide?
I get angry too, well, I'm alive like you.
When you're standing at the cross roads,
And don't know which path to choose,
Let me come along, 'cause even if you're wrong

I'll stand by you,
I'll stand by you, won't let nobody hurt you,
I'll stand by you.
Baby, even to your darkest hour, and I'll never desert you,
I'll stand by you.
And when, when the night falls on you baby,
You're feeling all a lone, you're wandering on your own,
I'll stand by you.
I'll stand by you, won't let nobody hurt you,
I'll stand by you, baby even to your darkest hour,
And I'll never desert you,
I'll stand by you,
I'll stand by you.
I'll stand by you, won't let nobody hurt you,
I'll stand by you, baby even to your darkest hour,
And I'll never desert you
I'll stand by you


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Stellafera said:


> *2w3 (especially works because how everyone only seems to listen to the chorus...)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't need my health
> Got my name and got my wealth I
> Stare at the sun
> Just for kicks all by myself I
> Lose track of time
> So I might be past my prime
> But I'm feeling oh so good
> 
> Oh my!
> Feels just like I don't try
> Looks so good I might die
> All I know is everybody loves me
> Head down
> Swaying to my own sound
> Flashes in my face now
> All I know is everybody loves me
> Everybody loves me_



I always liked this song of theirs. Probably most popular one. Sorry, I like mainstream shit. lol. actually they are different bands. One Republic and Republica. oops

Baby, I'm ready to go.






You're weird, in tears, too near and too far away,
He said, saw red, went home stayed in bed all day,
Your t'shirt, dish dirt,
Always love the one you hurt

It's a crack, I'm back yeah standing
On the rooftops shouting out,
Baby I'm ready to go
I'm back and ready to go
From the rooftops shout it out
It's a crack, I'm back yeah standing
On the rooftops having it
Baby I'm ready to go
I'm back and ready to go
From the rooftops shout it out, shout it out

You sleep, too deep, one week is another world
Big mouth, big mouth, drop out, drop out
You get what you deserve
You're stange, insane, one thing you can never change

It's a crack, I'm back yeah standing
On the rooftops shouting out,
Baby I'm ready to go
I'm back and ready to go
From the rooftops shout it out
It's a crack, I'm back yeah standing
On the rooftops having it
Baby I'm ready to go
I'm back and ready to go
From the rooftops shout it out, shout it out

Abused, confused, always love the one that
hurt ya hurt ya hurt ya​


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 6*






_One day it's fine and next it's black
So if you want me off your back
Well, come on and let me know
Should I stay or should I go?_

I especially love this because it's clear from the lyrics that he really should LEAVE ("If I go there will be trouble / If I stay there will be double") but he still is busy doing all the 6 vacillating anyways because he's not getting an answer.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Stellafera said:


> *Type 6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _One day it's fine and next it's black
> So if you want me off your back
> Well, come on and let me know
> Should I stay or should I go?_
> 
> I especially love this because it's clear from the lyrics that he really should LEAVE ("If I go there will be trouble / If I stay there will be double") but he still is busy doing all the 6 vacillating anyways because he's not getting an answer.


I was discussing with somebody how punk is kind of 6 in general. It is also political similar to 6 bands like Rage Against the Machine and Green Day. Love that song btw. And these:







The king called up his jet fighters
He said you better earn your pay
Drop your bombs between the minarets
Down the Casbah way






London calling to the faraway towns
Now war is declared and battle come down
London calling to the underworld
Come out of the cupboard, you boys and girls
London calling, now don't look to us
Phony Beatlemania has bitten the dust
London calling, see we ain't got no swing
'Cept for the ring of that truncheon thing
The ice age is coming, the sun is zooming in
Meltdown expected, the wheat is growin' thin
Engines stop running, but I have no fear
'Cause London is drowning, and I, I live by the river


----------



## FearAndTrembling

May as well go all the way with this. I haven't listened to this song in a while. It fuckin rocks.







I am an anti-christ
I am an anarchist
Don't know what I want but I know how to get it
I wanna destroy the passer by

Cos I, I wanna be anarchy!
No dogsbody!

​Anarchy for the U.K. it's coming sometime and maybe
I give a wrong time stop a traffic line
Your future dream is a shopping scheme


----------



## Matejko108

another 8 song. 
very passionate. 
"Chrome wheeled, fuel injected, and steppin' out over the line"

pretty sure Bruce "The Boss" Springsteen is an 8. not sure about the wing though.


----------



## Matejko108

3w2, social instinct

"I'm in with the in crowd
I go where the in crowd goes
I'm in with the in crowd
And I know what the in crowd knows

Any time of the year, don't you hear
Dressing fine, making time

We breeze up and down the street
We get respect from the people we meet
They make way day or night
They know the in crowd is out of sight

I'm in with the in crowd
I know the latest dance
When you're in the in crowd
It's so easy to find romance
I'm always on the run and I hate copy paste for god's sake
Any time of the year, don't you hear
If it square, we ain't there
We make every minute count
Our share is always the biggest amount
Other guys imitate us
But the original is still the greatest

I'm in with the in crowd
I go where the in crowd goes
I'm in with the in crowd
And I know what the in crowd knows

Any time of the year, don't you hear
Dressing fine, making time

We breeze up and down the street
We get respect from the people we meet
They make way day or night
They know the in crowd is out of sight

I'm in the in crowd
I'm in the in crowd now
Not on the outside
Looking in"


----------



## Maye

This could be a song and music video for any of the head center types (5, 6, 7).


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 6 (phobic)*






_Oh don't you test me, no!
Just because I play the piano
Doesn't mean I, I'm not willing to take you down!
I'm sorry_

Quoted lyrics show off a bit of funny reactivity, rest of the song has that 6 tango with feelings of insecurity and "conquering" them. Love the shift from "you are out of my mind roud:" to "I'm out of my mind ".


----------



## Malandro

Enneagram 2 theme tune.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Matejko108 said:


> another 8 song.
> very passionate.
> "Chrome wheeled, fuel injected, and steppin' out over the line"
> 
> pretty sure Bruce "The Boss" Springsteen is an 8. not sure about the wing though.



Great song. The Boss is awesome. My mom wanted to name me Bruce after him but my dad talked her out of it. Great songs. "The dogs on main street howl, cuz they understand."

This is such a simple but great song:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

7:






I'm your Testarossa. First gear
Watch me go, keep 'em in fear
Rumble, young man rumble
Brother won't fumble, muthafukas just crumble
Gaskets crank, rappers get spank
Stripes get yank, a superior rank
Won't stop the jock in some American car use a lyrical radar
But I'm rolling, the cartel's tolling
For the D's keep folding
Most Cadillac rappers get look and disturb
By the jet black blur
Me, the Testarosa running like it suppose ta
Don't try to get closer
Cause you might get lost in the dual exhaust
Don't ever try to fuck wit' a boss
High octane there ain't no ping
When I swing on a lyrical speed king
And that's just first gear, listen for the upshift
Who can get wit' this
I'm your Testarossa


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 4w3*






_You don't know...
How could you know?..._

Wait for the end.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

7 sx/sp 

Sp is secondary:


> No I ain't got cash
> I ain't got cash
> But I got you baby
> Baby I don't need dollar bills to have fun tonight


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Why are 7s always broke? lol

Like this song. Kind of fits in with the Presidential election. I think Jagger is talking about how all these protests and scuffles are going on in the US over Nam and none of that is happening in sleepy London town. There is no place for a street fighting man. Or I could be totally wrong, I try guess on my own what a song is about without looking it up. 







Hey! Said my name is called disturbance
I'll shout and scream, I'll kill the king, I'll rail at all his servants
Well, what can a poor boy do
Except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band
Cause in sleepy London town
There's no place for a street fighting man
No


----------



## Schmendricks

Possibly a song for either a 3w4 with 7 somewhere in their tritype or the other way around - suppressedly not an entirely healthy one, either way.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

A song for 9w8's about 9w8s for 9w8s to think about thier 9w8ness


----------



## aus2020

Freedom of expression, optimistic, high-spirited, variety. 7.


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 4 or 6 (i.e. reactive triad but too vulnerable for 8)*






_Sing me something soft,
Sad and delicate,
Or loud and out of key,
Sing me anything._


----------



## aus2020

Living in a fantasy world, finding a rescuer, romantic liaisons with the perfect lover who can understand her secret identity. 4.


----------



## Stellafera

Even more _Blurryface_ and enneagram. Today: a compare and contrast of two compliant triad types. 

*1w2 (strong 2 wing)*






*Religiously-Inclined Type 6*


----------



## anxiousgambino

Tbh Atlas by Man Overboard is a very 4w3 song.


----------



## aus2020

Friend or Foe. 6


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

3w4 marina- Honestly I think this entire album is on each type of the enneagram.


----------



## Stellafera

Memory Of Talon said:


> 3w4 marina- Honestly I think this entire album is on each type of the enneagram.


Ooh, can you show what you mean?


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Stellafera said:


> Ooh, can you show what you mean?



7w6 going towards stress point 2w3


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

9w1 ocilating between stress point 6 and growth point 3






I have more but I don't want to spam the tread. 

Marina and the diamonds- The Family Jewels is the album. 

"I'm not am not a robot" and "The Outsider" could be 5s
"Obsessions" = 4w3
"Rootless" = 6's
"Guilty" = 8w9
"OH NO" = 1w9s or possibly another song about 3s


----------



## Stellafera

Memory Of Talon said:


> "OH NO" = 1w9s or possibly another song about 3s


Definitely 3, I basically use that song as a thesis on the type.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Stellafera said:


> Definitely 3, I basically use that song as a thesis on the type.


Oh wow, is it on the forum? I'd love to read it


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Stellafera said:


> Definitely 3, I basically use that song as a thesis on the type.


Yeah, Oh No! is definitely Type 3. I think Rootless is Type 4. It's a song about loss of Holy Origin and seeking mirroring of her identity. Marina's in the 3/4 (w/ 7-fix) space. I personally think she's a 4w3, but I know everyone disagrees with me.






For a home sweet, no sweet home
For a root, for a leaf, for a branch, for a tree
For something, somebody that reminded them of me


----------



## Stellafera

Memory Of Talon said:


> Oh wow, is it on the forum? I'd love to read it


I'll go line-by-line:



> _Don't do love, don't do friends
> I'm only after success
> Don't need a relationship
> I'll never soften my grip_


Not necessarily 3ish but very stereotypical for the type.



> Don't want cash, don't want card
> Want it fast, want it hard


Assertive triad, continued focus on the lack of interest in normal pursuits vis-a-vis image 



> Don't need money, don't need fame
> I just want to make a change
> I just wanna change [5x]


ABSURDLY Type 3. Note the transition from surface motivation ("I just wanna make a change") to the 3 core issue ("I just wanna change"). Repetition of the last line hammers in how important this is for the type.



> I know exactly what I want and who I want to be
> I know exactly why I walk and talk like a machine
> I'm now becoming my own self-fulfilled prophecy
> Oh, oh no, oh no, oh no, oh


Even more ridiculously strong 3 vibes for me. This shows off the self-constructed nature of the 3 persona and unlike some aspects of the "I just wanna change" line, there's not much 1 here at all. 



> One track mind, one track heart
> If I fail, I'll fall apart


Standard stereotypical 3



> Maybe it is all a test
> Cause I feel like I'm the worst
> So I always act like I'm the best


3 feelings of self-deception. Focus on it being a "test" shows off some competency triadness. You have to be good enough to pass!



> If you are not very careful
> Your possessions will possess you
> TV taught me how to feel
> Now real life has no appeal
> It has no appeal [5x]


Probably the least type-relevant section of the song, although the notion of something outside of themselves "possessing" the 3 is pretty attachment triad-y. The "real life has no appeal" section partially refers to the image obsession for 3s.



> I'm gonna live, I'm gonna fly,
> I'm gonna fail, I'm gonna die,
> I'm gonna live, I'm gonna fly
> I'm gonna fail, gonna die, die, die, die


Showing 3's typical self confidence and then it cracking under stress.


----------



## aus2020

Looking at the positive side of life, disengaging from the realities of life. 9


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I love REM too. 







Eye of a hurricane, listen to yourself churn.
World serves its own needs, dummy, serve your own needs.
Feed it off an aux speak, grunt, no strength.
The ladder starts to clatter with fear fight, down, height.
Wire in a fire, representing seven games
In a government for hire and a combat site.
Left of west and coming in a hurry
With the furies breathing down your neck

Team by team reporters baffled, trumped, tethered, cropped.
Look at that low playing! Fine, then.
Uh oh, overflow, population, common group
But it'll do. Save yourself, serve yourself.
World serves its own needs, listen to your heart bleed,
Dummy, with the rapture and the rev-'rent and the right, right.
You vitriolic, patriotic, slam, fight, bright light
Feeling pretty psyched.

It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine.

Six o'clock - TV hour.
Don't get caught in foreign towers.
Slash and burn, return.
Listen to yourself churn.
Locking in uniforming, book burning, bloodletting.
Every motive escalate, automotive incinerate.
Light a candle, light a motive.
Step down, step down.
Watch your heel crush, crushed.
Uh oh, this means no fear, cavalier.
Renegade steer clear!
A tournament, a tournament,
A tournament of lies.
Offer me solutions, offer me alternatives
And I decline.

It's the end of the world as we know it
It's the end of the world as we know it (I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine (It's time I had some time alone)
I feel fine

It's the end of the world as we know it (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it (It's time I had some time alone)
It's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine (It's time I had some time alone)

The other night I dreamt of knives.
Continental drift divide.
Mountains sit in a line.
Leonard Bernstein, Leonid Brezhnev,
Lenny Bruce, and Lester Bangs
Birthday party, cheesecake, jelly beans, boom!
You symbiotic, patriotic, slam book neck, right? Right.​


----------



## Vermillion

Tove Lo is such a 7, and I love her videos. They are always so painful and neurotic.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Some Billy Joel:






Don't go changing, to try and please me
You never let me down before
Don't imagine you're too familiar
And I don't see you anymore
I wouldn't leave you in times of trouble
We never could have come this far
I took the good times, I'll take the bad times
I'll take you just the way you are
Don't go trying some new fashion
Don't change the color of your hair
You always have my unspoken passion
Although I might not seem to care
I don't want clever conversation
I never want to work that hard
I just want someone that I can talk to
I want you just the way you are.
I need to know that you will always be
The same old someone that I knew
What will it take till you believe in me
The way that I believe in you.
I said I love you and that's forever
And this I promise from the heart
I could not love you any better
I love you just the way you are.



Like this one too: Frank Sinatra was being honored at the Oscars or Grammys and the production crew or whatever cut off his speech or something. Cut it short. Billy Joel performed soon after and stopped in the middle of his song for a seconds and just sat there not playing, looking at his watch, saying "dollars, dollars dollars." Meaning this air time is costing money and he is proudly wasting it. He was taking back what they took from Sinatra. 







In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep
From the mountains of faith
To a river so deep
I must be looking for something
Something sacred I lost
But the river is wide
And it's too hard to cross
And even though I know the river is wide
I walk down every evening and I stand on the shore
And try to cross to the opposite side
So I can finally find out what I've been looking for
In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep
Through the valley of fear
To a river so deep
And I've been searching for something
Taken out of my soul
Something I would never lose
Something somebody stole

We all end in the ocean
We all start in the streams
We're all carried along
By the river of dreams


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Love this one by U2. Angel of Harlem. About Billie Holiday:






It was a cold and wet December day
When we touched the ground at JFK
Snow was melting on the ground
On BLS I heard the sound
Of an angel

New York, like a Christmas tree
Tonight this city belongs to me
Angel

Soul love...this love won't let me go
So long...angel of Harlem

Birdland on fifty-three
The street sounds like a symphony
We got John Coltrane and a love supreme
Miles, and she's got to be an angel

Lady Day got diamond eyes
She sees the truth behind the lies 
Angel

Blue light on the avenue
God knows they got to you
An empty glass, the lady sings
Eyes swollen like a bee sting
Blinded you lost your way
Through the side streets and the alleyway
Like a star exploding in the night
Falling to the city in broad daylight
An angel in Devil's shoes
Salvation in the blues
You never looked like an angel
Yeah yeah...angel of Harlem


----------



## Malandro

Another 2 Theme Tune






Now, now, now, honey
You better sit down and look around
'Cause you must've bumped yo' head
And I love you enough to talk some sense back into you, baby
I'd hate to see you come home--me, the kids, and the dog is gone
Check my credentials
I give you everything you want, everything you need
Even your friends say I'm a good woman
All I need to know is why
Why don't you love me?
Tell me, baby, why don't you love me
When I make me so damn easy to love?
And why don't you need me?
Tell me, baby, why don't you need me
When I make me so damn easy to need?


----------



## Stellafera

*I seriously can't figure out whether this song is 5w6 or 6w5*






Although the _vibe_ is definitely more 5. Disconnected and at a level pace.


----------



## Stellafera

I can't stop posting Twenty One Pilots. Got a 9w1 friend to back me up on this:

*9 --> 6 (distintegration)*






_One thing consists of consistence
And it's that we're all battling fear
Oh dear, I don't know if we know why we're here
Oh my, too deep, please stop thinking
I liked it better when my car had sound_

In general, unhappy 6s will source their anxiety within themselves eagerness and justify it as necessary reaction to events around them chargrined, while a 9 disintegrating to the type is going to be very deflecting and a bit angry at the negativity "infecting" their lives. _Damn that missing car radio, it's stopping me from ignoring my feelings_.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

6 or 7. This song is "strictly for my ******"






Yo, law!
Is it cool if a ***** just get fucked up for this one?
Yeah! Mr. Fuck-a-Cop is back
And I still don't give a fuck, yaknahmsayin'?


I'm not violent, I'm petrified and nervous
I got no mercy for these ****** tryin' to serve us
But if you catch me outta pocket, then I'm got
You love to shoot a ***** but you scared to pop a cop
Now drop it

And when you reminisce, thinkin' how you got dissed
Remember how it felt and then remember this
Be true to you, believe that there's no one bigger
Cause they can all suck dick - it's strictly for my ******


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

My latest 9w8 sx song.


----------



## 0+n*1

Six





I see the backseat of my car






The party never ends. The game begins again.


----------



## 0+n*1

Don't know if I posted this before. I have a feeling I have but either way, it's a good song

Six






Don't even think I'll bring my face close to the glass now and again


----------



## Schmendricks

A light caricature of a stressed-out 9w8's internal monologue.


----------



## Stellafera

this is a Type 9 song if I've ever seen one

*Type 9*






I don't even need to quote lyrics it pretty much starts from the beginning and goes straight through to the end


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

8w9?


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Type 2 (2w1)






Type 4 (4w3)


----------



## Schmendricks

I posted another song of theirs here as one for two other types, but in general, Poets of the Fall's music strikes me as _very_ 4w5-like.


----------



## Dangerose

6


----------



## Stellafera

Recently I've gotten into the musical _The 25th Annual Putnam County Spelling Bee_. 

*Type 3*






_Winning is a job
and I get no real enjoyment_

Marcy is a great example of the 3 whose motivations have been way too molded by everyone around them. Her character arc revolves around learning that her identity doesn't have to center around "success". Unfortunately her elimination song isn't on the soundtrack, but:

_I blew that word (She blew that word)
I blew that word (Praise Jesus!)
Life has such possibilities
*Here's where I begin*
The best spellers won't necessarily win! _

*Type 1*






_You hate losers
So do I
I’m a loser
So goodbye_

Logainne's kind of a similar character type to the 3 above on the surface (overachiever who feels like they aren't allowed to fail), but the differences are pretty well articulated with the different enneagram typing. Her arc ends kind of sadly since she never really realizes that her dads' crazy pressure on her is unhealthy.

I'd post one of Leaf Coneybear's songs since he's my favorite, but I'm not sure whether he's a 6 or a 9. Chip, Barfee, and Olive all have enneagram-irrelevant songs, so not a lot of luck there.


----------



## Meliodas

Time for some *4w3* music! 










Dark, dramatic, intense, bittersweet, kind of otherworldly, and sexually...hard as steel, but like a dam almost bursting, and ready to break upon (or inside) you. All of that unresolved passion, mmm. It creates and transforms, but it can never really belong only to me.

_OHH YEAH?

Some people say my love cannot be true
Please believe me, my love, and I'll show you. 
I will give you those things you thought unreal
The Sun, The Moon, The Stars all bear my Seal.

OHH YEAHHH!!!_


----------



## Meliodas

Hmm, I need to be indulged. Spoiled even? My appetite, you know. For certain things, it is limitless. It is like I am burning from the inside out with rage, anger, pain, desire, yearning, lust and above all, sadness. I wouldn't type all this out now except it will smoulder away if I don't and keep me awake...forever...

Oh, how I'm hungry!


----------



## Dangerose

2 with 7 fix maybe





Tears, just like the jewels 
Adorn their corporate crown,
Weigh on me worthless and I
Shake them down and leave now,
And have no royal things.

You, would consecrate the ground,
I paced in pain,
And though those pavements
Caught your sorrow stains.
They fall from me and I say,
Maybe don't fall for anything
That says it's never gonna
Give you everything.

I wish myself into your arms
To know that all I need is everything.

The size of the sea, and the sun in my eyes
And the line in my head,
Yearning for more, only for more.
These days are as bright as the days I have seen
In the wildest of dreams,
Yearning for more, only for more.

I wish myself into your arms
To know that all I need is everything.

Hold back the night, I am tired of my sight
That won't see anymore,
More than today, threatening to stay.

Hold back the night, I am tired of my sight
That won't see anymore,
"Show me you care, " is "Show me the door."


----------



## aus2020

Anxiety, fear, mistrust of people's motives, distrust of outsiders, us versus them. 6


----------



## Stellafera

aus2020 said:


> Anxiety, fear, mistrust of people's motives, distrust of outsiders, us versus them. 6
> 
> (Heathens by Twenty One Pilots)


Probably triple-reactive too (I'd wager 648).


----------



## aus2020

Whilst I thought that the movie 'Suicide Squad' was just above average, I really liked the music video. Overall very good: lyrics, song beat, cinematography, choreography and presentation.


----------



## Dangerose

Everything Alexander Rybak does is ridiculously 2 and specifically 279 - triple positive






This line struck me though

_I finally get a taste of freedom
Only problem is - I don't really want to be free_

edit: first time I heard this song I thought it was 'I don't want to be a bandit'
I thought the protagonist was being pressured to go into the bandit life
Also misheard "I don't want to burn your letters" as "I don't want to burn you later" which fits the narrative as well


----------



## Stellafera

The Night's Queen said:


> Everything Alexander Rybak does is ridiculously 2 and specifically 279 - triple positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This line struck me though
> 
> _I finally get a taste of freedom
> Only problem is - I don't really want to be free_
> 
> edit: first time I heard this song I thought it was 'I don't want to be a bandit'
> I thought the protagonist was being pressured to go into the bandit life
> Also misheard "I don't want to burn your letters" as "I don't want to burn you later" which fits the narrative as well


Yeah, this, "Fairytale", "Oah" (such a messed up song lol)... maybe not "Leave Me Alone", which doesn't have much of a type.

"Leave Me Alone" is probably the flipside of "Oah", come to think of it. 

*Type 6*






_You show the lights that stop me turn to stone
You shine them when I'm alone
And so I tell myself that I'll be strong
And dreaming when they're gone_

I wish there were more songs about family. It can be such a powerful theme. Anyhow, standard 6 focus on safety and security in other people.


----------



## aus2020

Triple reactive video. 

Romance, tragedy, loss, intensity, suffering. 4


----------



## Matejko108

"To live, to live is waltz. to die, to die is waltz. encounter, encounter is waltz. Farewell, farewell is waltz."

"Only shame is exposed, Just like it is, as long as it is, Even blood and flesh will go out of skin and will be unknown"

totally 4w5. passionate, intense, poetic, melancholic, mysterious, cryptic, and full of suffering 
I love it


----------



## aus2020

Rio 2016 theme song.

Ambition, victory, succeeding against the odds, adaptability. 3


----------



## Stellafera

*6 integration to 9*






_I feel like a young John Cusack, like making big mistakes
I feel like for the first time in a long time I am not afraid
I feel like a kid, never thought it'd feel like this_


----------



## aus2020

perfectionism, idealism, morality, teaching, honesty, ethics, improvement. 1


----------



## Rose for a Heart

--


----------



## Maye

6w5. 






"Get on your knees in the fire, you can leave it all in your mind. It is all in your mind".


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Type 9 stuck in dreaming of not being alone.


_"Lost Boy"

[Intro]
There was a time when I was alone
Nowhere to go and no place to call home
My only friend was the man in the moon
And even sometimes he would go away, too

[Verse 1]
Then one night, as I closed my eyes,
I saw a shadow flying high
He came to me with the sweetest smile
Told me he wanted to talk for awhile
He said, "Peter Pan. That's what they call me.
I promise that you'll never be lonely."
And ever since that day...

[Chorus]
I am a lost boy from Neverland
Usually hanging out with Peter Pan
And when we're bored we play in the woods
Always on the run from Captain Hook
"Run, run, lost boy," they say to me,
"Away from all of reality."

[2x]
Neverland is home to lost boys like me
And lost boys like me are free

[Verse 2]
He sprinkled me in pixie dust and told me to believe
Believe in him and believe in me
Together we will fly away in a cloud of green
To your beautiful destiny
As we soared above the town that never loved me
I realized I finally had a family
Soon enough we reached Neverland
Peacefully my feet hit the sand
And ever since that day...

[Chorus]
I am a lost boy from Neverland
Usually hanging out with Peter Pan
And when we're bored we play in the woods
Always on the run from Captain Hook
"Run, run, lost boy," they say to me,
"Away from all of reality."

[2x]
Neverland is home to lost boys like me
And lost boys like me are free

[2x]
Peter Pan, Tinker Bell, Wendy Darling,
Even Captain Hook.
You are my perfect story book
Neverland, I love you so,
You are now my home sweet home
Forever a lost boy at last

And for always I will say...

[Chorus]
I am a lost boy from Neverland
Usually hanging out with Peter Pan
And when we're bored we play in the woods
Always on the run from Captain Hook
"Run, run, lost boy," they say to me,
"Away from all of reality."

[2x]
Neverland is home to lost boys like me
And lost boys like me are free_


----------



## Schmendricks

Even the _sound_ of this one feels 2-ish to me.


----------



## Dangerose

*Eurovision 2017*

5w6 






*Occidental Karma*
_To be or to have to be
Hamletic doubt
Contemporary as the Neolithic man
In your 2x3 cage, get comfortable
Intellectuals in cafes, Internetologists
Honored members of Selfie-takers Anonymous
Intelligence is out of fashion
Easy answers, pointless riddles

Looking for stories with an awaited grand finale
Whatever happens, panta rei, and 'Singing in the Rain'

Lessons of Nirvana, and Buddha in Indian-style line
For everyone their recess, moment of glory (alé!)
The crowd is shouting a mantra, evolution falls
The naked ape is dancing
Occidental karma, occidental karma

Chanel-drops are falling on ascetic bodies
Protect yourselves from the smell of your species
All the people who know everything from the web
Cocaine of the masses, opiate of the poor

Looking for virtual humanity, sex appeal
Whatever happens, panta rei, and Singing in the Rain

(Chorus)

When life gets distracted, men fall
Occidental karma, occidental karma
The ape stands up again
Namasté! Alé!
_

1 line to 7






_I come alive inside the light of the unexpected
Maybe I thrive outside the comfort zone
What is a prize without a fight? Yeah, I got addicted
To what I thought I wanted, and all along

I’ve been walking asleep, dreaming awake
Finding I bend but I don’t break
I’m almost a sinner, nearly a saint
Finding with every breath I take

I’m not afraid of making mistakes
Sometimes it’s wrong before it’s right
That’s what you call a perfect life

Gathering thorns from the stems of a thousand roses
Weathering storms on the long way home
I look for the sweet in every bitter moment tasted
In every last mistake I see the other side

I’ve been walking asleep, dreaming awake
Finding I bend but I don’t break
I’m almost a sinner, nearly a saint
Finding with every breath I take

I’m not afraid of making mistakes
Sometimes it’s wrong before it’s right
That’s what you call a perfect
That’s what you call a perfect
That’s what you call a perfect life

I’ve been walking asleep, dreaming awake
Finding I bend but I don’t break
I’m almost a sinner, nearly a saint
Finding with every breath I take

I’m not afraid of making mistakes
Sometimes it’s wrong before it’s right
That’s what you call a perfect
That’s what you call a perfect
That’s what you call a perfect life_

I guess it's the 2 motto lol






_Sometimes it's hard to say what you think
Sometimes life causes havoc and you don't realize
Sometimes it seems like it's like a melody
Frustrated and lost, we won't see the light of day

Do it for your lover, do it for your lover babe, clap your hands and do it for your lover
Do it for your lover, do it for your lover babe, clap your hands and do it for your lover
Do it for your lover, do it for your lover
Do it for those you ever care and love

Take my hand, don't close this door
Let the sadness and sorrow disappear
In this way let out a cry, get out there and fly
And you'll see that for those you love, it's always worthwhile

Así que
Do it for your lover, do it for your lover babe, clap your hands and do it for your lover
Do it for your lover, do it for your lover babe, clap your hands and do it for your lover
Do it for your lover, do it for your lover
Do it for those you ever care and love

Just do it, just do it, just do it for your lover
Just do it, just do it, just do it for your lover
Just do it, just do it, just do it for your lover
Just do it just do it, just do it for your lover

Do it for your lover, do it for your lover babe, clap your hands and do it for your lover
Do it for your lover, do it for your lover babe, clap your hands and do it for your lover
Do it for your lover, do it for your lover
Do it for those you ever care and love_


I don't understand this song lol but it's cool...could be 2ish I guess? or 8ish?





_Standing in a mirror lane wondering what, to do
Another day and gravity’s got, got another hold of me
I never dreamed that this could be happening, not to me
But if he came falling down falling so hard, I started believing

Now I’m into daydreams, amazed by thorn jeans
Deep into high extremes
When I’m with him it’s fantasy, we’re just like alchemy
Oh I feel ready

Have my skeletons
(I can only trick you once, bad boy)
Have my lungs, my millions
(Talk is cheap don’t speak in tongues, bad boy)
Drum drum drum, bring out the guns
(Drum drum drum, bring out the guns, bad boy)
I’m so so cursed
(Fuss and fight won’t get you tons)
Bad boy

The world is spinning faster by the minute and I’m longing to be saved
This bitter sweet sensation got a, got another hold of me

Now I’m stuck in daydreams, surrounded by thorn jeans
Deep into high extremes
When we hook up it’s fantasy, we’re just like alchemy
I’ve never been so ready

Have my skeletons
(I can only trick you once, bad boy)
Have my lungs, my millions
(Talk is cheap don’t speak in tongues, bad boy)
Drum drum drum, bring out the guns
(Drum drum drum, bring out the guns, bad boy)
I’m so so cursed
(Fuss and fight won’t get you tons)
Bad boy

(I can only trick you once, bad boy)
I can only trick you once
(Talk is cheap don’t speak in tongues, bad boy)
(Talk is cheap don’t speak in tongues, bad boy)
Talk is cheap don’t speak in tongues
Drum drum drum, bring out the guns
(Drum drum drum, bring out the guns, bad boy)
Bad boy
Fuss and fight won’t get you tons, bad boy
(Fuss and fight won’t get you tons)_

4ish/6ish?







_You’re under the water
Trying to pull me under
I reach for you
I reach for you

You can throw it all at me, I won’t give you up
I can handle all your pain, take it as it comes
I love you right, but you make me feel like

Paper, you cut right through
I’m stuck like glue to you
Paper, your darkness pulls
I lose control again

Drawing every bit of my truth
Colour me in with your blue
Paper, you cut right through
A thousand words for you

I know I wasn’t a part of you plan
I know you think that you’re being a man
Tell me to leave you alone
Tell me I would be so better off
But you don’t understand

I canʼt leave you, baby
I can’t leave you
But you make me feel like

Paper, you cut right through
I’m stuck like glue to you
Paper, your darkness pulls
I lose control again

Drawing every bit of my truth
Colour me in with your blue
Paper, you cut right through
A thousand words for you

Paper, you cut right through
I’m stuck like glue to you
Paper, your darkness pulls
I lose control again

Drawing every bit of my truth
Colour me in with your blue
Paper, you cut right through
A thousand words for you_


----------



## Stellafera

*Non-stereotypical Type 8 Song*


----------



## Dangerose

The Night's Queen said:


> Mmmayyybe Dima Bilan is a 3w2
> (He vibes so much like a 6 but idk, watched a few interviews and he says 2ish things at least, doesn't seem like a core 2)


Still looking for his type :/

I want to claim him as a 2 tbh but he gives such a 6 vibe

Found his cover of one of my favorite songs, his interpretation is...angrier and more passionate than the original, really interesting and it made me think about 2 again.

This is the original, by an artist who I think is...maybe a 4, could be 3w4 or even 2

* *













Bilan's version:






Lyrics:

_Don't stir my soul, violin
I can't hold back tears
Don't share your sorrow with me
I leave it all with you

An intoxicating maiden of young years
Waved back to me
Flying from me to another
The years passed so quickly
I didn't manage to notice
Grey autumn outside the window

Leaving, I bow to my home
Silently, I pray to God 
And I go to seek the corner of this world
Where dwells my love
Where dwells my love
In the clear sky the white swan
Beat its wings above me
Into the blue distance like smoke dissipating

I tear apart mountains with my hands
Go around the world in three days
How to find her, I do not know

Leaving, a bow to my home
Silently, I pray to God 
And I go to seek the corner of this world
Where dwells my love
Where dwells my love
_

Anyways, here's two interviews I posted on another thread a long time ago, one in English, the other with subtitles, copying my comments from then, not watching again






_Interviewer: Your fans probably know what city you're from, but others don't
Bilan: First of all, I don't call them fans, I call them friends; I think this is a significant difference in my attitude to these people: I have clubs of friends that are formed on their own" 
Interviewer: Ok, let me rephrase, the people who have not yet become your friends, they probably don't know where you're from...

I guess I can see that as a Two thing lol) maybe so/sx

But it's too much, it's funny))

edit: seems to think of people as competitors...his little sister until he saw he couldn't live without this little girl 

Interviewer: What has your sister given you?
Bilan: In my childhood I worried that as the only boy in my family I'd have to at some point carry the burden of responsibility, work more than everyone else, do more than everyone. And now that's really how it is, but I enjoy it, because I realized that it's really nice to take care of someone. 

6 or 2?


The look of pride as he says that yes, he advises his sister, this seems 2ish though))
(slightly cut off gif()

why is there no gif? I keep noticing pictures and gifs being missing from oldish posts of mine (

idk, can really see 6 but 2 seems not ridiculous, at least_

English






Just putting some parts here

_Interviewer: Tell me some things about being a judge on The Voice in Russia, how has that been going, is it working for you?
Bilan: Oh, it was hard work. Because if I work with singers, I gift my spirit, and every, every, health, mind, and very difficult for me, yeah, I am not (robbed?)_

For some reason they didn't translate the whole thing, doing my best for the part that's not translated:

First part is just about how it's a big honor etc

Interviewer: Very famously, after Athens, you said that you were a bit disappointed to have been beaten by some monsters (it was a semi-literal remark, the act that one wore huge costumes like Vikings or something) the monsters are here this weekend-
_Bilan: Yeah, I know.
Interviewer: Have you met them, did they say, have you talked?
Bilan: Mm...I would like to look at their faces from a different perspective, well, I don't have any pretensions against them at all, but, you know, they did what they could to stand out and this thing they did was cool, I just have one wish, I'm still unsatisfied that I haven't looked at their real faces._

_Interviewer: Promising stars on The Voice? Future stars?
Bilan: Well, well, for the future, if you're going to compare to everyone in the world, with The Voice and X Factor and suchlike, they're not all winners (victors), let's say, it's like, you know, they're not usually put into a profession or first place in every...every day, still needs to constantly fighting for over the love of the audience
Interviewer: But are there promising stars?
Bilan: Yes, there is...yes, but this process is played out for a long time._

Someone, please?  I'm really curious and have been trying to figure this out for a long time lol

edit: He's funny btw, I like him because when they show the audiences of crowds listening to music, or he's a judge on The Voice too, with the sad songs he's always crying))


----------



## Darkbloom

@The Night's Queen I'm not sure why but I'd probably guess 3w2 
Really don't know why though, and could see 2 too, idk about 6 though, feel like image type is more likely, but maybe I'm seeing 3 because of something 6-ish?


----------



## water_

4
daKooka-Let Me Down
youtube.com/watch?v=vc3rPfJKKgc

Edit: daKooka in general


----------



## Dangerose

Amaranthine said:


> @The Night's Queen I'm not sure why but I'd probably guess 3w2
> Really don't know why though, and could see 2 too, idk about 6 though, feel like image type is more likely, but maybe I'm seeing 3 because of something 6-ish?


Thank you!
I was suddenly wondering if I was seeing 6 because of something 3ish, so...I guess I can casually view him as 3w2 for now, it doesn't feel wrong at least


----------



## Dangerose

6w7? @Amaranthine this is why I always presumed Beta/ESTP
His image has changed 






I'm a nightly hooligan
I have a revolver
I look like (my?) mother
And I'm always drunk

Well, so what, so what
I'm strong and clever as well
Tanned as well
And I go around in a jacket

I'll fly to you
I'll pay for everything
I'll make you golden
I want you

I'm not the worst in the world
Just that I'm not a saint
And only when I'm with you
Do I find peace

When I look into your eyes, I understand
The world without you is completely impossible, I know well

I'm a night hooligan
I have talent
I'm a cool musician
And I'm always drunk

You fell into a cell
And the keys are with the mother
I only have a revolver 
And a great plan

You and I will fly away to wherever we want
We'll plant trees and have children
We will always be together, days, week, years
And we won't ever die, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes

When I look into your eyes, I understand
The world without you is completely impossible, I know well

I'm a night hooligan
In business I'm a khan
But in the bed a giant
Just a hurricane

You won't run away from me
You hold me very dear
Very often you call
And don't sleep at night

(etc)

(Been looking online to see why 'I look like a mother' belongs in this song, it doesn't have a double meaning like it can in English, this particular word is fancy due to French origin but it doesn't seem to mean anything but a literal mother, _maybe_ a brothel owner who is a woman but idk, maybe the idea is 'I look like my mother' but yeah idk...)

edit: Just want to put this link, just in case anyone wants to watch, it's on The Voice Kids)) 






Bilan: You have no idea what you did, you made me suddenly realize like...I'm wearing a suit....

))))


----------



## Rose for a Heart

What's her type?


* *






















I am getting 9 and 4 vibes.


----------



## Dangerose

For some reason Viktor Tsoy gives me 5 vibes...not sure why though, could I be right? Like 359...9ish but for some reason 9 seems wrong







*Peaceful Night*
_The roofs of houses shiver under the weight of days
Heavenly shepherds send clouds to graze
The city shoots a bullet of lights into the night
But the night is stronger, her power is great

To those who are lying down to sleep - peaceful dreams 
(peaceful night)

I've waited for this time, and now this time has come
Those, who kept silence, remained silent
Those, who wait for nothing, sit in the saddle
They can't be caught, can't be caught

To those who are lying down to sleep - peaceful dreams 
(peaceful night)

Neighbours come, they hear the sound of hooves
Keeps them from sleep, troubles their dreams
Those, who wait for nothing, set out on their path
Those who are saved are those who are saved

_

Line to 8?






*Cuckoo*

_How many still unwritten songs are there?
Tell me, cuckoo - sing them.
Am I to live in the city or in the villages?
Lie as a stone or burn as a star...a star

My sun, look down on me
My palm turned into a fist
And if there is gunpowder, give a flame
Just so

Who will take the lonely path?
The strong and brave laid down their heads in battle
There are few who remain in bright memory
In clear mind and with a steady hand in the ranks...in the ranks

My sun, look down on me
My palm turned into a fist
And if there is gunpowder, give a flame
Just so

But where are you now, free will?
With whom do you now meet the gentle dawn?
Answer.
With you it is good, without you it is bad
Head and shoulders patient under the whip, under the whip
_

(I like this version better actually, singer I think is a social...2 or 9, could be 3)











*A Packet of Cigarettes*
_I sit and look into a foreign sky from a foreign window
I cannot see a single familiar star
I went down all the roads, and over there, and over here
I turned around - couldn't find my steps

But if in the pocket there is a packet of cigarettes
It means that everything in today isn't all bad
And a ticket to a silver-winged plane
Which, flying, leaves behind only a shadow

And no one ever wanted to be guilty (vinovatim) without wine (vina)
And no one ever wanted to rake coals with bare hands
And without music death on earth is not beautiful
And without music I would not want to die

But if in the pocket there is a packet of cigarettes
It means that everything in today isn't all bad
And a ticket to a silver-winged plane
Which, flying, leaves behind only a shadow

_


----------



## goldthysanura

Yesterday I found out about Akiko Yano. She's a Japanese singer-songwriter who has sung with the Yellow Magic Orchestra, and whose music is sometimes compared to Kate Bush (also to Sesame Street music). Her songs are eclectic, joyful and sometimes almost childlike. Here is one of them. If I could give this song a tritype it would be 479. The lyrics especially are 9-ish, and her overall vivacity is 7-like. Haha. 






Here are the lyrics, according to google translate.

Wind blows in my body

I wonder if you can see it?
I will pay the clouds in your body
I wonder if this will reach you
*
- From the east country to the west end
To the end of the island north of the south -

The clouds above us are white and wide
Continue to eternal life
The sea in front of us is deep blue
Invite to eternal life
*
A rising sun rises in my body
I wonder if you can see it?
Melt the water in your body
I wonder if this will reach you
*
- From the east country to the west end
To the end of the island north of the south -

The clouds above us are white and wide
Continue to eternal life
The sea in front of us is deep blue
Invite to eternal life
*
The sea in front of us is deep blue
Invite to eternal life


----------



## Stellafera

The Night's Queen said:


> 6w7? @Amaranthine this is why I always presumed Beta/ESTP
> His image has changed


should be retitled "instructional video on how to pick up Beta NF chicks"


----------



## Dangerose

Stellafera said:


> should be retitled "instructional video on how to pick up Beta NF chicks"


:laughing::laughing::laughing: ahaha yes XD


----------



## Dangerose

Grigoriy Leps might be a 5 too, that's the vibe I get at least. This can be a sp 5 love song?






_I've interested myself in you but not deeply
Sometimes we pass some day together
And then you disappear, and I only hear tales
That someone met you in Paris, or in Goa

A hundred worries
You carry with you
Constantly thinking
What's with you?
I already would have lost my mind
But I'm indifferent

I don't love you, this is my important advantage
I'm not falling for this movie
It's even better than I don't love you

No need to call me, no need to lie
But when the whole world bores you, there is somewhere to run
For have a day, or half an hour
And who am I in your life I don't need to know

I don't love you, this is my important advantage
I'm not falling for this movie
I'm not trying to change you
I don't love you, this is what I decided
Or else no one would even be alive
It's even better, that I don't love you.
_

Dima Bilan also covered it haha)


----------



## Stellafera

*So-dom Healthy 6 (Integration to 9)*






where do I even start, this has probably been on this thread before but anyhow



> I'm tryin' to tell you somethin' 'bout my life.
> Maybe give me insight between black and white.


standard 6, is in a mental gray area, wants to talk the confusion out



> And the best thing you've ever done for me
> is to help me take my life less seriously.
> It's only life after all.


Obviously seems positive, although I kind of hear a "but" with this part. Like, thank you, you've helped me so much, but maybe I need to separate this new outlook on life from_ you_ a bit, see, let me explain... Hence why the next lyric starts with "well". It's going from exciting but somewhat misleading hook to body paragraph. 



> Well darkness has a hunger that's insatiable,
> and lightness has a call that's hard to hear.


6 feels uncomfortable accepting that things are fine. It's like the type that never got over the fact that there_ is_ no monster under the bed and it's neurotic to worry about it.



> I wrap my fear around me like a blanket.


but why even bother to make the fear connection the song already does it



> I sailed my ship of safety till I sank it.
> I'm crawling on your shores.


Acknowledging type 6 behavorial patterns. In the "monster under the bed" analogy, 6 wants to keep being able to call mommy back into the room so she can say everything's okay, rather than just accepting that they have to deal with life's many real and imaginary dangers on their own. Similar analogy here, but more nautical. 



> I went to the doctor, I went to the mountains
> I looked to the children, I drank from the fountain.


More of 6 trying to find the answers from the wise sages of the world



> *There's more than one answer to these questions
> pointing me in a crooked line.
> And the less I seek my source for some definitive,
> the closer I am to fine. The closer I am to fine!*


There we go! 



> I went to see the Doctor of Philosophy
> with a poster of Rasputin and a beard down to his knee.
> He never did marry or see a B-Grade movie.


Edgy. 6s react like puppies to situations like this, either they wilt and act submissive to the more authoritative figure (who seems kind of obnoxious and wimpy here but _the guy seems sure of himself_) or they GET MAD AND ASSERT DOMINANCE. Either way attaching outside importance to somebody who doesn't necessarily know anything.



> He graded my performance, he said he could see through me.
> I spent four years prostrate to the higher mind,
> got my paper and I was free.


she went the phobic 6 route



> I went to the doctor, I went to the mountains
> I looked to the children, I drank from the fountain.
> There's more than one answer to these questions
> pointing me in a crooked line.
> And the less I seek my source for some definitive,
> the closer I am to fine. The closer I am to fine.


But in her healthier state, she realizes that it's not necessarily crucial whether that guy was right or wrong. Maybe she can just learn some things and not some others from a person. People don't have to be exclusively sagely or stupid. Maybe they can just be. 



> I stopped by the bar at three A.M.
> to seek solace in a bottle, or possibly a friend.
> *I woke up with a headache like my head against a board,
> twice as cloudy as I'd been the night before.
> And I went in seeking clarity*


"Trying to obsess over life's problems ironically worsens them" should be the tagline of Enneagram. Or maybe not, that'd probably discourage people from getting really into enneagram theory if they get the point of the message. Also it might increase type 7's self confidence and that's _really_ unnecessary. 



> I went to the doctor, I went to the mountains
> I looked to the children, I drank from the fountain
> We go to the doctor, we go to the mountains
> We look to the children, we drink from the fountain.
> We go to the Bible, we go through the work out.
> We read up on revival, we stand up for the lookout.


Suddenly "we". The narrator takes a leap of bravery and dares to suggest that her thoughts apply beyond herself. If there's so many clamoring voices out there with different theories of the world, why can't she be one? Rather than the narrator constantly searching for what knowledge she must gain from the world, she contributes her own little theory about human nature. 



> The less I seek my source for some definitive
> The closer I am to fine
> The closer I am to fine
> The closer I am to fine


While multiple voices jump in here, the most prominent is a lower voice singing "the less I seek my source". Lower voices tend to come across as more authoritative, and yet this authority is ultimately yielding to the narrator, saying that it doesn't have all the answers. The more full collection of voices join in at the final three rounds of "closer I am to fine", signifying the narrator's happy connection with the rest of the planet. Also, in classic 6 fashion, the dilemna brought up at the start of the song resolves itself partway through. She said at the start of the song that she was unsure and it appears she worked through it over the course of singing. Maybe this new outlook isn't that different from her everyday theories of life, but it's a nice one to try for size. 

---

I like the lyrics of "Closer to Fine" a lot. It satisfies my personal niche of well-written pop songs and also happens to be rather comforting to me personally.


----------



## Dangerose

More of a question than a typing, anyone have a thought on Mika?
Thinking 3, 7, or maybe 2

Songs are 3ish?

This video makes me think of disintegration to 9






This is the way you left me,
I'm not pretending.
No hope, no love, no glory,
No happy ending.
This is the way that we love,
Like it's forever.
Then live the rest of our life,
But not together.

Wake up in the morning, stumble on my life
Can't get no love without sacrifice
If anything should happen, I guess I wish you well
A little bit of heaven, but a little bit of hell

This is the hardest story that I've ever told
No hope, or love, or glory
Happy endings gone forever more

I feel as if I'm wastin'
And I'm wastin' everyday
_
This is the way you left me,
I'm not pretending.
No hope, no love, no glory,
No happy ending.
This is the way that we love,
Like it's forever.
Then live the rest of our life,
But not together.

2 o'clock in the morning, something's on my mind
Can't get no rest; keep walkin' around
If I pretend that nothin' ever went wrong, I can get to my sleep
I can think that we just carried on
_

Grace Kelly seems 2w3 I think? not posting it, everyone knows that song

Took translation from google, song feels really 3ish? don't understand it tbh

_She told me
Write a happy song
Not a depressing song
A song that everyone loves

She told me
You will become a millionaire
You will be proud
Do not end up like your father

She told me
Don't shut yourself in your bedroom
Go ahead shake yourself and dance
Tell me what your problem is
She told me
Why aren't you more suave
You're stoned/broken or gay
You'll end up like your brother
She told me

She told me, it's your life
Do what you want, oh well
One day you'll understand
One day you'll want it
She told me, you're a zero
Get out of your bubble a little
You don't anything important
Looks like you like that

Why are you wasting your life (x3)
Dance Dance Dance
Why are you wasting your life (x3)
Dance Dance Dance

She told me
Act like the other boys
Go kick a ball around
You will become popular
She told me
What are you doing on the internet
It's not good in your head
Look at the time you lose
She told me
Why do you complain all the time
You act like you're eight years old
That's not how you're going make me happy
She told me
One day I will be gone
But when she said that

She told me something that I love

She told me, it's your life
Do what you want, oh well
One day you'll understand
One day you'll want it
She told me, you're a zero
Get out of your bubble a little
You don't anything important
Looks like you like that

Why are you wasting your life (x3)
Dance Dance Dance
She told me dance
Why are you wasting your life (x3)
Dance Dance Dance
She told me dance

She told me
You don't have white hair
But soon you'll be thirty years old
It would be better if you wake up
She told me
You're still a child
You will never be great
And I am already old
She told me
Look at your friends
What will they do with their lives
There is something to fuck up
She told me
Yes one day you will kill me
But when she said that
She told me something that I love_

He reminds me of a 7 on The Voice though






Garou reminds me of 6w5 or 9w8,other judges I am not familiar with


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Type 2







* *





Dear, I fear we're facing a problem
You love me no longer, I know and
Maybe there is nothing that I can do
To make you do
Mama tells me I shouldn't bother
That I ought just to stick to another man
A man that surely deserves me
But I think you do

So I cry, I pray, and I beg

Love me, love me
Say that you love me
Fool me, fool me
Go on and fool me
Love me, love me
Pretend that you love me
Leave me, leave me
Just say that you need me
So I cry and I beg for you to
Love me, love me
Say that you love me
Leave me, leave me
Just say that you need me
I can't care about anything but you

Lately I have desperately pondered
Spent my nights awake and I wonder
What I could have done in another way
To make you stay
Reason will not lead to solution
I will end up lost in confusion
I don't care if you really care
As long as you don't go

So I cry, I pray, and I beg

Love me, love me
Say that you love me
Fool me, fool me
Go on and fool me
Love me, love me
Pretend that you love me
Leave me, leave me
Just say that you need me
So I cry and I beg for you to
Love me, love me
Say that you love me
Leave me, leave me
Just say that you need me
I can't care about anything but you


----------



## goldthysanura

Many of HK119's songs and videos have a humorous, unsettling 5-ish bent to them. 






From the start it was mission impossible
To find out what it means to be human
I was spinning in my head from the orders
I was given with a health warning sign

First order was to go out and find out
What it means to be fall in love first sight
It sounds so desperately crazy 
How could anyone think they'd get it right?

C'est la vie my boy, you've got to be human
C'est la vie my boy, you've got to be human
(What does it mean to be human?)

Resistance was strong as I found out 
That the failure rate percent was 99
But there's nothing I could do to escape my orders
Had to report this case by that night
So I went and checked this human boy
Who was standing in the corner all alone
He looked like he was waiting for someone 
To grab him by the hand and take him home

C'est la vie my boy, you've got to be human (you've got to be, you've got to be)
C'est la vie my boy, you've got to be human (got to be, got to be)
(Oooh, oooh, what does it mean to be human?)

Second order felt automatic
And I am sure it was planned to be that way
Crazy with disappointment and anger
I don't know the words I need to say
Blame, suffering, hatred and jealousy
Sorrow all came in to play
Abort this mission even if it means 
I will have to lose my bonus pay

C'est la vie my boy, you've got to be human (you've got to be human)
C'est la vie my boy, you've got to be human (you've got to be human)
C'est la vie my boy, you've got to be human 
(I have to find a human boy that is flesh and bone to find out what's going on)
You've got to be human
(I have to find a human boy that is flesh and bone to find out what's going on)
I have to find a human boy that is flesh and bone, flesh and bone, flesh and bone
Flesh and bone, flesh and bone, to find what's going on
What does it mean to be human?


----------



## garcdanny26

This sounds like a very type 3 song to me, imo 





Race, life’s a race
And I am gonna win
Yes, I am gonna win

And I’ll light the fuse
And I’ll never lose
And I choose to survive
Whatever it takes

You won’t pull ahead
I’ll keep up the pace
And I’ll reveal my strength
To the whole human race

Yes I am prepared
To stay alive
And I won’t forgive,
Vengeance is mine
And I won’t give in
Because I choose to thrive

Yeah, I’m gonna win!


----------



## Dangerose

Intense so





Not-ridiculously-intense sx





Transcendent sp






Moon, high and deep in the sky
Your light sees far,
You travel around the wide world,
and see into people's homes.



Moon, stand still a while
and tell me where is my dear.
Tell him, silvery moon,
that I am embracing him.
For at least momentarily
let him recall of dreaming of me.
Illuminate him far away,
and tell him, tell him who is waiting for him!
If his human soul is in fact dreaming of me,
may the memory awaken him!
Moonlight, don't disappear, disappear!


----------



## Younce

Type 9:


----------



## Stellafera

*Triple Attachment Type 3*


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 1w9*






_Don't you want something else,
something new,
than what we got here?_


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 7*






_Its gonna be good gonna be good
Gonna be gonna be gonna be gonna be gonna be
Good good good good good good good good good good_


----------



## Dangerose

Stellafera said:


> *Type 1w9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't you want something else,
> something new,
> than what we got here?_


Why Type 1? Feels more 6ish to me

I think Lily Allen's a core 6 btw? Do you agree?


----------



## Stellafera

Twist of Fate said:


> Why Type 1? Feels more 6ish to me


The whole "shouldn't things be better?" aspect, as well as the primary mood of the song being frustration/annoyance rather than danger. 

Although in light of your comment, first verse makes a very good case for 6. 



> I think Lily Allen's a core 6 btw? Do you agree?


Yeah, could definitely see that. Would probably go 641 tritype.


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 9*






_Nothing really matters, anyone can see
Nothing really matters
Nothing really matters to me_


----------



## owlet

Type 2?


----------



## Stellafera

owlet said:


> Type 2?


Yeah, I think so. Nice find! 

*Badass Type 6 Song*






so much head energy (especially starting at 0:38)


----------



## Skeletalz

Here are a few 1 songs with some lyrics I find notable:

This whole album has a theme that feels a bit like a part of the odyssey of a 1 trying to integrate.

(this video kind of sucks)






* *




1. Neurotically Wired

*God*, I pray for you, quite the task at hand
Dear God I wait for you, *child to a man*
God, do you hear cries of kindred souls
*Dear God the broken man reaps what he has sown*
Pray for me, I am not alone
Dear God exorcise strangers from my home

*So cold the winter of discontent, a lifetime to remember
Life seems so animated, neurons firing round after round
How illogical, stillness makes my skin crawl
But where I run isn't any where at all*

I can't let them take me down
Will her sickness break her crown?
Why in the name of god would they hold her down?
I can't let them put me six feet under

*One eyed Pollyanna left out in the rain
A stitch in time will mend her fine and on the shelf again
Scarecrow and the tin man dancing in her dreams
Come the dawn a bitter pill keeps her there it seems*

*Shelter me my asylum, shelter me
Incarnation of the dead memories
Masterful liar, a reflection
We are flawed, flawed to perfection*

*In the eyes of a child, cut so deep she’ll never ever love again*
His addiction left her bleeding
In the eyes of a child, *locked away in a heart shaped box*
It holds a secret she hears it breathing

In the end thy kingdom come, in the end thy will be done
This and nothing more quoth the raven
In the end thy kingdom come, in the end thy will be done
Here forevermore, this and nothing more

*Rise higher open your eyes child
All of God’s graces you were born to be here
Just as you are child neurotically wired
Rivers of tears won't wash the strand away
Rise higher open your eyes child
All of God’s graces you were born to be
Will I always see through the eyes,
See through the eyes of a child?*

*Cross eyed Mary quite contrary
How does your garden grow?
Seeds of sorrow yield tomorrow
Harvesting the fruit you bestow
Jack be nimble, Jack be quick
Walls of shame built brick by brick
Sitting in his angry chair
Fear became a means to his end*

In the eyes of a child, cut so deep she'll never love again
His addiction left her bleeding
In the eyes of a child, buried in a heart shaped box
It holds her secret she hears it breathing
*Down on her knees, dying God on a cross of gold
No deliverance tears are seething
All the king’s horses and all the king’s men
Tried but they could not put Pollyanna together again*

Rise higher, open your eyes child
All of God’s graces you were meant to be here
More than you are child neurotically wired
Rivers of tears won't wash the strand away
*Rise higher open your heart wide
All of your demons will finally fade away
Will I always see through the eyes of a child?*

*Why do we remember the cold November rain?
A stitch in time would save us nine and on our feet again
Scarecrow and the tin man much like you and I*
A broken heart you've lost your mind, you become what you deny

Shelter me my asylum, shelter me
Incarnation of the dead memories
*Masterful liar, my reflection
We are flawed, flawed to perfection*



* *














* *




*4. On The Fence*

I am over my head, the river that sustains became a waterfall
Don't let go, I'm in too deep and I can't breathe

*Under, pulling me down, the long arm of the critic pathological*
And I digress, I know I'm not the only one
I know I'm not the only one

On the fence again
Means have met their end
The winds of change around the bend
And I'm on the fence my friend

*I stand close to the edge, the crystal fault gleaming with perfection
And I wonder why the glass beneath my feet gives away
I am bringing to life a puppet of pretension and denial
And so haunting is the painted affect of his smile
Painted affect of his smile*

On the fence again
Means have met their ends
The winds of change around the bend
I'm on the fence my friend
On the fence again
The ghost that I befriend
Is with me 'til the bitter end
I'm on the fence my friend

*I'm wandering through my field of dreams
Darkened clouds surround me*
Reckless I abandoned you
Throwing caution to the wind
Diary of dead memories resonates inside me
Dissonance from afar, *so blessed so cursed we are*
*Pages of my life torn away and thrown to the sky
Me and my shadow why, it's never easy to say goodbye*

*Crawling before we believed we could stand
Fall after fall we would trust once again
Shattered and broken love the illusion takes us by the hand
When it abandons you, you will understand*

*When you held the rose in your hand
And you failed to understand
You held to tight, the thorns they made you bleed
You laid love down to die, wilt away before your eyes
Flaws are of your own, not of the rose you fool*

I am over my head, the river that sustains became a waterfall
Don't let go, I'm in to deep and I can't breathe
_Under, pulling me down, the long arm of the critic pathological_
And I digress, I know I'm not the only one



Something different, a bit of sx, a bit of a 6 theme I guess:






* *




both ends of my candle countin paces
never stop chasin each others faces
_I'm the mask that separates them
bridge their sole desires cravin_
_don't make me take my face off
show you why I hate soft_
let flock of sheep get shaved off
lynched by their halos

call me crazy but I swear my lines been tapped
*in my glass house prepared for surprise attack
realized I held the blade inside my back
omega megalomaniac*
_in my glass house prepared for surprise attack
realized I held the blade inside my back_

I'm the coat hanger in your man's vagina
manic downstroke on fire
beat it bitch all black can't fade it
beat it bitch I came ta brang it
fuck bourgeois ODB raw
your pearl white teeth my Yellowman jaw
*say only what you think I know you should
hate myself more than you ever could*

call me crazy but I swear my lines been tapped
in my glass house prepared for surprise attack
realized I held the blade inside my back
_omega megalomaniac_
in my glass house prepared for surprise attack
realized I held the blade inside my back



More sx, 6, not that much 1






* *




burn through it burn through it
I'm not takin turns to it turns to it
you know we burn through it burn through it
we aint takin turns to turns to it

coughin up sirens I'm firin
krocadil lips off your smile
quit that fidget looks suspicious
who dat screw dat aint got my digits

*fear over pride lil boy
flood you can't hide lil boy
face of a woman lil boy
tears of a child lil boy*

*I'm rising sign of sulfur*
_skeletal bell toller_
handle in each of my tentacles
I'm moonshining juice don't try me
_live to feel life beat me nothing hurts_
I'm seething your smoke signals proceed me
I'm inside my tv
where everyone but I can see me
why are you here

fear over pride lil boy
flood you can't hide lil boy
face of a woman lil boy
tears of a child lil boy

burn through it burn through it
I'm not takin turns to it turns to it
you know we burn through it burn through it
we aint takin turns to it turns to it

you know we burn through it burn through it
I'm not takin turns to it turns to it

see myself come spin through top of you
my flint lit slit that attitude
lil brain got confused
choo choo train of thought in my logic loop

fear over pride lil boy
flood you can't hide lil boy
face of a woman lil boy
tears of a child ll boy

broken hands on all my fingers
buckle down my knuckles like screamers
stitch up my blown out trench with leather streamers
I keepem hangin from my balcony shrivel in my sun
warm piss showin through his cheap slacks this bitch is done
open my front ragin like I've never slept
make him cry like a baby formula on the breath
needle of your eye lil boy
river nile wide lil boy
fear over pride lil boy
flood you can't hide lil boy
face of a woman lil boy
tears of a child lil boy
in a foreign land lil boy
single file lil boy
you know we burn through it burn through it
we aint takin turns to it turns to it



Criticality, internal struggles, so-blind, I find 1 songs to be really difficult to find, maybe Im not looking in the right places





* *




[Verse 1]
_Fuck the sun, fuck iwhite wine
Daylight sucks, waste of mine_
I fuck my mind, narrow my mind
I bide my time like fuck in place
One day, I'll wave sun to ice
Watch its kind get thrown like rice
My cackle stretch out like thunder
So fucking loud, it's vulgar

[Chorus]
I pull my face out the dirt slow
These days I only wake up third of the way, narco
Held to deep rapid eye move, hold
These days I recede, rapid I reload
Gun my chances, closed road, no road left to travel

[Verse 2]
I know what this calls for
Where's my scalpel? Operation cut
Like I'm bored, s*ew my inner war up like corn rows
My internal war blows, like freezing fog in Oslo
Frozen, I can't get soft, baptized in hoarfrost*
Like carbon monoxide garage
Freeze your blink like sandman's flush
*I hate you so much
I hate your laws
I hate your need a cause
I hate your faux touch
I hate every last one of you
I ponder digesting razors, just to be done with you
I love you so much*

[Sub-verse]
I'm triple the motherfucker
Mondo-fisted, full of backwards
From banana town manor
My slang step like legless lizard
I fuck around, fashion a rocket
Shoot to Mercury, for the winter
Extended vacation till I decompose on my splinters

[Chorus]
I pull my face out the dirt slow
These days I only wake up third of the way, narco
Held to deep rapid eye move, hold
These days I recede, rapid I reload
Gun my chances, closed road, no road left

[Bridge 1]
To centuries of damn
*I've never been so yawn
Can't believe I'm still standing
Can't believe life take this long*
I stagger off to find my lighter
I don't return until the day Sag A* validates
Mankind's destiny in a worm

[Verse 3]
By the way, I don't pet bleachers
Court side to nose bleeders
Like I shoot shit with gimps
No response, lose 'em once
Incoming second attempt
To be real, I just shoot 'em up (just shoot 'em up)
Them clueless strut nailed to crucifix Lilith shoved up her cunt (shoved up her cunt)

[Bridge 2]
*Fuck*

[Chorus]
I pull my face out the dirt slow
These days I only wake up third of the way, narco
Held to deep rapid eye move, hold
These days I recede, rapid I reload
Gun my chances, closed road, no road left
I pull my face out the dirt slow
These days I only wake up third of the way, narco
Held to deep rapid eye move, hold
These days I recede, rapid I reload
Gun my chances, closed road, no road left


----------



## Stellafera

*Type 2*






_I am the one who knows you
I am the one who cares
I am the one who's always been there

I am the one who needs you
And if you think that I just
Don't give a damn
Then you just don't know who I am..._


----------



## goldthysanura

5w4


----------



## Stellafera

*So/Sp*






Chorus is So, verses show off So-flavored Sp secondary:

_We'd go out but not that late and
I really love it never wanna change_

Phrases like "I won't get too vocal" are some more Sp-secondary/Sx-last stuff, as well. She's gating her feelings.


----------



## goldthysanura

At first I thought this song had 8 themes but now I think it's more 6 cp. 






"Real recognize real, like counterfeits rejected
Come correct or kindly leave the table now"

"Break bones before promises, throw stone before towels
I get nervous at parties but I’m like bedrock at hospitals
So fuck my birthstone, what’s my blood type?"

"I don’t fight just to bleed (I won’t)
I wear my stripes on my sleeve
And keep my heart where it’s supposed to be
I know my enemy, only let my friends close to me"


----------



## goldthysanura

this song/video seem really 9w1 sp to me. Retreating from the outside world into a state of tranquility and inner space which is both beautiful and dangerous.

"My home has no shape, nothing to sustain me--but it keeps me safe from imagined pain."

"There's an ocean making life beyond my reach."


----------



## goldthysanura

To me, this song has to do with type 4's problems with isolation and uniqueness. Life is a "theater full of sadness for a long-forgotten show" and the solution to feeling misunderstood by other people is to seek out meaning and depth by yourself. But something is missed, and the insights gained in isolation are not a substitute for real understanding and connection. He muses on the idea of posthumous fame as the only way he could ever reach other people, perpetuating his self-image as a sage but tortured and melancholic artist.

"Safe in the womb of an everlasting night, you find the darkness can give the brightest light. Safe in your place deep in the earth, that's when they'll know what you were really worth."


----------



## fawning

@Skeletalz - I love Death Grips! They are very 6 - 8 - 4ish but I sometimes wonder if the 4 is a disintegrated 1 instead.

I think this is quite 1, but it's also very 6w5 - you feel me?







* *






> Inanimate sensation
> Vantage perspective from objective it came from
> Inanimate situation
> *No relation close liaison
> No conversation, no social contagion
> Bother me, wanna be comrade intrusive
> I remain
> Inanimate aloof skip*
> Counterfeit
> Like "no can do, bitch"
> 
> *My vinyl vibrate higher than you, bitch
> I represent, ain't meant to pursue* which
> One of you, oh you all wanna ride, well I ain't got room stress
> While we continue to make shit tight the loosest
> 
> Blown out
> Base
> 
> You got a minute
> You're in my way
> What's wrong?
> Wrong with who?
> So what's going on?
> Okay
> Where you at right now?
> I'm not with you
> Inanimate persuasion
> Strictly still life with all of my occasion
> Inanimate surge of inspiration
> Glow like thermonuclear invasion
> *Compared to swapping thoughts regurgitation
> I revel in lack of slightest acquaintance*
> 
> *No rancid level after taste* in-
> -animate negate opinion
> As it unravel like enigmatic onion
> Layers of interdimensional dominion
> 
> Blown out
> Base
> 
> Yeah, bitch
> My smoke, my butane
> My boots, my headphones, my medicated noose
> My deadroom, my Schwartzwald hat, my Mac
> My macaque skull, my lysergic stash
> Empty streets at night, my bike
> Apartment sink filled with dry ice
> Condemned tenement, brandished rail spike
> Disturb in flat noir and stale white
> 
> Grey cloud curled around my bearded compound like boa
> One of two thunderbolt we ain't broke on tour
> Concrète antique trapdoor twenty-four
> Spots to get that get right
> When I gotta get right some more
> Type of get right I can't afford
> I covet these things more than any living
> I've never been
> 
> Blown out
> Base
> 
> I'm so Northern California, I call scratch "bammer"
> Pure overhander
> Live show on a banner
> *Axl Rose in a blender
> Slash on Satan's fender*
> Rick James on the cover
> Running through your lover
> Like Mean Mr. Mustard
> Stadium style
> For those who came to jock
> 
> Watch that man salute you
> Endless nameless Lady Godivas we snoop to
> Like eighty-three mermaids in Brooklyn Zoo
> Inanimate ghetto box we used to pimp through
> 
> Blown out
> Base
> 
> Inanimate fixation
> Obsessed with my demo tape collection
> Inanimate riffs I'm glazin'
> *Brag you're making music, naw, you're makin' bacon
> Skinhead, skinhead inna Dublin
> I like my iPod more than fuckin'*
> 
> Blown out
> Base





An interesting thing I find few non-1s here exploring is that there are a lot of 1s who are very disintegrated, which is a very hateful, self-hating, difficult area to be in and a very easy thing to slip back into (I am finding). I believe there are far more songs that have that specific self-loathing than anything about being a healthy 1 - and I speculate because healthy 1s are more interested in form or message than emotional expression. If Death Grips have a 1 to them, then it's a disintegrated, self-hating, self-punishing 1 and I believe that's encapsulated in 'Inanimate Sensation' - obsessing over being better than others and being "uncontaminated", finding solace in objects and recordings rather than the messy lives of people.

(Recall the conflicting 1 anti-heroes in Watchmen.)

Obsessions with "purity" are a theme for unhealthy 1s, as are believing that they are infected for questioning themselves or not being able to find the right path, so I offer:

*Disintegrating / questioning Sx 1 - Myxomatosis - Radiohead*





(but look up the album recording!)

I mean, the start of this song, comparing someone's life or trophy or even their romantic partner as a "mongrel cat holding half a head" is so vicious.


* *






> [Verse 1]
> The mongrel cat came home
> Holding half a head
> Proceeded to show it off
> To all his newfound friends
> He said: "I been where I liked
> I slept with who I like
> She ate me up for breakfast
> She screwed me in a vice"
> 
> [Refrain]
> "But now I don't know why I feel so tongue-tied"
> 
> [Verse 2]
> *I sat in the cupboard
> And wrote it down in neat
> They were cheering and waving, cheering and waving
> Twitching and salivating like with myxomatosis
> But it got edited, fucked up
> Strangled, beaten up
> Used in a photo in Time magazine
> Buried in a burning black hole in Devon*
> 
> [Refrain]
> *And I don’t know why I feel so tongue-tied
> Don’t know why I feel so skinned alive*
> 
> [Verse 3]
> *My thoughts are misguided and a little naïve
> I twitch and I salivate like with myxomatosis
> You should put me in a home or you should put me down
> I got myxomatosis, I got myxomatosis
> Yeah, no one likes a smart-ass but we all like stars
> Wait, that wasn't my intention, I did it for a reason
> It must have got mixed up, strangled, beaten up
> I got myxomatosis, I got myxomatosis*
> 
> [Refrain]
> I don’t know why I feel so tongue-tied


----------



## aus2020

In america, a person's image is important, but not always. 3


----------



## crazitaco

For my fellow anxious 6's. 





Lyrics:

Robbin' and shootin', rapin' and killin'.

Bloody murder, molestin', runnin' airplanes into buildings.

Everytime I turn around somethin' else is goin' wrong.

Now somebody tell me, what the hell is goin' on?

Scared to read my paper, can't look at T.V.

The world's gettin' way too crazy for me!

Everytime you turn around, another poor child is gone.

Hey hey hey, what the hell is goin' on?

[blues solo]

Keep your doors all locked up real tight.

Don't let your children get outta your sight.

Ohhhh boy, the good old days are gone.

Oh people people, what the hell is goin' on?

 
​


----------



## misfortuneteller

my fav albums that i've typed:
Souvlaki by Slowdive (9w1 sx)
In The Zone by Britney Spears (cp6 and p 6)
Treats by Sleigh Bells (2w3 so)
Coast to Coast by Westlife (2w1 sx or so)
Silver Eye by Goldfrapp (9w1 sx)
Lust for Life by Lana Del Rey (7w6 sx)
Visions of a Life by Wolf Alice (9w1 or 4w5 sx or sp)
Dangerous Woman by Ariana Grande (2w3 sx)
No Mythologies to Follow by Mo (4w3 sx)
Breakout by Miley Cyrus (7w6 so)
The Bones of What you Believe by Chvrches (6w7 sx)
Lights by Ellie Goulding (9w1 sx)
Beauty Behind The Madness by The Weeknd (8w9 sx)
Costello Music by The Fratellis (7w8 so)
Some Nights by Fun. (6w7 so)
AM by Arctic Monkeys (4w3 sx)
Pure Heroine by Lorde (2w3 so)
La Roux by La Roux (4w5 sx)
Rockferry by Duffy (9w1 sp)
Made of Bricks by Kate Nash (4w3 sx)
Drastic Fantastic by KT Tunstall (4w5 sp)
Good Girl Gone Bad by Rihanna (cp 6)
Wrong Crowd by Tom Odell (4w3 sx)
The Fame by Lady Gaga (3w2 so)
Electra Heart by Marina and The Diamonds (3w2 so)
Light Me Up by The Pretty Reckless (4w5 sx)
Born to Die by Lana Del Rey (4w3 sx)


----------



## goldthysanura

5w4:


----------



## mistakenforstranger

misfortuneteller said:


> Pure Heroine by Lorde (2w3 so)


Such a Social 4 album. "I am not a white teeth teen." 

Social 2w3 is more in the realm of Taylor Swift.


----------



## Daeva

Beautiful *Sexual 7 *musicccca

_On The Hill_
Plastic Has Memory (Milla Jovovich)






* *





All the clouds roll on
Roll on before you
Who can say anything
When the sun shines, it shines
I turn my face towards your face
Alone facing the sun
Facing the sun
Then the wind will follow
Blowing away trace of tomorrow
On the hill grows
A single silver rose
On the hill grows
Everything I'd ever longed for

Find myself walking on
So far...so far
Look behind the wind's fire
My sun still shinning away
How many times did I look behind? 
Stare at my sun to light
Blind to die

No the sparks came and went like sparks do
Time and fire never tried to help them stay
But my sun burns my own lies and dries them

La, la, la
La, la, la, la
La, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la




_You Keep Me Here_
Milla Jovovich






* *





It takes me years
To come down to the door
The floor is strung
With glass and promises
I have to walk for miles
In compromise
To dive into the water
To dive into the water 


Your words they go
From the hill to the sea
Sweet words shot from
My favorite gun
My bodies old from you
And your indecision
Stood at your door
With seven lives inside
You keep me here
You keep me here 


You lock my doubt in your heart
You know my doubt in my heart
My heart holds cold to seven lives
Seven demons in the night
Give me freedom by the liter
Freedom from the desert light 


Your words they go
From the hill to the sea
Sweet words shot from
My favorite gun
My bodies old from you
And your indecision
Stood at your door
With seven lives inside
You keep me here (x3)


Here...
You...ah,ah my hand, my hand, my heart
Ah?my hand, my hand, my heart
Ah...my hand, my hand
My hand, my hand, my heart 


My heart holds cold to seven lives (x3)


----------



## misfortuneteller

mistakenforstranger said:


> Such a Social 4 album. "I am not a white teeth teen."
> 
> Social 2w3 is more in the realm of Taylor Swift.


No. Just because Lorde is a 4 doesn't make her album a 4. I know how to type and it's a 2w3 so album.


----------



## Dangerose

7w6


----------



## Stellafera

*So/Sp*






_Somewhere in the world, you got a robber and a bank
And the bank robbed the people, so the people rob the bank
And the police came to get him, but they let him get away
'Cause they're all just workin' to get paid the very same_


----------



## Skeletalz

Sx. Fuckin *intense*. *Aggressive. Masculine.* HIGH ENERGY. For *a whole fuckin hour*  

This is pretty much all of their hardest stuff all in one set, pretty incredible if you ask me . If you can take the noisier music then this is for you.


----------



## 0+n*1

Four (possibly 4w3so) 





Don't cry for audience, there's no one that can take you home.


----------



## nep2une

Sx/Sp 5?






_I'm digoxin from the foxglove plant
The last remaining VX from Anniston
I'm an ACN and I'm DDT
Tap into your spine
I am a chemistry

It's a gas, a sarin for high tea
A C4H10FO2P puts you on your knees
A sulfur dichloride with ethylene
I say it again: I am a chemistry

She doesn't need my help poisoning the well beneath the rue leaves
She only needs my help pleasuring herself beneath the rue leaves

My mama told me not to fool with oleander
And never handle the deadly quaker buttons again
My mama told me not to fool with oleander
And never handle the deadly quaker buttons again
My mama told me not to fool with oleander
And never handle the deadly quaker buttons again

I am chemistry
I am chemistry
I am chemistry
I am chemistry
(When you least expect it) I am chemistry
(That is when you get it) I am chemistry
(When you least expect it) I am chemistry
(That is when you get it) I am chemistry_

--

Has push-pull feels, temptation and forbidden fruit ("_my mama told me not to fool with oleander_"), warning someone away by saying they're literally poison


----------



## Dangerose

3 (sp/so? doesn't matter, just maximum 3 song)
My Spanish kinda sucks so I'm sure I made mistakes but yeah






_From running so much through life without stopping
I forgot that life is lived in one moment
From wanting so much to be the first
I forgot to live the small details

From so much playing with feelings
Living in applause wrapped in dreams
From so much screaming my songs to the wind
I am not like I was yesterday, I already don't know what I feel

I forgot to live
I forgot to live (x2)

From so much singing about love and life
I was left without love one night, one day
From so much playing with the one I loved most
I accidentally lost the best I had

From so much hiding the truth with lies
I won every time, without realizing it was I who was losing
From so much hoping from me, who never offered anything
Now I must cry, I who always laughed

(I forgot to live...)

For so much running to gain time and more time
Wanting to rob the dreams from my nights
From so many failures, and so many attempts
From wanting to find something new every day _


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Type 4 (unhealthy)


----------



## Stellafera

_*Egregiously*_ Type 3 






_I say it from the heart
That I do it for the art
But I don't know, don't know, don't know

Everything I'm telling you
Is a dream I'm selling you
Uh-oh, uh-oh, uh-oh_


----------



## Stellafera

this thread is dead

more type 3






_Look at me
Look at me
Driving and I won't stop
And it feels so good to be
Alive and on top_


----------



## Asd456

Type 9


----------



## BroNerd

8-fixed 3


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Sexual 2. I think?


----------



## Sheeda

Feeling Sexual 9 here


----------

